# MAY 2WW



## Martha Moo

*Welcome!*​ *  This is a thread for Ladies Testing between 1st and 31st May 2013 ,  *​ *who have had IVF, ICSI, PGD, FET, IUI or OI, Clomid/Tamoxifen or are trying naturally*​ [csv=] Name, TX, OTD, Result

Chez111, IVF, 1st May, 
AngeB,FET, 3rd May, 
Sasha1973, ICSI, 3rd May, 
Catcuddler, IVF, 3rd May, 
Hopeful2278, IVF, 3rd May, 
Hopeful thinking, IVF, 3rd May,  
Bridget73, IVF, 3rd May, 
Michaelaeloise, IVF, 3rd May, 
JJG, OI/Clomid, 4th May, 
Nicola2012, ICSI, 4th May, 
Tina11, IVF, 4th May, 
Poppet42, FET, 4th May, 
Discodiva77, IUI, 5th May, 
Madamecissy, ICI, 5th May, 
Aloe, Med FET, 5th May, 
Missy122, ICSI/pgd, 5th May, 
Purple Kitty, Clomid, 6th May, 
Bird37, IVF, 6th May, 
Caz241283, IVF, 6th May, 
Lisa19, ICSI, 7th May, 
Stacey87, IVF, 7th May, 
Mummyb77, IVF, 7th May, 
Dancookie, ICSI, 7th May, 
Lex81, IVF, 8th May, 
Dudders, FET, 8th May, 
Perfectly flawed, ICSI, 8th May, 
Boris3248, IVF, 9th May, 
Magz1, Tbc, 10th May, 
Helend75, ICSI, 10th May, 
Zest4today, ICSI, 10th May, 
Seabob, IVF, 10th May, 
Nicola76, FET, 10th May, 
Maristeve2013, IVF, 11th May, 
Star17, FET, 11th May, 
Hannah10, ICSI, 11th May, 
Shikamika, ICSI, 13th May, 
Celticgirl, IVF, 15th May, 
Lynetted4, FET, 17th May, 
Mac amok, FET, 20th May, 
Hannahbox, IVF, 20th May, 
Liquorice Comfits, IVF , 21st May, 
Nannynonicks, IVF, 23rd May, 
Twinkle29 , ICSI , 25th May, 
Babdee, IUI, 26th May, 
alirus, IVF, 26th May, 
Hotcoffey, IVF, 29th May, 
Bluebell1, FET, 29th May, 

[/csv]

  

Donna​


----------



## Guest

Hi Donna Marie,

Please could you add me to the list for the final time  

I asked you to put me on the September list, when i had my 2nd attempt and got a BPN and i had my last frostie transferred yesterday and my test date if AF doesn't get me first is 03.05.13.

Thanks

Ange xxx


----------



## Purple kitty

Hi Donna,

Please can you add me,OTD 06.05.13. This will be my final cycle of clomid due to bad side effects. I will also be taking a TTC break for a year or so if this cycle does'nt work.

Good luck to all the ladies in waiting, lots of baby dust to you all xxxx

Thank you x


----------



## discodiva77

Hi Donna Marie and AngeB. Thanks for starting the May thread. I am having my 4th IUI at 12.15pm today, so my OTD will be in May.  I'll get my dates confirmed tomorrow when I go back in for my scan to confirm ovulation. When I got scanned yesterday I wasnt sure if this month would be abandoned as the clinic doubled my Gonal F injections this month and ive ended up with 9 follies!! But there's only 1 at 18mm and 2 at 14mm. The rest are around 11/12mm so too small for there to be an egg inside (probably). So they said it was up to me so I decided to go for it!!! Hoping the iui goes smoothly coz twice there's been issues with the speculum and catheter and has been pretty uncomfortable - but praying it goes smoothly!  Xx


----------



## discodiva77

Well my IUI went really smoothly! Thank goodness. Back to the clinic tomorrow morning to get a scan to check for ovulation!  X


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies

Welcome to the May thread AngeB, purpleKitty and discodiva77

Wishing you all lots of luck this coming month 



Donna


----------



## discodiva77

Hi ladies. Well got really disappointing news at my scan this morning. I haven't ovulated yet - even though I had my ovitrelle injection on Wed and IUI yesterday. Also more follicles have grown - 11 in total now - and now 6 are mature sized too. So they won't do the IUI again, like they would normally do, because there's 6 mature follicles!  So been told to just go away and wait for AF and try again next month. But because we had IUI yesterday there's still a chance of pregnancy!! So still officially on my 2ww. Just don't know 100% when AF is due. I've guesstimated if I ovulate over the weekend then my OTD will be 5.5.13.


----------



## Bird37

Hi Donna

Please would you add me to the list?  I had IVF with ET today and OTD is 06/05

Anyone got any tips on what to do / not to do now we are in the 2ww?  I'm eating brazil nuts and drinking pineapple juice like its going out of fashion!  Would live to know if it makes any difference   LOL!

 to everyone. X


----------



## Sasha1973

Hi Donna

Please could you add me to the list, ET was today, OTD is 3/5/13

xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi,

Bird 37 i did the same as you but i did other crazy things on my 2nd attempt and have come to the decision that if its meant to happen its meant to happen.

Crazy things i did - ate 3 brazil nuts at every meal and drank pineapple, avoided caffiene (hard as i only drink soft drinks), showered every 4 days in warm water, took 2 weeks off work, slept in the spare bed (to avoid our dog who jumps on the marital bed from time to time), didnt wear perfume/deodrant, took pregnercare conception daily, etc  

We're now on our last attempt and as the hospital havent changed anything,so i dont have much confidence this attempt will work so im back at work and my hospital told me to avoid exercise and sex and thats all i paln to do lol (only thing i've changed is where i place the pessary lol)

Wishing you all the best of luck and just want to see lots of cheering smiley faces on this link

Sending superglue sticky vibes to you all

xxx


----------



## Bird37

Ah bless ya AngeB!  It's mental isn't it, the things we will do?  . Anything for a BFP!  Problem is that all the extra things (vitamins, acupuncture, bed rest, etc) are not tangible, so they could have nothing to do with getting a BFP!  I've just been reading up about baby aspirin.  Mixed findings... My hospital haven't recommended anything extra to folic acid and Pregnacare, so I guess I should trust them...

Mega sticky vibes going out to you! X


----------



## Guest

Bird 37 - Thanks for the sticky vibes, sending you them too

It is mental what we do, regarding acupuncture and baby aspirin, i went to an acupunturist before EC and it did help, i went back after my ET and they refused to do acupunture, said they wouldnt do it, i also went to boots and went to the pharmacy counter and asked for baby aspirin as i couldnt find anything on the shelf and the lady got a pharmacist to come and see me. I advised i'd seen people talking about baby aspirin online and he said have your doctors told you to take baby aspirin, i said no, he said dont believe everything you read on the internet and if your doctors havent told you to take it then i wouldnt   I felt pretty stupid, so dont go to Boots lol

I wish we were all given tablets to forget all the thinking - has it worked has it not worked -would be so easy

My husband said last night he doesnt really think about it, i did say taking tablets 3 times a day and pessaries twice a day means i have to think about it.

Purple Kitty - what happens when you're on a clomid cycle and is that something you do before or after an IVF process? as no-one has mentioned clomid to me, but i see people on it all the time 

Again wishing everone sticky vibes xxxx


----------



## Catcuddler

everyone

Please may I join in? 

I have just flown back from madrid yesterday after having DET was on 18th April - my test date is on 3/5.

My only tip is to drink lots of fluids as this is what I have been advised to help maintain an adequate blood flow around your body and especially to the uterus.

I was taking selenium tablets (instead of brazil nuts) and also CoEnzyme Q-10 upto transfer date.  Im not sure if I can continue with these now.  I also take pregnacare with Omega 3.

Im also on other medication including baby asprin.

Sticky vibes to all


----------



## MadameCissy

Hi! Can I join in?

My partner and I are doing home ICI with donor sperm this weekend (tonight and tomorrow). It will be our first attempt and my test date will be the 5th of May. 

Wishing all of you the best, sending positive sticky vibes and baby dust!


----------



## Bird37

Nice to see a few more joining this thread.  

AngeB - What did you do in the end re the baby aspirin? I don't think i'm going to bother!  I am still taking selenium, coq10, l'arginine and Pregnacare Conception.  They are all fine to take in the 2ww.

Madamecissy - Good luck with the ICI!  Hope it works for you!  Guess you'll be sleeping with your legs in the air tonight!  

Hi Catcuddler!  Great to read your post re DEIVF!  I am very interested in this as it may be something I look into if this cycle is unsuccessful.  

Hope you're all having a nice weekend and enjoying the warmer weather!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello ladies

Welcome to Sasha1973, Catcuddler, MadameCissy and Bird37

Discodiva77 hope that ovulation takes place for you ver the weekend 

PurpleKitty and AngeB    

 all around

Donna


----------



## JJG

Hi

Please can I join I started my 2ww yesterday after another round of Clomid and OI testing on 4th May  

Good luck ladies xxx


----------



## Catcuddler

Hello 
I have now been advised to not take the selenium nor the Q10 and to lay off the pineapple juice (altho I wasnt drinking much of this anyway).  I am however drinking lots of water - about 4 litres a day!!

Hi Bird37 - I did have IUI and IVF in the UK with my own eggs but didnt have a good experience tbh and then I had a few delays due to a cyst and then family matters so decided to go with DEIVF mainly because of my age and also Im self funding & only a little bit more money left in the kitty!  I also decided to go abroad as all donors are annonymous & waiting lists are short not like the UK.  

Hi AngeB - I got all my meds on line but the clinic wrote out a prescription but not sure you would need a prescription for baby asprin!!  Let me know if you want the name of the on-line chemist & u cld maybe make an enquiry.  Also at the clinic in Madrid they arrange for acupuncture before and after transfer and I did enquire in the UK b4 I left but decided not to go ahead with it as run out of time really.

Discodiva77 - I hope you are ok after that disappointing news and fingers crossed then that you ovulate this weekend  

MadameCissy - Good luck tonight with your ICI.  

Hello to Purple Kitty, Sashsa and JJG.

I am feeling a bit anxious at the moment - Im not sure about everyone else how you are all feeling?  This 2WW really is a killer - I just feel quite impatient to know or to get a sign or something lol!!

Any views on sitting in the sun?


----------



## Lex81

Hi, 

Could you please add me to the list.  I've had egg transfer today (IVF)  My OTD is 8th May.

Thanks


----------



## chez111

Hi can I join this thread? E/T yesterday (20th) test day may 1st. We've had Ivf with icsi. First cycle for us now biting my nails waiting till may!! 

Good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## Nicola2012

Hi ladies do you mind if I join you on this thread 

I had my ET yesterday so I'm now 1dpt3dt my OTD s 4th May could you please add me to the list Donna Marie 

Thanks Nicola xx good luck to all


----------



## Hopeful2278

Hi Ladies, can I join, I had a 5 day blasto transferred yesterday and my OTD is 3rd May.

What are you ladies doing to try and make the 2ww less tortuous?  I am back to work tomorrow so I am hoping it will take my mind off things, much of my time is at a desk so not terribly strenuous, a few people at work know so they will be drafted in to do anything that makes me feel worried!  Hope you all had a good weekend.


----------



## Nicola2012

Hi hopeful I don't have anything planned ATM but think I may have to revise that as I don't work and my DH is in Afghan so all I have done today is sit and think about it and if I do that I'm just on a drive myself   sometimes I wish I didnt give my job up but then I remember how much I hated it and how stressful it was. So I may go ack up north to visit my family for a little while as my brother and his GF are due there baby on the 26th. Do you have anything nice planned except from work xxx


----------



## Guest

Hi All and Newbies,

I've had an emotional day, been to a christening and was a godparent and during the service and the do afterwards, just kept thinking about what if i'm never a mum, we'll be that couple who dont have children and as a gift got a beautiful photo framed of the baby  did think it was  an insensitive gift, but DH said what else are they supposed to give us (which i suppose is a good point).
Also i felt guilty not being a believer of god, to the point of tears, thinking if that was a reason why i cant have children (2ww definitely makes you think more).

Bird 37 and Cat cuddler - i'm not taking anything on this try and i didnt end up getting baby aspirin , i took the pharmacists advice.

Was also thinking that if this go has worked (or hasnt) it's now or hasnt happened, as my blasto is now 5dpt, just hoping fate is kind.

Is anyone else feeling very bloated and fat! i'm a size 12 and feel massive lol also had a couple of headaches and am suffering with wind (which i know is a side effect from the pessaries- anyone else suffering with symptoms??

Sending baby dust and hoping that we all get dancing smilies next to our names

             

xxx


----------



## Nicola2012

AngeB so sorry to hear your feeling down big   honey I know it's easier said than done but if you think too much your gonna drive yourself   however that must of been really hard today especially being godparent thinking of you sending     thought Your way and     you get that BFP  sending lots of   your way


----------



## Guest

Thanks Nicola, means alot, putting down the feeling sad to the day i've had and im trying so hard not to think about things.Will try harder lol

Sending         and babydust your way too xxxxx


----------



## Hopeful thinking

Hello everyone could I join please? I had my transfer yesterday it was a grade 1 embryo and have day 3 transfer. I'm already bored on 2 ww! Lol. I've been feeling a bit crampy today and getting twinges anyone else get the same? I have no idea how I'm going to keep my self entertained thinking of baking a chocolate cake tomorrow! My OFT is the 3rd may feels likes a long way away! Xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies

Welcome to Nicola2012, Hopeful thinking, Hopeful2278, Chez111, Lex81 and JJG hope not missed anyone if so shout up!

Another day down ladies 


  and heaps of       

Donna


----------



## Hopeful thinking

Hi Donna thanks for the warm welcome! Just to confirm I had ivf xx


----------



## Nicola2012

Hi hopeful thinking I had 2 grade 1 embies transferred yesterday also day 3 transfer I am also experiencing some mild cramping but from what my consultant said this is normal so try not to worry sending lots of   your way I'm a little confused wonder if you ladies can help there seems to be a few people who have had there transfer on 20th and there otd seems to be on the 3rd may and my clinic told me mine was the 4th I don't understand should mine be the 3rd also confused


----------



## Bird37

Hi Hopeful thinking - I felt a bit crampy and I am still getting twinges.  Especially on my left, which is where my eggs came from.  I think it's the after effects of all the Stims and EC.  

AngeB - Sorry you've had an emotional day Hun.  Keep the faith!!!  Positive vibes being sent your way     

Catcuddler - You've got me worried now as I'm taking selenium and q10!!  Aaaaghh I don't what I should be doing for the best!!  It's a complete minefield!


----------



## Hopeful2278

Hi bird I had a 5 day transfer plus there is no one manning the phones on a Saturday so I think they've pulled it forward. Otd does seem to be quite different depending on clinic and age of embie. 3rd may still feels like an age away!!


----------



## Nicola2012

Hi ladies I found this although some of you may already know this I thought it might be useful to the ladies that don't hope it ok for e to post this 

What happens after a 3 Day and a 5 Day Transfer! 
3-DAY TRANSFER: 

1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing 
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst 
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
7dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells 
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on 
HPT 

5-DAY TRANSFER: 

-1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing 
0dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst 
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
5dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells 
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on


----------



## Catcuddler

Hello everyone

Bird37 - pls dont worry I think everyone seems to have different advice and views about what to take and do and yr right it is a complete minefield x

AngeB - I had a terrible headache yesterday and also im constipated with flatulence and feel like I have been blown up with a bicycle pump!  Someone has advised me to get prune juice which sounds awful but I will give it a go! x

Nicola2012 - Thank you for posting that info about what happens - it is nice to know the different stages x

Hugs and sticky thoughts to all 

xx


----------



## MadameCissy

Morning ladies

How is everyone feeling? It's not 3dpO for me today I am so bloated I feel the size of a small whale! Yesterday was no different, up to the point that when I came home from a morning out I changed my jeans for jogging bottoms. I even fell asleep in the afternoon, which never happens to me! I keep telling myself that it is way too early for anything to happen (if at all..) but I can't help but wonder... Had a few twinges, all on my left hand side which seems to add up with my ovulation. I felt that on my left too. 

I'm going back to work today. My team knows because of the circumstances at work and they'll be looking out for me. I'm a carer in a residential home for autistic adults and things can get quite heavy and dangerous so I've been placed on simple duties away from most of the residents, like cooking. I am actually quite looking forward to going back in today for 3 days straight. Hoping it will take my mind off things.


----------



## Bridget73

Morning Ladies,

Can I join please? I had IVF, 5day blast ET yesterday (22/04) with OTD of 3rd May.

Hello again Nicola, Bird and Sasha of dancing bananas fame.

No idea why OTDs vary. My paperwork said ECs were usually Tues / Wed with OTD sixteen days after. So with my EC on Wed 17/04, that made my OTD Sat 04/05. Then on EC day, the nurse told me you test two Fridays after, whether you had EC on a Tues or Wed, so that's Fri 03/05. So there must be a small timeframe as to when the test will be accurate.

AFM I am drinking loads of water, isotonic sports drinks and eating crisps as I was at risk of OHSS and now I've had to stop taking the preventative tablets, it could kick in anytime. My ovaries are still hugely enlarged (like 8cm and 6cm as opposed to 2cm) and I've only a few clothes that fit comfortably. Not going out to buy anything new, even walking about hurts.... It's looking like a PJ day today.  

Hope you are all doing ok and not going completely crazy. Sending lots of stickies everyone's way.

  

xxx


----------



## Sasha1973

Hi Bridget

I'm sending you some of my       as far as OTD's go I think all clinics say different things! Mine always say 14 days after transfer whether that's a 2, 3 or 5 day transfer. Logically in my mind I would've thought 14 days from EC would be about a general rule for an accurate test result. Are you going to be testing early? I think I'll probably wait til OTD as I'd like to remain in my PUPO bubble as long as possible, test day is a Friday anyway and I don't work Fridays so it's an ideal day for me to test and deal with the result in private whether the result is good or bad.

Thank you for thinking of me, I haven't posted for a while as have been feeling a bit despondant but have been reading everything and keeping up with everyone's situations. When I had my 2 embies transferred on Friday the embriologist said they were average (grade 2/3 I'm assuming - rather than our last cycle which were very good) they were significantly more fragmented this time which meant they couldn't do the assisted hatching that I would've liked in case they damaged them. In my mind I already feel defeated and am thinking we will need a 3rd round of ICSI, am struggling to get my PMA back. I'm trying to weigh that up against the fact that I had the endo scratch before this cycle and also the embryo glue too to try and rationalise my thoughts. 

Side effects, I haven't really had many other than constipation and the opposite and lots of wind! I'm assuming from the   bullets!

Hello to everyone else    

I wonder does anyone know of anyone getting pregnant from a lower quality embryo? 

xxx


----------



## michaelaeloise

Hi, can i please be added to the hof? otd 3rd may. 

Hi everyone, hope you are managing to keep sane, its dragging sooooooooo much! im back at work now but to be honest im pretty useless as im spending most of my day googling and being on here! xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello ladies

Another day closer to OTD      

Welcome to Bridget73 and Michaelaeloise

Sending   and  all around

Donna


----------



## Catcuddler

Hello everyone 

I now have the prune juice and it is starting to progress things slowly    

Also I rang the dr 2day re blood test on 3/5 who said they do not do HCG blood tests on the NHS & that I would have to pay privately     
I asked why and she said it is because I had private treatment to which I replied, well would it be the same if I got pregnant naturally and she said it was also because of my age.  Is this not ageist    

Why does everything have to be so difficult in this country!!


----------



## chez111

Hi everyone - how are you all coping with this waiting game Ive had some cramping today which I was really concerned about untill I read a few of you are having the same thing - fingers crossed its a good sign!!  

Sasha I also had 2 embies transferred as the embyologist said they werent top grade - one was ok the other was low grade. I was worried about this but I have seen other peoples storys who have had BFP's from low grade embies so dont let it get you down!   

C xx


----------



## michaelaeloise

Morning everyone - im getting lots of af pains today and totally feel like its coming, is it too early for af? 5dp2dt? im also on 3 x 400mg progesterone so assuming that would probably keep it at bay x


----------



## Guest

Hi All,

How's everyone feeling? i was in bed at 20.30pm last night, had stomach pains and felt a little sick and still have slight stomach pains this morning and still suffering with wind lol Also had some dreams last night that felt real (dreamt me and DH werent together -Nightmare!) was relieved to see him next to me this morning.

I'm off today, just trying to relax but its just so hard, like Michaela ive been googling and symptoms that people have can go both ways, so i'm not looking into symptoms and signs too much, way too confusing.

Im now 8dp 5dt and still have over a week to go arghhhh   noticed quite a few of us have OTD on the 3/05, is everyone going to hold out till their OTD. When i was off on Monday DH said he thought i might of taken a test at some point lol if it wasnt our last time i think i might of been tempted.

Hopeful thinking - going back to work may be good for you, as will definitely take your mind off things briefly thoughout the day

Nicola - I think you did the right thing giving up your job, stress wouldnt help with TTC - enjoy family time and the support and love they have for you.

Madame Cissy - Im a carer too, but im still doing a little lifting doing my rounds but collegues are helping me  

Sasha - The years of reading forums whilst ive been TTC - I've seen women with low grade eggs get bfp's - i asked the consultant putting my egg back what quality egg i had and she said not a bad one , although when it was defrosted it hadnt grown, so i'm a little worried about that, i was also given a piece of paper with my OTD and the space about the egg quality has been left blank
Anyway the outcome has now been decided, just have to keep waiting, wishing and hoping (fo the best and that AF doesnt arrive).

Cat cuddler - Prune juice lol is it nice? more to the point do you feel better? i might try it on your recommendation  

Is anyone tempted to test  on the 4/05 star wars day May the 4th be with you haha  

Hoping that all us May testers get our  

 to all

Ange xxx


----------



## Sasha1973

Morning everyone

Meant to be working today but can't get myself motivated or stay off this forum    

Michaelaeloise - I'm the same as you today 5dp2dt and today is the first day AF feels like she's coming. However I also experienced that on my first cycle too and she didn't arrive until 3 days after I stopped taking the progesterone so I think it's the effects of the medication rather than AF really being on her way. I only have to have 2   bullets per day but I have been given steroids this time which I have to take until at least week 10 assuming I get a positive. I too am extremely windy especially at night, thankfully DP seems to sleepo through it  

AngeB - Thank you for the reassurance about my little embies, makes me feel so much better and much more positive today. I don't think I'll be testing early (although ask me in a few days time and I may have caved!!) I like living in my PUPO bubble and don't want to burst it before OTD if I can help it. Your wait seems so long between ET and OTD - are you going to test early?

Ps. I tried the prune juice, tasted ok but think I may have overdone it!


----------



## michaelaeloise

Hi Sasha - i hope what we are experiencing is good news. Im already stocked up on hpts and plan to start using them soon, i know i shouldnt but i cant wait ha ha, im driving myself batty  

If you dont like prune juice try fruits beginning with P  - apparently just as good xx


----------



## Hopeful thinking

Hi peeps how you all doing?
Well I'm 4dp 3dt and majorly symptom spotting lol..... Today a few light cramps and little twinges also felt nausea this morning and a little light headed....also could eat a horse! (Prob should say that Frase any more!) so it's just a guessing waiting game as usual!


----------



## Guest

Afternoon all,

I'm still in pain, also i forgot to say a few peeps are experiencing constiation, im the opposite, going about twice a day (for a no. 2 sorry TMI) as i'm using bullets in the back door, they have a marble effect lol

Im defo on knicker watch now, with these constant pains, also Sasha i did the stupid thing of testing way early and surprise it was a BFN, but as i dont think its my time and its our last go, at least if i test every other day when it comes to test day, i'll of been expecting it and if i get the BFP ive always wanted it'll take me by surprise.

Like the tip of drinking anything starting with P - im trying to avoid drinking pepsi max my regular choice of drink and drinking light vimto.

Anyone doing anything nice this weekend?

Baby dust to you all xxxx


----------



## Hopeful thinking

Hi just wondering what other clinic have said about bathing in the 2ww? And also sex??


----------



## michaelaeloise

My clinic havent mentioned anything about either of them but from reading up i would say sex is ok if you avoid the big O and baths will be ok as long as not too hot x


----------



## Aloe

Hello Donna Marie,
I had my ET transfer today (I'm doing a med. FET) and OTD is 05.05.13.
Could you please add me to the list?
Thank you and good luck everyone


----------



## lisa19

Hi Donna
Can I join please? I had ICSI, 5day blast ET yesterday (23/04) with OTD of 7/05. 3rd and final try.  I have been feeling a bit crampy today and started to panic but then read the laddies posts and started to feel a bit more at ease knowing that everyone is feeling the same  
Thank you and good luck everyone


----------



## Bird37

Evening all!
Well that's another day less on the 2ww.  I'm feeling fine and trying my best to think positive thoughts. I have an IVF hypnosis download that I got from Amazon for about £5. It has "daily affirmations" which are positive statements to listen to in the 2ww.  Don't know if its helping, but anything is worth a try I guess... 

Michaelalouise - I'm also stocked up on hpt's. In fact I have been for about 3 years!! Unfortunately af has always showed up before I've had chance to use them!! I was looking yesterday and realised that one box is actually out of date!! How sad is that!!  

AngeB - I also had tx at St Marys and they didn't write the grades of my 2 embryos on my sheet either!! All I know is that 1 was 2 cell and 1 was 3 cell. Doesn't really help with the positive thinking!! 

Sacha1973 - Hope the effects of the prune juice are calming down!! Lol!!  

Positive thoughts going out to all...


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies, 

Welcome to Aloe and Lisa19

Another day done ladies one step closer ........

 and 

Donna


----------



## chez111

Evening everyone!!

Bird37 I found one of my hpt's was out of date the other day when I was having a sort out - glad I'm not the only one!!  

Im still cramping also feel a bit low today - classic PMT symptoms   Still trying to stay   about the whole waiting game. I have a week to go now so not to long but it feels like an eternity. How is everyone else getting on?

   to everyone


----------



## MadameCissy

Morning ladies!

How is everyone feeling? The tiredness is driving me up the wall. I came very close to asking my manager if I could leave because I was about to fall asleep. I didn't in the end but I was in bed for 9.15 pm last night and the night before. My back is aching and the wind (sorry TMI) is irritating me. It seems to come up in burps rather than at the other end (compared to Tuesday) but it keeps catching me by surprise. Like I really want to taste my food a fifth or tenth time... Lol 

One thing that stands out right now; I am covered in spots/pimples across my face. I do tend to get them when AF is on her way but usually only a couple days before and she's not due for another 10 days. My face looks like that of a 16 year old!!


----------



## michaelaeloise

Morning MadameCissy! Im totally with you on the tiredness, i was nearly in tears 5 minutes ago at the thought of going to work today, but suddenly i feel ok again, its horrible isnt it! Ive noticed my skin is also spotty at the moment, i just feel a horrible bloated mess. Been getting some funny sensations in my stomach this morning, cant describe the feeling but as usual im putting it down to the progesterone or af on way!!

Has anyone else having problems reading their personal messages? mine says i have 1 unread but when i click on it theres nothing there, grrrr!

Anyway one day closer to otd for us all, yipee!


----------



## chez111

Morning madam cissy and michaelaeloise I'm having the same thing with tiredness totally lacking motivation to go to work today! Although my cramps seem to have eased I've gone from constipated to totally the other way this morning . Putting it down to the bum bullets as I've no other pains!!  Odd question but has anyone else's (.)(.) increased in size? 

Michaelaeloise I had the same with my inbox last week and I've still not received a message and it no longer comes up that I have a new message so not sure what that was. 

Cx


----------



## Catcuddler

everyone

Hopeful thinking - my clinic advised to only have showers for 5 days following ET and no swimming or jacuzzis.  Also no sex for 7 days following ET.

Sticky thoughts to all

 xx


----------



## Guest

Good Afternoon,

Hope you're all well and haven't gone completely mad lol   I've still just over a week before OTD

Did another pregnancy test today and it was negative, i was going to do one every other day until OTD from day 8 but my DH is home over weekend, so can't do one now until Monday and i'm working all day tomoz  

I'm only doing these so that if i get a BFN next Friday, i'm well prepared   

I'm 9dp 5dt and the past 2 days, i've had the sensation that i'd come on and when i've checked i've been ok, my stomach pains have stopped, still feel bloated and tired though. Some of you have suffered with spots/pimples which i did but when i was taking burselin injections. I'm still suffering with wind and it's sooo embarrassing, trying not to do it at work. 

Bird37 - Aww a fellow St Maryian lol i'm not happy with them to be honest, when they did my ET the nurse couldnt find my uterus, whilst she was trying to get an image on the screen the consultant said she'd found it (or think she's found it) put my egg back and i'm saying think - it better be as this is my last chance, she did go back to the screen and show me a white dot in my uterus and said its where it should be - hmm not good.
The said no sex or strenuous exercise for 2 weeks, no mention of baths but i've had warm baths as i hate showers

Sasha - i have no idea why my OTD is over 2 weeks from ET i'm on a 2.3 ww haha

Lisa18 - Good luck with this round, we're the same it's our 3rd and last chance too

Chez111 - I dont think my boobs have grown, but they feel harder??

Writing on here definitely makes me feel better and reading about your stories too and how you're feeling, as i feel pretty much the same, which makes me feel normal.

Anyway i'll kept wishing for us all

xxx


----------



## Hopeful thinking

Hi all I'm feeling a bit down in the dumps today....5dp 3dt and not much happening on the symptom front I'm constantly looking out for signs of implantation but nothing as yet....just the usual uterus crampy feeling but its very mild. Nips still tender but that's about it really! This waiting is killing me I'm so impatient! Lol


----------



## Sasha1973

Hopefulthinking - I'm feeling the same too, on constant knickerwatch hoping for a bit of implantation bleeding - nothing as yet, I'm 6dp2dt. AF type pain and aware of my nips but thats about it. Other than the wind which I kmow is doen to the progesterone. But there are people who have no symtoms whatsoever and still go on to have a BFP so I'm not reading much into it at this stage.

AngeB - I understand why your testing everyday, I don't know how I'm managing to hold back other than not really wanting my bubble to burst. I have AF pains too so try not to read too much into that.

Michaelaeloise - hope you're well, are you going to start testing early or wait til OTD?

Bird37 - thankfully the effects of the prune juice have subsided   I have switched to pineapple juice now!

AFM 6dp2dt and 8 days to go til OTD. Just wondering whether anyone has experienced any implantation bleeding yet? Or whether anyone has evre had a BFP in the past and not had any implantation bleeding or other symptoms, I'd be really interested to know.

xxx


----------



## michaelaeloise

Hi Sasha - i really had to resist POAS this morning, i may start tomorrow *AngeB* im thinking the same, if i start tomorrow and keep seeing bfn until otd i am well prepared...

From my last bfp i never got any spotting Sasha, i guess its hard to tell either way with any symptom, its so annoying this wait though isnt it! xx


----------



## Sasha1973

Michaelaeloise - up until today it's been fine, but todays its driving me crazy!   It'd be so nice to see some sign


----------



## Hopeful2278

Hello ladies god this 2ww malarkey is driving me crazy. I am trying so hard not to symptom spot, stay positive but not let myself get carried away! Have not had much to think about symptom wise but I am not sure if today I have had implantation bleeding, I am 5dp5dt and (tmi alert) had some pink / orange blood when I wiped, seems to have stopped at the moment. I know It can be a good sign but so many of my natural cycles have done this, I start spotting a few days before AF is due and then along she comes and crushes me. Sorry for the down post. Guess I am on knicker watch to see if it gets any worse!


----------



## Hopeful thinking

Hopeful- that bleed you had sounds promising fingers crossed its implantation! And other symtoms?

Sasha- glad I'm not the only one with not much happening! It's so hard to not think about it constantly lol


----------



## Hopeful thinking




----------



## Hopeful thinking

The only other weird thing I've noticed is sometimes when I sneeze cough or laugh I get a sharpe pain low down not sure what that's all about


----------



## Guest

Hello again.....

I'm obsessed on reading about every little thing  

Hopeful2278 - i hope it is implantation bleeding for you, i've not experienced any, but wish i had. Fingers crossed for you

Hopeful thinking - sorry to hear you're feeling down, totally understand (as we all do) i keep going up and down and i torture myself for feeling abit sorry for myself and bad that i'm not staying positive, maybe it's due to the medication lol

Michaela - Glad you understand my testing, the thinking behind it lol going to be expensive though. You're right with symptoms, there is no use in looking into as the medication give us pregnancy syptoms and just get our hopes up.

Roll on June so this waiting is over  

As we all have different OTD and dates differ depending on which clinic / hospital we're with, could you let me know what medication you're taking?

Im on cyclogest pessaries 1 x morning & 1 x evening and i have to take elleste solo tablets 3 x a day

Nearly another day down, positive vibes to all

xx


----------



## Guest

Sorry - Hopeful Thinking - I noticed yesterday a sharp twinge when i coughed and when i stretched felt a sharp twinge, sneezed earlier today and nothing - strange!! 

xx


----------



## Sasha1973

Ange - I'm on pessaries 1xmorning 1xnight, 75mg aspirin, folic acid, 10mg prednisolone 1xmorning and 1xnight. Bit of a cocktail! What are elleste solo tablets? I've not heard of those. 

Hopeful2278 - that bleeding sounds really promising, I'd be pleased with a bit if that and we don't say that very often  

Michaelaeloise - that's interesting to know you didn't bleed last time, just goes to show that everyone is so different in the symptoms they experience

Hopefulthinking - I too have had a few twinges quite low down this afternoon especially when I'm being physical I.e. walking around etc but after last time being so convinced I was pregnant when I wasn't I'm putting everything down to medication symptoms then I can be pleasantly surprised if I do get a positive this time around


----------



## stacey87

Donna Marie if you see this please can you add me to the list....OTD is 7th May. Thank you.

Hi ladies, 

I'm currently 3dp3dt transfer on IVF #2. A little on tenterhooks as last cycle I started bleeding 7dp5dt transfer and I've convinced myself this cycle will be the same...its amazing what the 2ww does to you! boobies are starting to get sore, putting that down to the progesterone though, and I've had some weird dull aches/twinges earlier on today. Just hoping its all good.

Here's   to all you ladies that you get a BFP xxx


----------



## michaelaeloise

*AngeB* Im on 1 pregesterone on a morning and 2 at night (lining was quite thick) apart from that just folic acid and multi vits.

Is anyone else still hurting when you initially start emptying your bladder? keep getting dull pains since ET, its nowhere near as painful now but still there 

Halfway there tomorrow, i hope everyone else is keeping sane!! its getting to the point where i cant wait to get to bed on a night so i can count down another day till otd


----------



## magz1

please may i be added OTD is 10th may. thanx magz xxxxxx


----------



## Bird37

Hi gals!
Another day down! Hate wishing my life away! Always feel like I'm waiting for something to happen!! Been the story of my life for the last 3.5 years... WAITING!!! 

No symptoms for me yet really. Boobs have been aching at night when I take my bra off at night, but that's been about it. I think we are all far too early on to be getting any pregnancy symptoms.

Angeb - I am on Cyclogest twice a day and multi vits.

Does anyone know the reason for some people using the back door for the Cyclogest?? Is it just personal preference??

X


----------



## Lex81

Hi All! 

It really does drag doesn't it!  These have been the longest 4 days of my life!!

Bird - I'm not sure why some use the 'back door' for the pessaries, i think it's personal preference.  They told me at the hospital that if you got an irritation at the front, you can use them at the back!

I also have had no symptoms but like you say it will be too early to have any really.  I'm just looking forward to getting the first week out of the way!


----------



## chez111

Hi everyone

AngeB - Im on cyclogest 3 times a day I think the testing dates depend on the age of the embies at transfer Mine were 5 day but I  know people who have had 2dt on the same day as my transfer who are testing 3 days later than I am.

Hopeful2278 - I agree with the other ladies does sound like an implantation bleed - fingers crossed !!!

Bird37 - I had to start using my cyclogest from day of e/c so I guess back door would be the only option until after e/t not sure as to why after that other than just carrying on the way you started. I also feel Im wishing my life away really didnt realise how hard the 2ww was going to be. 

This waiting game has got to me today - feeling quite low about it all. Tempted to test early but also like my pupo bubble - whats everyone else's thoughts on early testing are you or are you not


----------



## Lex81

Chez, i think i will definitely be testing early, there is not a chance i can wait until the 8th of May.  I'm just not sure when to test!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello ladies 

Welcome to the thread stacey87 and magz1

Another day closer ladies

Hoping this time next week we have some bfp on the hof    




Donna


----------



## MadameCissy

Morning everyone!!

Well, another day closer and by God, did I wake up feeling nauseous this morning. I had something to eat and it wore off a little, but it seems to linger. I've had a few spells like this in the last couple of dayd throughout the day, mainly in the afternoon. Still trying not to think too much of it. It's been a stressfull week and it's probably just all of that coming out. Three days at work, working nearly 40 hours in those 3 days. Still tired and had some twinges and cramps yesterday afternoon and early evening.

This might be a bit of a TMI question   but has anyone noticed changes in their CM? Mine normally dissapears almost immediately after O, leaving it quite dry. However, this time it stayed, turning back into creamy and not going dry at all. It's a little sticky, will stretch and some days there's more than others - enough to feel and notice- but it seems different from previous cycles. Anyone else had this experience? 

Baby dust and sticky wishes for all!


----------



## Dudders

Hi Ladies,

I've finally made it to a 2ww - yipppeeee!  OTD is 8th May.

I feel like I've been on this merry-go-round for far to long - we've been on what feels like a never-ending cycle!  We started our IVF on 7th March and had egg collection on the 20th, but I had fluid in the uterus and a thin lining, so we had to freeze all of our embies.  My consultant saw no sense in hanging around and I started down regging for our medicated FET before the IVF cycle had even finished - just 5 days after egg collection!

AF took her time showing up and we finally got started on meds on the 6th April and despite lots of juggling of my meds, we still had a thin lining.  It's far from ideal, but already having failed to get to transfer once, we REALLY needed to make some progress!  So we went ahead but hedged our bets by only thawing 3 of our 6 embabies.  Only one made it to day 2 sadly so we rushed up to London yesterday for transfer, and we will finally get to test a whole 2 months after we started!

Hopefully having waited this long, the 2ww will be a breeze!

I almost wish I was back to the injections - at least that was just once a day.  Now I live my life a slave to five alarms a day to pop a pill etc!  I am on the lovely pessaries - someone asked earlier about why some use front and some use back - mostly it's personal preference, but although I started at the front, I had a teeny bit of blood the day before transfer so whilst I really don't relish using the back door it will save me much panic I am sure.  I also take oestrogen pills five times a day, alongside a baby aspirin and my pregnacare.  I swear I rattle now    And the joys of IVF mean that if we get a positive, this is my life until 12 weeks  

I also recall that someone asked about baby aspirin - my clinic recommended I take it due to my thin lining - the idea is to help with blood flow to the uterus.  Ironically if you look at the leaflet it isn't recommended in pregnancy!

Well I've waffled enough, but that's our story in a nutshell - albeit a rather long story lol

 to all xxxx


----------



## Guest

Hello another day down (nearly) woop woop

I still have a week before OTD   i wouldnt mind if i knew it was a BFP lol

I've been going bed early just to get the days over, ordered pregnancy tests online to test all throughout next week   

Sasha1973 - Elleste solo are hormone replacement therapy tablets, not sure why im taking them, they never advised me and i never asked.

Bird37 - Pessary wise, i'm using backdoor as the past 2 cycles i used front door and i got BFN's so trying to mix it up, sure it wont make a blind bit of difference, but here's hoping.

Chez111 - Don't blame you for wanting to stay in your bubble, testing is individual choice

Madame Cissy - yeah know what you mean about CM being different , i kept thinking its my AF arriving, as it feels wet. So on knicker watch constantly

Dudders - Best wishes to you, and 5 pills a day wowzers! My lining wasnt as thick this time, i was 9mm last cycle and 7mm this time, a friend of mines lining was 14 mm this time around.

Bye for now


----------



## stacey87

Chez hope you are feeling abit better today and a little more positive. I tested early last time but only because I started to bleed 7 days past transfer. I still hoped that I'd got it wrong so still worried til OTD, this time I'm not going to test early, it'll only stress me out til OTD when I go back to the clinic, plus I'm scared of leaving this 2ww bubble (if it's not a BFP). I'm sure Ill feel different though next week, this 2ww does drive you insane!  


Hope everyone else is ok and surviving the 2ww! I'm 4dp3dt, not much to report really! Hope my little embie implants over the next couple of days   xx


----------



## lisa19

Hi ladies im really emotional 2day cant seem 2 stop crying. But thank god the wind has stoped as I was stinking the house out  

Hopeful thinking - im also getting sharp pains whn I cough or sneeze. I got sme cramps last time nothing like this so im hoping its a good sign.

Angeb. - I also want to test early but promised DH I wouldnt this time but knowing me I mite do a sneaky one.

Good luck everyone


----------



## chez111

Hi Ladies 

stacey87 I'm feeling more positive now - its such an emotional roller coaster!! My cramps have eased today and I feel a little more 'normal' (whatever normal is on the 2ww!!) Im going to try and hold off till my test date I keep telling myself it only another few days!! 

Lex81 - I know what you mean about it being a long few days - seems like ages since I went for ET !!

Dudders - it seems you have had a LONG journey to get to 2ww - I hope the next 2 weeks fly by in comparison!!

lisa19 -    I was really emotional yesterday - I was crying at the slightest thing  feeling more in control today but who know what tomorrow will bring   

Another day over (nearly) on the 2ww    Lots of   thoughts to everyone Xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello ladies

Dudders welcome to the thread 

Sending lots of  all around

I may not be on over the weekend if you need anything send me a pm 

Have a good weekend 

Donna


----------



## Aloe

Hello ladies,
I'm feeling really low today and like giving up hope already   
I had ET (Frozen, 1blast back in) on Wednesday and woke up this morning and could just cry....
When I had a BFP the last time, I had sore boobs by now which I haven't got at all....also just don't feel positive at all     
I have twinges every now but they seem to calm down, too....
Thank you for listening  and good luck everyone XXX


----------



## michaelaeloise

Hi Aloe

Aww i know exactly how you feel, i feel so low today - its horrible being out of control of everything, and the unknown isnt it!! I hope this helps, i had no sore boobs last time and got a bfp but got them this time so i wouldn't worry one bit. Got everything crossed for you - whens your OTD? xx


----------



## Bird37

Hi all!

Well woke up this morning feeling happy and optimistic, had a shower, made a cup of tea, then went to the the loo only to find red blood when I wiped    It was the last thing I expected to see.  I am 8 days post 2 day transfer.  The bleeding has now stopped (for the moment), but I don't think this was implantation bleeding as it was red.  I am trying to tell myself and DH that there is still a chance of a BFP, but it has kind of dented my optimism.  My periods often start like this.  I don't know if it's worth doing a test tomorrow, or whether to just hold out a bit longer, as if I test tomorrow and it's a BFN, I'll really feel like my PUPO bubble has burst  

Sorry to bring bad news on here.


----------



## chez111

Hi everyone!

Aloe   This is such an emotional roller coaster! Ive had a couple if days where I have felt very low and upset but I've also had some very positive days to. Sending lots of  vibes to you!

Bird37 I read on a different thread a lady had the same happen to her but when she tested she had a BFP so maybe it's not as bad as it seems   fingers crossed for you  

I have lost all my symptoms today - no cramps, (.)(.) are back to normal size more or less although still a little tender. Has this happened to anyone else?? Little bit concerned  

C xx


----------



## Lex81

Hi All, 

Aloe - I'm the same today, first day where i haven't felt really positive.  I've also been really emotional today aswell   

Bird - It hopefully is implantation bleeding, is it not around this time that it would be implanting?  I'll be   for you that it is.

Chez - I have no symptoms.  My nipples aren't as sore as they were, i have no cramping, no nothing!


----------



## michaelaeloise

Bird - please dont worry, i know a few people who have bled the first couple of weeks and had healthy pregnancies, fingers crossed for you. These 2 weeks are horrible and things like that make it even worse, i hope all is good news, and please dont panic if you get a bfn tomorrow, its still quite early so might not show, good luck  

Im fed up today, all me and hubby have done is argue! which then causes me to worry about being stressed, you cant win can you!! These cycles are the most stressful things i have ever gone through - does anyone agree? its so hard when no one gets what you have to go through xx


----------



## Nicola2012

Hi ladies sorry I've not been around lately I've been feeling really down just a general feeling of it hasnt worked   I'm  now currently 7dpt3dt and I have no positivity left in me at all sorry for the down post ladies big   to all 

Michealaeloise have you started testing yet as I know you said you were gonna test early xxx


----------



## michaelaeloise

Hi Nicola - really hope you are ok? it doesnt get any easier does it!! on the plus side we are over halfway through our 2ww   . Yes i started this morning, it was a bfn but didnt expect to see anything yet, at least i know the trigger is out of my system so if i am lucky enough to see a line its good news. Have you started? xx


----------



## stacey87

Ladies I think we all seem to be having a down day today, I am too. Let's allow ourselves this down day today then pick our positivity back up for tomorrow hey??   to you all. 

Bird- try to not worry, don't forget you had a 2 day transfer, this means that 3 days after that your embryo(s) will be at the blast stage which means implantation could still be around now, still hold on to hope and I'll   it's nothing to worry about. I know how you feel though, I started bleeding 7dp5dt last time (on my birthday of all days) but the bleeding continued and became a full on af, I'm worrying the same will happen this time but I'm trying to stay positive, it's the only thing we can do. 

I think I feel very much the same as you all, fed up and really negative today (have been really positive up to now and not allowed myself to be negative) but got aches low down and aches low down in my back, feel ratty, and last couple of nights had pains 'down there' which I normally only get when I'm on so this has confused me. I'm currently 5dp3dt, just praying my little embie has started or is starting to implant. 
This whole process is very stressful but I find the 2ww is the worst   .

Fingers crossed tomorrow is a better today   xx


----------



## Missy122

Hi ladies,

Can I join please? I'm also in my 2ww, OTD is Sunday 5th May although not sure I'll last that long lol! Had a 5 day transfer Wednesday just gone. I'm not feeling very positive today either, just had my evening cyclogest pessarie and my cervix is quite low down, don't think that's particularly good news as its usually low when a period is due  . Cannot wait for this next week to pass so I know either way.

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## Sasha1973

Hello everyone

I haven't posted for a few days and feel exactly the same as you all. I haven't had any symptoms whatsoever, in fact most of the time I even forget that I've had ET at all as I just feel normal like nothing's changed and forget that potentially I could have 2 little embryos growing inside me. Today I'm also 8dp2dt and convinced that the result is going to be another negative. 6 days to go til OTD, haven't tested at all yet and trying to wait til OTD don't want to burst the PUPO bubble.

Bird - I agree with the others that that really sounds like implantation bleeding, especially as its gone away now. 

Michaelaeloise - are you going to continue to test every day or every other day? Really hope that negative turns into a positive for you. My fiancé and I have had a bit of a stressful day too, we're both tired as he has a cold and I need to wee about 4 times a night so niggling at each other. We have his two girls ages 13 and 10 from a previous marriage here this weekend too so trying to put on a brave united front as they know nothing of what's going on. 

Lex, aloe and chez I feel totally the same as you guys. I think we should do as stacey87 says and allow ourselves today to feel low and try and pick ourselves up for a positive day tomorrow.

Ange - how are you today? Have you started testing yet?

Welcome missy122 and good luck.


----------



## Bird37

Thanks so much for the support today. The bleeding has stopped for the moment so I am back in my pupo bubble again. Will wait and see what tomorrow morning brings.  I know I'll be nervous going to the loo tomorrow morning   Don't think I'm going to test though as I think I know what it will say  

So sorry to hear so many of u feeling down today. It must be contagious!! Lets hope tomorrow is a better day. I'm working all weekend which is helping to take my mind off things.

Thanks again for today's support!


----------



## Dudders

Just a real quick one for Bird - if you're using your progesterone in the front it can irritate the cervix so try the back.  I had a spot or two of blood on Wednesday after starting progesterone on Monday - swapped and nothing since xx

Will catch up a bit better tomorrow!


----------



## stacey87

Hope everyone is feeling a little better today   to you all.

Ive woke up in a better mood, let's hope it stays for the day  

Have a lovely Sunday xxx


----------



## MadameCissy

Hi ladies,

Sending everyone a   Sounds like we all had a bit of a down day yesterday. Here's to feeling better today and during the week ahead. 

I felt kinda low myself yesterday and in the end forced my wife to go and take me out to go shopping. Just stuff for around the house - I am always doing bits of decorating- and while we were out she said I was nesting. Not sure if I have anything worth nesting for   but it was cute nevertheless. Had some cramps and twinges late in the afternoon and a very faint feeling of nauseau early in the morning and again later in the day. Nothing this morning but as I'm writing this I am feeling little twinges on the left hand side. My lower back has been aching for the last week but to me that's not really anything new. Last night my (.)(.) were a little sore but nothing spectacular and this morning it was gone again. I'm trying really hard not to read anything into all of this. I just really don't want to get my hopes up. It's probably nothing. 

Hoping you all have a nice Sunday!


----------



## Guest

Hi Ladies,

Hope everyone's feeling better today, this week we'll start seeing results on the hof, (i'm so scared!) really hoping to see lots of BFP's      

As you all know as this is my last chance, i have been testing daily since 8dp 5dt   and just getting BFN's daily (even today 12dp 5dt).
I know its early, but i know it's going to be a BFN for me, so need to see it to get used to it.

Just a quick question, is it hgc levels found in urine to detect pregnancy and i have an overactive bladder, so consantly go to the toilet and i go to the toilet during the night will this affect testing How long would you leave not going to the toilet before testing. I allowed 7 hours today before testing, thought that would be adequate?

Read a horoscope yesterday that said due to the eclipse an wish is about to come true, its its to due with a child, romance or creative project the better - we all know horoscopes are a load of pants.

Sympton wise again, they constantly change, i'm still suffering with wind, cramps and tiredness but putting these down to pessaries and tablets.

Stacey87 - Really don't blame you for not testing - stay in that PUPO bubble  

Lisa19 - Glad you wind has eased, mine hasn't, so embarrasing and my work trousers no longer fasten (probably due to no excessive exercise for 2 wws) - I did sneaky test on Thursday, but ordered pregnancy tests online (so much cheaper) and told my DH yesterday. He said do what you want, i did tell him reason why, he just thinks i'm negative lol

Chez 111 - I'm so jealous that your OTD is on Wednesday - fingerscrossed you start the board on a positive  

Bird37 - I know you've had a lot of support already, but i too know of people who bled (red blood) and still went on to get a BFP, so don't give up.

Michaela - Totally agree with you, we're supposed to be relaxed and stress free but the 2ww is soooo stressful, men don't get the emotions us as females have to go through.

Nicola2012 - chin up lady, as hard as it is, it's already been decided for most of us -   to you

Sasha1973 - As you can see i'm the weakest lin k on here and already tested - im undecided on whether its a good thing but i'm not thinking about it as much.

Bye for now, enjoy the rest of your weekends

Ange xx


----------



## Bird37

Afternoon All,

I'm at work, but can't concentrate!!  I wonder why  

Well the bleeding has still stopped, so I am feeling a bit more positive than I did this time yesterday.  I've decided that I'm going to test this Thurrsday 2nd May (OTD is 6th May).  I am off all day, so that's why I'm testing then.  Plus it will be 13 days post transfer, so I should see some accurate result one way or the other!!  

Ange - Not sure about the HCG levels, but I would think that 7 hours would be enough.  However I know it's best to test first thing in the morning.  I would imagine that the darker your pee, the more chance of detecting the HCG.  Keep testing though, as 12 dp is still pretty early on to be trying to get a result.  

Dudders - Thanks for the advice about the pessary.  Might give the back door a go!!  Do you have to push it up far??  

Has anyone else had night sweats??  I have!  Been waking up feeling clammy and minging!! Other than this I have still had no pregnancy symptoms.  More's the pity.  Anyone else got any symptoms yet  

   Going out to all  xxx


----------



## Lex81

Hi All, 

Bird - Glad to hear you are feeling a bit better today and that the bleeding has stopped.  I'm feeling a lot better today, compared to yesterday!  I still have no symptoms   but i have read a lot on here that have gone on to have BFP's with no symptoms at all so i'm staying hopeful on that one!  

I suffer from night sweats aswell, been getting them on and off since down regging tho, i've been getting the odd headache aswell.

Hope everyone else is ok and coping in the


----------



## Imclucky

I'm hoping I can join in too  

Had my 5dt transfer today & my head is completely mushed, my eggs hadn't got to blastocyst stage (god knows what that means) if anyone can explain simply I'd be grateful, all that what said was that it was hood quality. Unfortunately I googled it & have found conflicting info, some say its bad quality others say late developers & others suggest that girls are late developing!?, I'm not as hopeful as last time & it's my last attempt too :-/ I hope we are all lucky xx


----------



## Aloe

Hello everyone,
gosh, what an emotional rollercoaster....  
A little bit less tearful today and sometimes even a bit hopeful as I read several times that everyone's 2ww can be different every time, just like pregnancies. I had sore boobs with my BFP last time by now and don't have now but will try not to compare this 2ww with my last one and like so many of you said, too, that no symptoms doesn't have to mean it's a BFN. Haha, yes, I'm trying to stay positive but that varies from minute to minute, it's so sooo soooo hard!   
Bird, glad your bleeding has stopped, fingers crossed 
Missy122, We're excactly in the same boat  ET blast on WED, test next SUN....I'm probably too scared to test early though....
Ange, sorry not sure about HGC levels so cant really help....
Hope everybody else is okish and thank you so much for keeping me going,
LOTS of   to  everyone 
XXX


----------



## zest42day

hi *donna marie*, please could you add me on. 3dt was on Thursday. otd Friday 10th May

hi ladies, hope I can join you, I've had a quick read through. hope everyone is feeling more positive and  that everyone gets good news. thank you nicola2012 for the info regarding embryo development. a few people mentioned that they want to test early. I'm thinking the same. to give us time to get used to it if it is a negative. I presume from the info given by Nicola that 11dp3dt, I won't get a false positive?

*chez* I see you are first to test.  for you.

lots of baby dust. for all

zest


----------



## Missy122

Hi Aloe, it's so hard waiting isn't it! This is my first round of treatment and this is definitely the worst part of it  
I don't know if I'll test early to be honest. I'm quite happy in my pupo bubble, but if af decides to show her ugly face before OTD I'll probably do a test just to be sure, hopefully it won't come to that though


----------



## maristeve2013

Hi!!!!

Me and my husband are going in tomorrow @ 2pm for ET! Were so excited but want to stay as neutral about this as we possibly can, i had my EC on Friday (26.04.13) they managed to collect 13 eggs out of them 7 were mature enough, and we got a phone call on Saturday morning at 9.30 saying all 7 fertilised!!! we were overjoyed!!!

so tomorrow is a huge day for us!!!! 

will keep you all posted.

Had a read at some of your posts which gave Me inspiration to be strong and positive!!! 

one or two questions i do have..... is there anything at all i can do to make this have a better chance of working for us both? and what can i do to keep my mind busy for the next 2 weeks any ideas are welcome!!!!

Mari & Steve xxx <3 xxx

OTD: 11th May!!!!


----------



## Hopeful thinking

Hi girls hope your all staying strong during these 2 long weeks! 

I caved yesterday and tested....I got a very very very faint positive I'm guessing trigger would be out of my system by now and my OTD is this Friday.... Going to test again Wednesday now


----------



## Lex81

Hopeful thinking, lets hope yours is the first of many more   to come


----------



## Hopeful thinking

Thanks lexi let's hope so! Sending loads of baby dust xx


----------



## michaelaeloise

Brill news Hopeful thinking, yes i would imagine the trigger is out of your system now. I hope you get a brighter line on wed


----------



## chez111

Morning ladies. Congratulations to hopeful thinking. I've given in to temptation this morning and have a BFP! So happy.     OTD is Wednesday so will test again then just to be extra sure. 

Sending   to everyone and hoping to see some more BFP's on this thread this week. 

     

C Xx


----------



## MadameCissy

Great news, Hopeful Thinking and chez!!!!   
Congratulations!!!


----------



## michaelaeloise

Aww brilliant news Chez!! its great to hear positive endings!! i bet you are over the moon xx


----------



## Lex81

Congrats Chez, so pleased for you


----------



## stacey87

Hopeful thinking and Chez congratulations wahooooooo    

Here's to more BFPs in the upcoming week or two   hehe xx


----------



## Slips1010

Morning Ladies,

I hope that you do not mind me joining in. I have been reading all of your posts and feel that some company in this 2ww would be ideal.

I am a poor responder so only had 4 eggs collected, 2 fertilised and only one of the two were ideal to be transferred. So we had a 2 day embryo put back on Thursday 25th April. It was graded A- (A being the best). 

So here I am in the 2ww. I have taken two weeks off work, my job is very stressful, long hours and if anything I need the break as well as giving us every chance of this working! 

I have made sure that everyday I have had a nice walk either along the seafront, or the woods to get plenty of fresh air and some me time. I have a friend taking me out for lunch today and my Mum doing the same tomorrow so all nice things to focus on. I have made sure I have eaten well as well as having the odd chocolate bar of cake whoops!!! I had acupuncture for three Months before the cycle and am still having treatment. 

I feel quite relaxed just being at home but I get these moments of suffocation with all my emotions several times a day wondering is it still growing or has it dissolved how, has it implanted I feel like I two different people.

This is our second try with IVF. Last time we got this far and by day 8 of the wait I had period pains which I knew meant that it hasn't worked. Although I tried to convince myself it was implantation pains, I knew in my self I had failed.

This time I am going to ignore all the twinges & feelings and just wait till test date 9th May. 

I wish you all positive results. Why doesn't kill us makes us stronger!!

Louise x


----------



## Sasha1973

Chez and Hopefulthinking - Congratulations!!      

Welcome Potterlou, this is my 2nd cycle of IVF too. Last time I was convinced all the symptoms I had meant I was positive, sadly not, so this time I'm ignoring any symptom and feeling I have and am just going to wait and see the test result on Friday. I have been thinking negatively throughout as the 2 embryos we had transferred this time were average quality with fragmentation so we felt like we were already on the back foot, so if we do get a positive on Friday we'll be over the moon. Good luck for your journey.

Michaelaeloise - have you started testing yet? I cant bring myself to test early

AFM - last night I kept waking up having had vivid dreams and night sweats and needing to pee, damn those progesterone bullets!!!   Although the wind seems to have mainly subsided now. There's a few of us starting to test this week, let's hope that board gets lots of BFP's on it

xxx


----------



## michaelaeloise

Sasha - yes i started about 3/4 days ago   you are best keep away from the sticks  

The dreams are bizarre arent they!! i just cant seem to sleep past 4am, its driving me nuts!! x


----------



## Sasha1973

Michaelaeloise -   i'm sensing it was negative? Don't worry we still have 4 days til OTD, plenty of time for it to turn into a positive, and we both only had a 2dt didn't we so I figure being only 12days past EC from Wednesday onwards would be a more accurate result. I'll keep everything crossed for you. I feel so unpregnant its unreal, we even went bowling and had   last night as we figure that if they were going to implant they would've done so by now so what I do from now on wouldn't affect the outcome.


----------



## Nicola2012

Hi michealaeloise I also tested on sat 7dpt3dt and got a negative I then tested again 8dpt3dt which was late last night and got a very faint Positive tested again this morning and another v faint positive so I called my clinic and explained what I had done I expected to get told off but they were lovely and told me to now test Friday morning I'm now sooooo scared that I think I'm imagining the line being there sorry about the me post hope everyone else is doing ok and not going too crazy I think testing has made me worse now I just feel obsessed xxx


----------



## Lex81

Nicola, hope your line gets darker! x


----------



## zest42day

*hopefulthinking and Nicola*, hope your lines get darker, congratulations. I have my fingers crossed.

*chez* congrats!

Sounds like good news all round so far. Wishing everyone else luck too.


----------



## michaelaeloise

Hi Sasha

No i got a faint positive this morning but until otd i wont take it as the REAL result. A lot can change! xx


----------



## michaelaeloise

Aww brill Nicola - i kept looking this morning to make sure i wasnt just imagining it!! i used a different test this morning to the others so a bit sceptical until nearer the time. xx


----------



## Lex81

Congrats to you also michaelaeloise!  I hope that this run of  's continues!!


----------



## Sasha1973

Nicola and Michaelaeloise - congratulations!! I'm sure both your lines will get darker and darker. I wish I had the guts to test but I just can't face seeing a negative, we've already resigned ourselves to the fact that we'll need a 3rd cycle. I never pictured all those years ago on the pill tryong desperately to not get pregnant that I'd get to 39 and not be able to, it's so much harder when your older than I ever imagined


----------



## Aloe

Hopeful Thinking and chez CONGRATULATIONS!!!     
Nicola - will keep everything crossed for you that the line will get darker, congratulations     
Hope everybody's ok and good luck to all of us


----------



## Sasha1973

Chez, Nicola, Michaelaeloise and hopefulthinking - I was just wondering whether any of you had any implantation bleeding? I haven't had any myself and haven't tested yet, and would be really interested to know if you've had your positive results without any bleeding. Or any other symptoms?


----------



## Guest

Hi Ladies,

Congratulations to Hopeful thinking, Chez111 and Michaela on your  and those with faint positives i'm sure will be definite positives by Friday  

I tested again today and i'm 13dp 5dt and again got a negative, so i'm now 100% sure this will be my outcome this friday and if it is, i hope for everyone testing its the only BFN on the hof   I'm not testing until Friday now, i've become obsessed and it isn't good.

My symptoms seem to of stopped, although i'm writing this with tears rolling down my face, so maybe i'm still suffering emotionally.

Bird37 - After not going to to the toilet for 7 hours my pee is really dark, also i haven't drank within these hours, as i know this can reduce HCG levels.
Pessary wise if you want to use the backdoor, you insert it in about an inch and clench your buttocks  

Potterlou - welcome to the thread - i have my fingers crossed for you and its nice you have lots of lovely things planned to keep you busy during your 2ww.

Still hoping for us all, bye for now xxx


----------



## Guest

Sorry Nicola2012 - Congrats to you too - again i'm sure it'll be nice and dark by Friday    xx


----------



## Sasha1973

Ange - so sorry to hear your still getting negative results, theres still time for it to change before OTD


----------



## stacey87

Sorry to hear that Ange   xx


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

Ladies can I join you all in the 2ww madness?

I had a 2dt transfer 5 days ago (on the 24th)
I had PCOS and AMH of 40.33 but responded rubbish on this ivf cycle as well as the last. Our last ivf cycle had 8 eggs, 6 viable and all fertilised but only had 1 top grade embie on day 3 but that resulted in a negative. This cycle has been crazy. I only has 4 follicles big enough, 4 eggs but 3 were viable and was originally told only 1 fertilised and my egg quality was not great, but I turned up at the clinic the following day for my 2DT and they said there was a mix-up with the reading of my notes and I had actually got 2 top grade embies to transfer and the eggs were great to begin with....just not enough of them.


So here I am. On the 2ww. I can't believe its been a week since EC! Its gone fast. This part isn't going as fast though. I've had AF type aches yesterday and today so I'm panicking PLUS my achy boobs aren't as achy as they have been so I'm worrying that it hasn't worked.
My OTD is the 8th


----------



## maristeve2013

ET done today at 2pm!!!!

Slight crampy feeling ( think its more to do with the poking and prodding about down there!

Start Vaginal progesterone pessaries an hour ago!

feeling positive! 

OTD : 11th May!!!!

You guys are inspirational you keep me going!!! 

Congrats to all with BFP's!!!!
 xxx

BFN, not so good but never give up on your dreams, x


----------



## michaelaeloise

Sasha - i never had any implantion bleeding last time i had my son and this time so far ive had nothing that ive noticed.

Ange - please dont give up just yet, i wish you lots of luck for otd.

Perfectlyflawed-  i remember you from the cycle buddies thread-  hello! I only had 2 embies also, started with 4. I hope the next week flies for you, i can't believe how long this 2ww feels, i thought it would have gone faster this time around as last time i was off work all the way through but this time im at work and have a toddler to keep me busy!! 

Has anyone else experienced nose bleeds? well not quite nose bleeds, more blood in mucus? Ive also had a banging headache all day, urgh!! 

Have a lovely evening everyone xx


----------



## Bird37

Wow!! Lots of positive news on here today after the weekend!! Big Congratulations to Hopeful Thinking, Chez, Michaelalouise & Nicola!! Fantastic to read some good news!  

I am still symptom free   Was really hoping I would start to notice some sort of symptoms by now. I am 10 days post transfer. 

Ange - I'm really sorry you've not got a bfp yet. Like Sacha says though, there is still time.  

Perfectlyflawed - I am a poor responder too!! I only had 2 eggs collected, but remember it only takes


----------



## Bird37

Sorry Perfectlyflawed... My phone just posted my post before I'd finished it!! What I meant to say was it only takes one!!

Sacha - I completely understand where you're coming from!! I also spent most of my life trying to avoid getting pregnant. Then when I was 35 I came off the pill, and here I am 4 years later still not pregnant!! I so wish I could turn back the clock to when I was 30! I also wish I knew then what I know now... Ah well.


----------



## MadameCissy

Ange, so sorry your test is still negative. Don't give up just yet.  

Congrats on all the BFP's!  

AFM, it's 9dpo and this morning I felt a little nauseous but it went after I ate. For the rest of the day I felt absolutely nothing - apart from the terrible aching in my lower back which I am now putting down to a pulled muscle and finally took some paracetamol for because I couldn't cope with the pain any longer. I put off taking anything because I don't know what you can and can't take but I read paracetamol was relatively safe. Then around 5 the pain and cramps started with a dull pressure feeling well below my belly button and further down too. It kept stinging and twinging for about an hour and a half and then it was gone. Now I feel as "normal" as I did before the 2ww. I am swinging from "It worked" to "It failed" every hour, even more so because I just didn't feel as much today.


----------



## chez111

Hi - hows everyone this evening Thankyou all for the congratulations - Im looking forward to seeing some more BFP's from everyone! 

Sasha - I had AF pains pretty much untill a couple of days ago but that was it symptom wise - no implantation bleed at all. I think it is different for everyone. I know what you mean - I spent years on the pill too and never thought I would end up needing help. 

Ange -   Please dont give up hope, my symptoms disappeared to a couple of days ago. You can get a BPN right upto your OTD so there is still a chance.   and   vibes to you.  

To everyone with faint BFP's as far as I know you cant get a false positive so its all good!!  

Hi to everyone who has joined the thread in the last couple of days -    to you all

Perfectlyflawed - I had AF cramps alot of the time so dont let it worry you

MadameCissy I have taken paractamol for the cramping I had - I was told its fine to take. 

      

Chez xx


----------



## Nicola2012

Congrats to chez, hopeful thinking and michealaeloise lets hope those lines get darker and darker          

Ange like the others have said please don't give up hope as hope is all we have you def could still get a BFP before OTD   and     for you honey xxx

Sacha I haven't had any implantation bleed at all so don't let that worry you can still get a BFP without any symptoms at all   and     for you xxxx

Welcome to all of the newbies hope your 2ww doesn't drive you as   as it has with me    for everyone xxx

Afm well even though I got that faint little line I still don't believe it has worked like you said michealaeloise a lot can change and I keep thinking that it's going to change into a neg results I know I should be more positive but I just don't want to get my hopes up to be let down xxx


----------



## MadameCissy

Morning ladies,

How is everyone feeling today? I tested early this morning eventhough I knew I probably wasn't going to like what I saw. BFN. It's 10dpo so I guess we're back to waiting. I felt a little dissapointed but I haven't given up hope yet. DW has now forbidden me to test until OTD or even later if AF doesn't show. 

I'm off work today so I plan to chill out, catch up on some TV and tidy up around the house a little. Life just goes on, right?


----------



## jasgoh

Hi everyone, I am back trying again after so many years. Now in the miserable 2ww at 6dp5dt.

I couldn't wait and POAS today and I think I saw a faint faint positive. Or am I just imagining?


----------



## BECKY7

Hey jas. yes I can see the faint line  oooooooo wait till few more day to get darker if you can.

Becky7 xx


----------



## jasgoh

Thank you Becky!! ^^ 

I will be trying another one tomorrow morning with HPT that detect 12.5mu/ml instead of this test kit that dectect HCG lvl 25mu/ml. Hope I can get a darker line!!


----------



## Lex81

Hi Jasgoh, 

Yes i can see the line too! Congrats!! x


----------



## jasgoh

Thank you, lex!!! Are u doing blood test on the 8May too?


----------



## Lex81

jasgoh - No i just have to do an HPT X


----------



## Slips1010

I am so happy to ready so many positive stories, it really is great to see. Congratulations to you all. 

I said in a previous post that I was going to ignore any feelings or twinges but yesterday and today (5dp2dt) I have had dull period like pains, the exact type I get when I am due. I have noticed they come on more when I go to the loo (sorry) or  on my feet for too long.
Last night I woke at 2am and haven't been back to sleep. I have a headache and just can't switch my mind off - god it's so frustrating not knowing. Today I feel so unconfident I feel why should I bother not doing all the things I want to do and jut give up! I also know that tomorrow ill probably feel different.

I know I'm not alone here, I just wish I could see my future and what life is going to be like, a Mum or not!

Thanks for the rant.

Lots of love and positive vibes
Xx


----------



## stacey87

Jasgoh I see it too! Fingers crossed for tomorrows test!! Sure it will be even darker though  

Potterlou I know exactly how you feel, then you get other people telling you to just relax and not think about it, but how can you not think about it when you can feel the aches, pains, twinges etc! It does drive you insane.

MadameCissy is it still not too early to test?? Don't give up hope just yet, a few more days time and it all could turn around! I'm 8dp3dt (11dpo) and wouldn't dream of testing yet, my OTD is the 7th may and it's that date for a reason. Please Stay positive  

Xxxxx


----------



## stacey87

MadameCissy sorry just read abit more in to how you have done your cycle, I'm guessing you'll know for def when you ovulated then? Is 10dpo the norm to test? I still woulda thought a few more days might change though, you never know, like I say try to stay positive   xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies
I am 6dp 3dt and last few day I have mild lower back ache and last night I had aches pain on top side of my left leg and funny stomach that feel dull and this ,owning I had few sharp pain on my lower left side stomach which I think it implanation pain  and I got another 8 day till I test  So I do know what you all men about the 2 www as I forgotten what that is like lol.

Becky7 xx


----------



## MadameCissy

I ovulated on the 20th of April so it's exactly 10 days today. I know I was early. I guess I just wanted to give it a try, seeing as some people get early positives from time to time. I knew the second I did it that it wasn't the right time so I am back to waiting now. Not felt a single thing all day. I have now promised myself I am not going near another hpt until the weekend.


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

*jasgoh* I definitely see a faint line. Get the tests that are more sensitive & try again tomorrow....we all want to see that line get darker 

*michaelaelouise* did you get a BFP? I've missed you on out other thread

AFM- well I'm 6dp2dt and had strong AF type pains last night. String enough to send me to my bed with a book & a cup of hot chocolate. I woke today and nothing.....no pains at all. So 2 days of pains that got worse then just stopped. So I'm freaking out a little now <sigh> 
This may be TMI but I keep feeling like I'm wet or leaking down below so I have to keep popping to the toilet at work to do a panty check & expecting to see blood. All I have had so far is watery, clear mucus. That's another thing freaking me out now

2WW is soooooo stressful


----------



## shello

I'm currently waiting to test 8th of may i had a 5TD on the 27th of April, i also donated and just wondered if anybody else had been a donor as well as have ivf the same time, i don't know what to do with myself and just wondered if anyone else was in my situation and if you had/ have any symptoms? thanks Michelle, any advice would be greatly appreciated. I have found loads of these posts helpful. 
i'm new to all of this and forums so sorry if i haven't made much sense


----------



## incywincy

Shello, you could be my IVF twin!  I had 5dt on the 27th, shared my eggs too nd have the same testing date as you.  I haven't really had any symptoms so far, none that I don't think are related to the progesterone pessaries.  I've got various aches and twinges but I have been having them since before transfer, sore boobs ditto, they came when I started pessaries.  To be honest, I think I'll just attribute everything to the pessaries as they mimic pregnancy symptoms, making it harder to spot anything.

Just over a week to go until test date, hang in there!


----------



## shello

thankyou so much incywincy. I've also had the cramps, bloating and twinges with a little bit of lower back ache couldn't decide if it was normal of the stimulation meds. Can't believe i've found someone doing exactly the same. fingers crossed we get the best results. I was starting to worry as if i should be having symptoms some of the stuff you read on the internet can be misleading.


----------



## Lex81

Hi All,

Hope everybody is ok today?

Well, i've had a little pink blood when i wiped earlier, it was the smallest amount and i haven't had any since but it's still made me feel like its not worked  .  I just don't feel hopeful at all today.  I'm tempted to POAS in the morning but i'm not sure if that would be too soon (i'm 9dp3dt)


----------



## BECKY7

Lexi  it could be implantation spotting  so nothing to worry  all normal

Oh I had a busy day then I sat down then the lower back ache creep up and felt pain on my right  side  so keeping busy does seem to help

Becky7 xx


----------



## Lex81

Could it be implantation 9 days past transfer? Should that not have already happened?  I   that it is!! x


----------



## BECKY7

Implanation happen between 6-12 day  so yes it is implanation spotting so don't worry  all normal as you either get spotting or pain or both or none but I really thinkmit implanation spotting ok.
Becky7 xx


----------



## poppet42

Hi all can I join this thread.

I had a FET on 22/3 and now 8dpt. I POAS this morning and a BFN. my OTD is the 4/5. I have no real symptoms and I'm not hopeful of getting a positive. I don't even think implantation occurred. Has anyone been in a similar situation with a positive outcome.

Cheers

poppet


----------



## Aloe

Hello everyone,
How are you all?
Amazing how many faint lines there are at the moment, CONGRATULATIONS to you all, they can only get darker now 
I'm at the point where I don't know how I'm feeling...it's ALL so overwhelming and crazy and wow, what an emotional pressure!!! I'm sooo scared to test (on 5th) so will even if I wanted to NOT be able to test early ....
I'm finding it really hard to sleep properly as I'm dreaming like mad and keep waking up....
Loads of ppl keep mentioning AF pains, how do they exactly feel, or where do you feel them? 
Thank you all for helping me to get through this
XXX


----------



## zest42day

hi ladies,

congratulations to all of those with faint positives.  such good news.  awaiting your confirmations over the next few days.   for you all.

AFM, just 5dp3dt, still a long way to go and o symptoms as yet, not even of implantation.  counting down the days so I just know for sure either way.

Zest


----------



## Bridget73

*Lex*, similar for me today, 8dp5dt. Have convinced myself that and the pains are AF on her way. Not testing early. OTD is Friday and DH will be at home so waiting until then. Big hugs.   

Wishing everyone lots of stickies.   

xxx


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

*bridget* and *zest42day* hang in there.....you two are so close

I have my fingers crossed for you


----------



## michaelaeloise

Morning everyone, i hope you are all managing to keep sane!

I wonder if anyone can help, from yesterday i started seeing blood in my cm - its not bright red and not a lot but worrying me. Im 12dp2dt so surely it would be too late for any implant bleeding? im still seeing faint positives but worried its over x


----------



## MadameCissy

Michaela, I think it could be implantation bleeding after all. Sometimes the tiny amount of blood doesn't appear until a day or two after the embroy has settled in. That's what I've read on another forum in the past. Because there's so very little of it, it takes some time to make it out, shall we say. Keeping my fingers firmly crossed for you.

AFM, after my stupid early testing I am now convinced it's all over. I didn't feel a single thing all day yesterday and am now even more convinced that everything I did feel in the first half of my 2ww was in my head. My (.)(.) have started to hurt but AF is due in a few days so I am putting it down to that. The only thing that keeps playing in my head is that I used an internet cheapy for my early test and I've since read a lot of people getting negatives on those when other brands were positive but I can't bring myself to test again until OTD.

Keeping my fingers crossed for all of you who've seen positives and babydust to everyone else!


----------



## Lex81

I've got my fingers crossed for you MadameCissy  , hopefully a better HTP will give you your  

Michaela - I'm similar to you,  i still have a tiny bit of blood when i wipe, its more of a brown colour though.  A bit worried, as i have slight AF type pains    Lets hope it is implantation bleeding!  I'm now 10dp3dt so i may try a HTP tomorrow


----------



## michaelaeloise

Thanks MadameCissy - i also found that with the cheapy tests i have i have only just started to see a faint line but when i use the tesco ones i get a much clearer line, hold on in there, ive got my fingers crossed for you.

Lex81 - ive started getting af pains again too, good luck with your hpt xx


----------



## Helend75

Hello, I recognise a number of you from the cycle buddies thread. I'm now 5dp3dt & inevitably looking for a sign!! Nothing really of any substance to report (sore boobs - but since before ET so that's hormonal, not sleeping brilliantly - some might say I've a lot on my mind right now, some discomfort yesterday, not unlike with a water infection, sneezes - grasping at straws!!!).

Good luck to all.


----------



## MummyB77

Hi ladies can I join in  

I'm 8dp3dt, not really getting any symptoms   think I'm slowly going   

Congratulations to all the   

Xxxx


----------



## Seabob

Me too can I join, my otd 10 may.
Had 2x 5 day blasts transferred on 29th april so only on day 3!


----------



## Helend75

*Donna* I have had ICSI, 2 transferred & OTD is May 10th


----------



## Nicola76

Hi can I join as we'll please. I had a 5DFET on 29th April. My test day is the 10th May x


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

Yayyyyyy! Few of my thread's ladies are in here now.

How is everyone?

*michaelalouise* after reading pages and pages of stuff online (I know....bad aren't I lol) I find a lot of people get bloody mucus a while after implantation much as you described. Please try not to stress. Has it gotten any worse?

*Helen* how have you been? You've been a bit quiet lately. I suppose I have too though. I don't feel I have too much to say.

*mummyb77* I bet you've joined Helen and I on the google searches looool this 2WW is tough

AFM- well nothing much to report. Im now 7dp2dt which means a while week has gone since they were placed back inside. I had those pains on 4-6dpt but they've stopped. There no more achy boobs....even my nipples aren't as tender. I have woken with a splitting headache across the front of my forehead which is frustrating as I've been drinking loads of fluids. I'm now not feeling too positive about things to be honest. I'm trying to remain positive but I already have my hopes up so don't want to expect a positive and then hit rock bottom if it doesn't happen.

I'm excited to see Everton


----------



## michaelaeloise

Perfectlyflawed - no it seems to have stopped now. Ive only got 2 days left till otd so not long to wait!!  

Its lovely to see the sun out, i hope it stays around


----------



## Sasha1973

Well, 12dp2dt today and no symptoms whatsoever, no implantation bleeding, no bloating, no sore chest, no AF pains, a couple of twinges but that's it. 2 days until OTD and haven't tested yet as don't want to burst the bubble. I don't feel any different to normal so seriously doubting it's worked again. I'd been thinking it would be negative these whole 2 weeks right from knowing our embryos weren't good quality and were fragmented. In one way I don't want Friday to come as then it all becomes a reality. Anyone ever had a BFP with no symptoms whatsoever??

xxx


----------



## shello

well ladies i'm now 4dp 5dt, so glad to read so many are doing well, i have the same worries as you all, i'm worried i've had no major signs or symptoms really few cramps and twinges just after transfer, does anyone know when hcg will be visible in urine i know i have non left off pregnal shot, think i'm going crazy good luck and baby dust to you all xx


----------



## Aloe

Hello ladies,
How is everyone?
Yes, me again, saying how hard it is to stay sane and not look for symptoms as all I do is look for them.....  
I've had little twinges (really wouldn't call them cramps) very very low (literally above leg), but not any other symptoms....apart from crazy dreams which I put down to stress. Do they count as AF pains? I'm testing on Sunday and slowly going mad.... 

*michaelalouise: *How are you doing?
Good luck to everyone and lots of sticky vibes


----------



## michaelaeloise

Hi Aloe - its coming round really quick even though its dragging isnt it!  

Was your little boy from another cycle? i must admit its been no easier this time!! im starting to wish i'd stayed off work for this part because i don't think all this stress will be doing me any good. Finding it really hard to stay calm, i think im making myself worse because im stressed about being stresssed ha ha

Sorry for all the ME emails, its so easy to get self consumed at times like this. I really hope everyone is keeping sane. Are many people taking this time off work? x


----------



## Slips1010

Hi Michaelaeloise,

It hard isn't it..... Two weeks can go sooooooo slow!!
I have taken in total three weeks off work. First week was egg collection & transfer and now I have a full 2 weeks off. Although you don't have to I just needed to feel as relaxed as possible and my job is very stressful!!!

I have really enjoyed the time off so far and it is definitely helping me stay calmer - if that's possible!

I can't test until the 9th so nearly half way today. I will not test early. I can't put myself through unnecessary heartache should it have been too early. I am trying to keep busy seeing friends, shopping and today, sunbathing in the garden.

Today I still have very slight dull Period pains, very low down but not as bad as day 4! I just hope it is all good signs .....

Take care and good luck peeps x


----------



## Helend75

*Michaelaeloise* with hindsight I wish I'd self certified for the ec to et and had the GP sign me off for one week. What did happen was I had both week's off with my employer's knowledge (initially compassionate leave, I now have a GP's note). This was largely as I'm a teacher and I was worried that my classes would be left with regular supply teachers when their GCSE exam is on the 13th May & they could do with having a subject specialist - I was tempted to put off treatment the timing has been so bad in that respect! I don't regret the actual time off I've had however. I had ec on Tuesday of last week, and didn't feel OK again until Saturday, admittedly this week I feel fine but needed to remove myself from the stressful environment in which I work. By next week I'm guessing anything that's planning on implanting will have done and so I will be in school Tuesday to Thursday thanks to the bank holiday! Friday the 10th is my OTD and I considered being upfront about having an appointment, but there's no guarantee until D day that I'll then want to go into work so I'm thinking I'll ring in that morning with a migraine... Unfortunately it didn't do me any favours with my employer to be honest...

Struggling to entertain myself though - I'm refreshing these FF pages every 90 seconds due to a lack of stuff to do - which I'm not sure is entirely healthy!!!

Symptom spotting could well be a full time job!! I'm not really a sufferer of any AF signs other than the sore boobs and I don't always suffer from them. I can't really say I've had any twinges, well I can, but I just think they've been general day to day ones!! I think if I was at work I could forget last week even happened!!!


----------



## Sasha1973

Michaelaeloise, Potterlou, Helen75 - for my first cycle I actually told my employer and took unpaid leave for the EC, ET and for the first week of the 2WW and ended up with a BFN. So I thought I'd change things up this time around, I took holiday to have EC on the 17th and to move house on the 18th and to have ET on the 19th which was a Friday so I put my feet up on the Saturday and Sunday and then back to work on the Monday 22nd. So work haven't known a thing about it this time around. It felt ok to begin with but then this weeks been really stressful so starting to wish I'd just put my feet up instead. I think I'm likely to need a 3rd cycle so next time I'm definitely going to get signed off by the GP for the duration of EC, ET and 2WW - I certainly won't be worrying about what work think next time around!


----------



## Lex81

Hi All, 

Hope everyone is ok and the   is not sending you too  

AFM, the spotting has got slightly worse (now visable on a liner) and is a bit more red so i am assuming that the dreaded   is on her way   I have also took a cheapie HTP and that was negative   I guess it's just a waiting game now to see if it turns into a full blown period.


----------



## Slips1010

I am so sorry Lex 81  

Sasha1973,

I feel that if this is a negative (preying to god it isn't) when I go back to work 4 days after testing, the time I have had off will actually help with the acceptance of things and I should feel more relaxed about going back to work. It may not work this way but I have to try.

I am the reverse to you. Last time I took EC (Friday off) & ET- Sunday, then just the mon - wed's - By the Friday I was sooo stressed at work I was a mess.

This one first week was holiday, following two weeks GP certificate.

Work would definitely not thank me for going in if I had, so I thought why not take the full time off & give me a better chance of it working if it does.

I am sure that really the only way it will work is if nature wants it to....I think we do all these things to just make ourselves feel better and so we can't say "what if"..

I honestly can't say enough how FF has helped me. I truly do not think I'd be able to cope without it. I have amazing friends and family but they "just don't get it". No one could ever imagine the sadness & pain that we all go through, and these two weeks are painful. 

Big hugs to EVERYONE!!

Xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Oh lexi  so so sorry  and I know it not what you want to hear but it will get easier so go and have a drink to relax you.

During my 1st ICSI  I went back to work on the day of ET and it is stressful running around for everyone but I got PG but MC at 13 week then the 2nd time I promise not to running around and no PG and the same as 3rd no PG  which all is on NHS then the next 2 private treatment I went holiday and still no PG then start using SD and had few red wine during the treatment and 2 week and got PG but early MC  so what I am saying is no matter what you do or do not will make no different as if it gonna happen it happen  so I am not fuss about anything but I do miss having weekly massage which is a no no during 2 week.

Becky7 xx


----------



## beany28

Hi everyone, 

I've been keeping up to date with all your posts on here, I'm currently 10+3 dt, experiencing loads of cramps for last week. Finally couldn't take it anymore and done a test this afternoon and its come up +!! However I had 8 clicks of ovitrelle for progesterone support on 23rd April, Is there any chance this could be giving a false +? I rang the clinic and they said there's a slight chance but likely it would be gone by now. Anyone else any thoughts? I'm so convinced this hasn't worked and now I can't cope with the thought it might have and end up being wrong!

Beany


----------



## BECKY7

Hey beany  congrats and trigger shot would have been gone by now as you should count 10 day from The day you took trigger shot not from ET  so relax and try again tomorrow morning with clearblue
Becky7 xx


----------



## MummyB77

Donna I've had icsi 2 transfers on the 23/04 OTD  is 07/05 thanks 

Hello cycle buddies  hahah yes I have joined in the symptom searching..   trying my hardest not to test too   ... And wishing I had a little transparent tummy so I could see what was happening in there :/ 

FX    sticky vibes for everyone 

X x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## beany28

Thanks for replying Becky, I know its well past the 10days initial trigger shot but I had more ovitrelle last tues which would only be 8 days ago, aaaggghh! I'm dimented! The perils of early testing!


----------



## Aloe

sooo sorry to hear Lex


----------



## chez111

Hi ladies

Sahsa my embies weren't good grades infact I was told one was ok the other was not very good so don't let that dishearten you!   

Lex81 when is your OTD? Don't give up hope - try a first response test or a clear blue?  

Beany28 I think your extra shot will be out of your system too!!  

I haven't posted for a couple of days so HI to all the new names posting in the 2ww madness I wish you all the best of luck and send you sticky vibes and lots of   thoughts!!

It was my OTD today and I used the test the clinic gave me - I please to confirm I still have a BFP   I'm so happy I could burst. Rang clinic and have a scan booked for May 22nd. I'm still getting A/F type pains so I hope that gives the ladies who are worried about the crampy pains a bit of reassurance. 

Looking forward to seeing more BFP's on Friday  

   to everyone


----------



## Aloe

CONGARTULATIONS Chez!!!     
Good luck to the rest of us 
XXX


----------



## Bridget73

Hello Ladies,

Thanks for all the lovely wishes, but the spotting has increased such that it must be AF. DH persuaded me to ring the clinic earlier. Nurse was really nice and said the spotting could be natural or side effect of the progesterone etc, but it's got a lot worse since then. Seems a bit pointless testing on Friday now, but DH is trying to be optimistic.

*Lex*, keeping my fingers crossed for you.    *Sasha *, big hugs to you too.    Lots of stickies to you too, *Michaelaeloise*. xxx

Congrats to *Chez*! 

xxx


----------



## Helend75

Bridget I sincerely hope your DH is right to be optimistic. Are you at all tempted to now test early?


----------



## chez111

Thanks Aloe and Bridget73 - I know I tested early but it feels more real now!  

Bridget37 -   a friend of mine actually bled throughout her last pregnancy so still a chance -   for you for friday.  

C Xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello ladies

Hectic few days 

Just anted to pop on to say so sorry Lex

Welcome new ladies 

I wil be updating the HOF tomorrow need my bed lol

Chez111 congrats bfp lady 

Sticky vibes all around

Donna


----------



## Bird37

Evening Gals! 

Trying to keep up with the news from the past 2 days.  Nice to see some names from cycle buddies!

Lex - What's the latest Hun? Hope ur ok. You must still have 5 or 6 days until otd so don't give up hope yet.  

Big Congratulations to Chez!! Really pleased for you!!  Let's hope there's a few more coming our way!!

Afm - Well I'm 12 dp 2 dt and I'm considering testing tomorrow morning. Not had any symptoms so not feeling v optimistic. DH is enjoying being in the pupo bubble (as am I) but I would also like to know. I don't know whether to just wait until otd on Monday.


----------



## tina11

Hi Ladies 

I just wanted to join in with you all. 

Chez congrats on you BFP that is an amazing start to the month.c      
what sort of other symptoms were you getting? I have been getting AF pains and feeling hungry, nauseous and getting hot sweats at night

Lex81 and Bridget- I'm so sorry, i really   that it is implantation bleed and not the AF. Try and stay positive, we are all different so react to all these drugs differently. lots of  

MummyB77 - its good to hear you hubby is back tomorrow   My one has gone to Hamberg for 2 days and is back on Friday   Dnt worry about lack of symptoms, many people have no symptoms so dnt worry hun.

beaney - hopefully its not a false positive and is a BFP. when is your OTD? i had day 5 transfer 8 days ago, so we are around the same stage. my OTD is 4th May. I am way too scared to test early. I have been getting cramps xx

Potterlou- defo take time off, if its more relaxing for you. i find going to work takes my mind off things, although it is stressful. when is your otd?

Bird37 - hun lots of people get no symptoms so dnt worry, when is your otd? good luck for tomorrow if you decide to test xx

afm- i have been getting cramps, af pains, hot sweats, feeling nauseous and feeling hungry. i am probably imagining some of these lol
Had a disaster today.... I forgot to take my Progesterone this morning and was then panicking at work. I then drove home at lunch time to take it, i really did get myself worked up. 
Is there any special diets anyone is on? i am drinking pineapple juice and eating brazil nuts, is there anything else i should be doing?

lots of    to all you ladies xx


----------



## zest42day

*chez* congratulations!

*bridget*,  there is still hope for you.

*lex* so sorry you got a bfn result , but you still have a few days, so maybe it could turn around for you?

thinking of everyone and hoping you all get your BFPs
zest


----------



## lisa19

Hi ladies I havnt been on in a wile as I went back to work on mon and have been totaly exhausted I culd sleep non stop trying to be positive but had a bit of bleeding to day not a lot but I feel as if AF is on its way  
Might test 2mara but not sure wat to do it will be 10days since ET.
I dont fink I have ever prayed this hard in my life 

A big congratulations to all the ladies who got BFP I am so happy for you 

Lots of luck and baby dust to everyone still waiting to test I hope it is good news


----------



## tina11

Hi Lisa

i had a blast on tue 23rd April too. I am way to scared to test tomorrow. I am working the rest of the week so dnt think i can handle going into work if it is a bpn.
I have   so much too. when is your otd?

xx


----------



## lisa19

Tina11 my otd is tue 7th. I am also working the rest of the week but hve booked tue off incase it is a BFN I prob wont test tomorrow as DH doesnt want me to. Good luck I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## star17

Hello all.  I would like to join please!  FET today and OTD 11th may.  I had an 'above average' embie - my last one!  Fingers crossed!

Good luck everyone.


----------



## boris3428

Hi ladies,

Could I join this group please?! 

Quick history - this is my first IVF cycle. I had a day 5 blast transferred on 28/04 (Sunday) so I am now 4dp5dt. I am not working during my 2ww so I am driving myself mad symptom spotting and googling! NOT GOOD!! 

OTD is 9 May. I am hoping to hold out until then, but I guess that depends how mental I become!! 

So far, I have had a couple of days of stomach aches and cramps, which I have convinced myself are implantation!! 

Hope all you ladies are doing well? 

xx


----------



## Nicola76

How's everyone doing today? I am now on day 3dp5dt and am trying to figure out if I am having any signs. I have has the odd cramp in my tummy but not sure if that's my imagination! Am counting down the days until I test next Friday!! What is everyone opinion on drinking pineapple juice? I have heard so many mixed reviews. 
Boris I was also at Hammersmith so we are one day apart. It's also my first cycle but my embryos had to be frozen as I developed a hormone producing cyst. 
Ladies also need your help on how I get my name on the board for test date etc and how do I fill out the information about my journey here, which all of you have under your messages.
Sending positive vibes to you all.
Nicola x


----------



## boris3428

Hi Nicola 

You are the first Hammersmith person I have met on this forum! 

That must have been difficult to have to have your embies frozen. How long did you have to wait for them to be put back in? I guess that was done like a normal FET then? Could you tell me a bit about the FET procedure at Hammersmith? I am trying to be positive, but it would be nice to know how long it takes and how invasive it is for it this cycle doesn't work. We managed to freeze 3 blastos, so would probably go down the FET route next. 

I think that Donna Marie should add your details to the front page if you type her a message with the details. 

If you go to 'profile' and then select 'forum profile' you can amend your signature. 

I am totally symptom spotting too - it is driving me up the wall! I had stomach ache all day yesterday and totally convinced myself it was implantation! Now I am not so sure!!

I am taking selenium tinture drops, as that is why people recommend pineapple and brazil nuts. I think you have to be a little careful with pineapple, as some bits of it can cause uterus spasms I think. I think you are only meant to eat the core or something? 

Jenny x


----------



## tina11

Morning ladies

Boris and Nicola welcome to the 2ww. I am also at 

Hammersmith   this or also my first isci. We have only one frostie. 

I have been drinking pineapple juice and eating Brazil nuts. Apparently, juice is fine but not we aren't surprise to eat pineapple. I didn't know we can get selenium drops. 

It is so difficult not to look up every symptom.

Star - welcome and congrats on being pupo.xx

Lisa- thanks for your kind words. Yeah don't test on a day when you are working. We are at exactly the same stage yet mmy otd is 3 days before yours. Good luck with everything hun. Xx

Lots of sticky thoughts to all xx


----------



## chez111

Morning ladies

Tina - I had strong A/F pains and tender (.)(.)'s no implantation bleed at all. I did have one night when I woke up feeling sick but other than that just feel very tired alot of the time. All these symptoms disappeared at the weekend which prompted me to test early. Did have a bit if cramping yesterday but seems to have gone again this morning. 

Nicola - I ate fresh pineapple for three days from E/T as I had read it was supposed to help implantation but then read somewhere else not to eat it as it can cause your uterus to contract so decided not to have anymore. I think the juice will be fine in moderation it's just fresh pineapple that seems to be written about. 

 to everyone 

Chez xx


----------



## MummyB77

Morning ladies, 

Congratulations chez  

Hi Boris  yeaaaaaa to it being implantation   FX   

Lex, you still have a few days til OTD, I wouldn't worry too much just now as lots of ladies I read didn't get BFP til test date, and when I was pregnant with my son, I never tested positive until 11 weeks pregnant, and from about 6 weeks I thought I was, so poas BFN, thought ok I'm not, next week, same thoughts again poas again and again BFN and every week, thought I was actually crazy, and eventually decided to go to our hospitals well woman clinic, the tested and it came up BFT as soon as the pee touched it... So definitely don't give up hope...

Star yeaaaa to being PUPO, FX    x x x

Tina11, a lot of us are getting night sweats I think it must be the progesterone .... I'm getting them too... And not sleeping great either waking up at crazy o'clock every morning... =| 

Sasha1973 you asked in another thread, I live in spain and getting treatment at FIV Marbella, I'm very happy with them, whatever my result   

Bridget73, I bled sporadically throughout my first trimester when I was pregnant with my son, but I would call my clinic, just to be safe, there might be something they could do.. definitely right to be optimistic still though..       

Perfectlyflawed how are you feeling today? 

Sorry if I have missed anyone out  hope your all managing to stay sane  

AFM - most importantly hubby is back tonight  can't wait... I had a few cramps last night, AF is due tomorrow, so we will see...don't feel like its coming though, but convinced that's only because of the progesterone.. I think personally that it is way to soon for symptoms, I've been trying hard to remember from first pregnancy but it was 19 years ago so struggling a bit hahah I'm sure it was about 6 weeks before I started to get symptoms .. Which I never understood as obviously HCG was in my system, but not showing on tests until 11 weeks... :/ anyways, yeah so I have no symptoms and still trying and praying so hard to be positive, but it is sooo hard too... So just have to keep         and DH being home will be another distraction  apologies in advance if I don't post for next few days  

Lots of sticky vibes, hugs and baby dust and BFP's for everyone x x x x x x


----------



## boris3428

Hi Tina - Nice to meet another Hammersmither!! Here is a link to the selenium I have been taking:

http://www.totallynourish.com/biocare-nutrisorb-selenium-15ml/en

I started taking it about 6 months ago, as I had my hair tested and I had low selenium (interestingly!) - it was recommended by my nutritionist.

Best of luck for your OTD. Fingers crossed for good news. Sounds like we are in a similar position, as I also had one day 5 blast transferred. A lot of people seem to have had 2 transferred, so I kinda wish I had been allowed to, but I guess I should see if this one works first! xx

Hi Chez - huge congrats on your BFP. You must be ecstatic! xx

Hey MummyB77 - nice to see you on here! That is crazy about your pregnancy with your son! You must have been wondering what the heck was going on! Enjoy your reunion with your hubby!  xx

/links


----------



## MadameCissy

Morning ladies,

So many positive stories on here in the last few days. Makes me feel good and gives me hope. Wishing you all loads of baby dust and loads of sticky's. 

AFM, I experienced a very sharp pain last night around 19.30 - I took a couple of residents to their special needs disco and throughout the whole thing it just kept happening. All day long I had this dull pressure feeling as well. Funny, the day before yesterday I could have sworn it was all over as I felt nothing at all. 

Today is 12dpo and I have 2 more days till OTD. To be honest, I still think its probably going to be a BFN. Last night my (.)(.) were really sore, but that's often an AF symptom but at the same time my DW pointed out that the acne on my back - which normally flares up three or four days before AF arrives- doesn't seem nearly as bad. This morning (.)(.) don't hurt at all but the pressure feeling down below is still there. I think I'm slowly going mental


----------



## michaelaeloise

Chez - do you have to go into clinic for blood test or just scan? x


----------



## Sasha1973

Morning ladies

Well only 1 more sleep until OTD yikes!! Currently 13dp2dt!! Getting nervous now, don't think I'll be getting much sleep tonight! I haven't tested at all yet so have no clue. Am I pregnant, who knows, I certainly don't feel pregnant, no implantation bleeding, no AF as yet (she was due yesterday) but then last time the progesterone held her off anyway. Trying to have some PMA today but that's easier said than done!

Chez - congratulations on your BFP!! Its nice to hear you had not symptoms or implantation bleeding and about your embie quality and still got a positive result, gives me hope     

MummyB77 - thank you for the info on clinics abroad, I think I'm definitely going to look into doing the next cycle abroad (shoulld I need one!), as it's costing us about £6,000 a cycle at our current clinic! The staff are very nice and make me feel very comfortable, I can't fault them for that, it's just the cost. Is this your first cycle?

Boris3428 - Hello, I recognise you from the other thread, hope your 2ww passes quickly, will you be testing early?

Bird37 - did you test this morning like you thought you might? We have the same OTD so fingers crossed we both get the result we want tomorrow.

  hello to all the new ladies joining us too and


----------



## Bird37

Morning all!

Well I did a hpt this morning. I am 13dp 2dp. I've had no symptoms to speak of really and don't feel pregnant at all. I did have some bleeding (scary red blood) around 8dpt. My otd is Monday but I tested this morning and had a very faint positive line. I daren't believe it yet! After 3.5 years if bfn's and heartbreak I daren't believe I could be pregnant.  I'll be testing again tomorrow to see if the line gets any darker  

X


----------



## Lex81

Wow Bird so pleased for you.  I hope your line gets darker!!  

Hope everyone else is ok?

AFM, nothing really much has changed.  AF as not arrived, i'm still just having a bit of dark brown blood, i no longer have AF type pains, so I'm not sure what is going on  

I still don't think my result is going to change so i guess i've kinda accepted that it hasn't worked this time.  I'm just grateful that i have another 2 goes on the NHS.  I'm just not looking forward to going through all the treatment again!  

Anyways, hope to see more BFP's shortly and hope everyone who has just started their 2WW is not going too crazy! x


----------



## Bird37

Thanks Lex!
Glad to hear that af hasn't arrived in full force. I was convinced I had come on when I started bleeding last week as it was proper red blood (not pink or brown like people say implantation bleeding should be like). Don't give up yet hun! You've got a few days on me!! It ain't over for u yet!     xxx


----------



## Aloe

hello everyone,
how are you all?
Feel a bit up and down and feel VERY sick of the thought of testing in 3 days....    
Had a few twinges very low down but nothing today so far....and am worried now.
Has anybody else xperienced some things one day but not another? (Idon't realy have any symptoms but clutching on to little things....)
Gosh, I'm soooo scared   
Sorry, I'm a bit emotional.....
XXX


----------



## Guest

Hi Ladies,

So everyone's going nuts lol nobody could blame us though

Bad news, i tested with a clear blue digital test today and it said Not pregnant  - i'm 16dp 5dt and OTD was set for tomoz, as St Marys make us test 2.3 weeks after ET, but can't see it changing. Glad i tested early as i'm all cried out and really didn't expect it to work, so i've been ok. Still have the samish symptoms that i've had throughout my 2 ww but i've come off medication, as of this morning AF can come and get me now as i'm ready for the *****!  

Bird37 - YOU'RE A ST MARYS SUCCESS!!! Congrats hun, take it easy and look after yourself

Chez111 - Congrats too the 1st BFP on here, i've let the hof down, but seriously hope everyone else gets their dream and get those BFP's

I can't keep up with all the updates, so welcome all the new ladies, FF really has been a help to me over the 4 years we've tried to concieve, unfortunately this attempt was our last.

I plan to go to the doctors next week to maybe investigate further, after finding out last year that i have a retro verted uterus (which can cause fertility issues) i'm going to see if i can have it corrected.
Want to give us the best chance of concieving naturally and if i go on to get pregnant naturally, i'll be back on this site to share my story (fingers crossed) maybe it'll give people some faith.

Sending sticky vibes and even more gluey fairy dust to all

AngeB xxx


----------



## Slips1010

Hello AngeB,

I am so sorry that you were not successful...big hugs to you.

I saw your comment on a retroverted uterus. I also have this and wanted to say that I have been informed on many occasions that at least 40% of woman are born with this. My GP, Gyno & Embryologist said that it is not a problem to conceive with a retroverted uterus. They said is just like some people are born with blonde hair some brown. I asked if it could cause problems carrying a baby and they said it would mean that first few scans would mean an internal one then as the baby grows the uterus gets pushed back into the normal position.

My Mum, best friend both have this and have successfully had children.

Please don't worry about this too much. The main thing to focus on is egg quality.....

I hope this helps put your mind at rest

Much love
Xx


----------



## Helend75

*AngeB* I'm sorry you haven't got your BFP, I hope you get somewhere with the chat to your GP 

*Aloe* no good comes of symptom spotting does it? Having scoured the forums (at length) there are as many people who have had symptoms as have not. I was saying to OH the other night that with all the marvellous medical and scientific developments there's still no way of avoiding the 2ww... I test a week tomorrow but will be back at work after the bank holiday so I'm hoping that with OH for company over the long weekend and being back at work that the distractions will do me good.

*Bird* fingers crossed that your positive can soon be confirmed 

Quick question, but I really could do with a bikini wax - anyone able to think of why I shouldn't?


----------



## Guest

Hi Potterlou,

You have put my mind at ease, i was told i had good quality eggs, this time the consultant was concerned that it hadn't grown since it had defrosted

I'm at a loss now on what to do, i just dont know why ICSI and FET through ICSI has failed, the only tests i had before being reffered was a scan and the dye being released into my uterus.

Any idea's on what my issue could be? DH las low sperm count

Or does anyone know what happens next?

Thanks

Ange xxx


----------



## Slips1010

Hi angeB,

I am glad that I have settled your mind a little.

This is the mystery if IVF, they just don't know why some implant and other don't. There is not much more we can do as woman..... If nature wants it to implant then it will. 

Don't punish yourself, or think it's you. How many people do you read about who had failed  cycles if IVF and then 'hey presto' they fall naturally!!!

I can't answer your question but I can say please don't give up!

The biggest thing in your favour is "good quality eggs", which is a massive bonus for anyone having IVF.

Much love xxx


----------



## Hopeful2278

Hello ladies, angeb so sorry it did not work out don't blame yourself honey, is there another doc / clinic you could talk to try and find out what is getting in the way, some ladies have immune issues I think it is which can cause them to reject an embryo I don't know if that's your case but I think they can be detected in blood tests


AFM ok so I know otd is tomorrow but I tested tonight and got a  
Yippee, will test again in morning but don't think it will change sooo relieved
Good luck everybody x


----------



## star17

AngeB - sorry to hear your news.  This process is so brutal.  They don't really know why some implant and some don't.  I have heard that thyroid levels might have an impact if out of wack - they can test using a blood test.  I hope you get your chance soon and please don't blame yourself at all. 

Hopeful2278 - congrats!  Take care of yourself over the next few weeks!

Good luck everyone else!!


----------



## Hannah10

Hi Ladies,

Can I join your thread  

This is my fourth cycle (1 IVF and 3 ICSI).  I had egg collection last Tuesday 23rd and we got 5 eggs (which for us is brilliant as I have low AMH and always respond poorly).  Of these 5 - 4 were mature and fertilsed.  I had 2 grade 2 - 7 cell embryos transferred last Friday  - so I guess I am 6dp3dt.  My OTD is 11th May.  Other 2 wee embryos were not suitable for freezing.

I have started to read through your threads and those with BFN just bring back memories of the pain of going on this journey. To those of you who have neg results my thoughs and prayers are with you. Those with BFP bring hope and joy to me as there is a chance it can work for me.

Ladies - in life there are 2 ways at looking at things - 

1.  Feeling hard done by - for me - I got melonoma cancer 2 years ago, I am trying for a child for 6 years with no luck and I lost my high grade roll in changes at work!!

2  Believing that your lucky - for me - I survived cancer, I am physically able to go through IVF and I am still being paid for the high grade but doing a lower grade role (hence having less stress in my life!!!

Just though I would share that with you all 

Looking forward to hearing your stories on this journey and hope that those remaining to test get BFP

Love Hannah


----------



## Bridget73

Hello ladies,

*Chez *- thanks for your positivity. I've heard of ladies bleeding throughout. I don't really know what kind of bleed it was. All a bit confused, really. How are you now, fully fledged pregnant lady?! x 

Thanks *Tina *and *Zest42day*.  How are you feeling? Tested yet? *Lisa*?

*MummyB *- thanks for your positives too. When I spoke to the clinic yesterday they said it could be usual, implantation or AF and didn't give any advice, other to wait til Fri to test. Not so much bleeding today, fingers crossed. Enjoy your evening / weekend with DH, yay he's back!!!! 

*Helen *- thanks for your support here and on the other thread. I've been thinking since Monday that I have lost one / both embies so this has been a gradual acceptance over the week. Tomorrow is D day and I'm geared up for that, with DH being home, so couldn't test early. Actually didn't want to. Strange, given when I pick up a new book, chances are I've turned to the end before I've got to chapter 3! No idea about bikini wax. I only get one/two max a year as it always feels like they're ripping off my skin! Did get my nails done this pm, so I have some pretty toenails to look at tomorrow when waiting for the test! Have you gone mad at home yet? I'm not missing school! Have decided, whatever the test result is tomorrow, I will try to go in next for my three days, doing just mornings.

So all in all, ready to accept a negative test tomorrow. Looking forward to drink again for a month or so while we find out how to go about using our frosties. I have now done my one and only bit of googling (the sites were all busy with you lot on them!) about implantation bleeding, none the wiser but think I had sufficient that it was AF yesterday.

Hello *Hannah*, *Star *and *Nicola*. Lovely to see *Bird *and *Boris *here too, as well as *Michaealeloise*.

*Aloe*, you're allowed - meant to be - emotional right now! xxx

*Ange*, sending you big hugs. xxxxxx My consultant told me I had a retroverted uterus. My nurse told me that's just the position it's in and doesn't affect anything. By the time I got to ET, it was in normal position (maybe my swollen grapefruit sized ovaries had pushed it back). Ditto to Potterlou, don't worry about it, but do ask, you never know what help they can give. And ditto about it sometimes just doesn't happen, I think&#8230;. xxxxx One of my friends had a negative IVF cycle but then fell pregnant naturally the next month (with just one f tube). Fingers crossed for you. xxxxx
  

Sending lots of positives and stickies to everyone. *Sasha*, our last night's sleep before we know&#8230;..      

xxx


----------



## michaelaeloise

Good evening everyone!

So sorry to hear sad news from a few, its such a cruel world, i wish i could change a few things! life can be unfair, i wish you all the luck in the future.

To the bfps congrats!! i bet you are all over the moon!!! and so you should be. 

Well its my last evening before OTD, i cannot wait to move on one way or another, its so tiring all this overthinking everything, i know theres quite a lot of us testing in the morning so i wish you all the luck in the world, i hope we can all start the weekend off on a high note, lots of love xxxx


----------



## Lynetted4

Hiya can I join this thread please. I had transfer this afternoon  test date is 17th may. 

This is my 4th fet & have used all our embryos now. They transferred 2 (8cell & a 10cell). 

Quite nervous this time. 

Hope everyone is well 

Lynette x


----------



## Katy137

hi Lynette!
welcome! ah this is your time now for a BFP im sure- sending lots of positive vibes your way. what have u been up to since the transfer?
xx


----------



## Dudders

Hey ladies,

Hope everyone is ok.  This 2ww is going sooo slowly.  I don't work at the moment anyway so being home is nothing new, but strangely time is almost going backwards!

I'm so pleased to see we have some bfps already and big   to the bfns.

I didn't realise until yesterday quite how scared I am of testing.  I am desperate for it to be next week and test day, and whilst I know not to have my hopes up as we weren't in the best of circumstances in the first place, I keep reading into every little niggle.  I just don't want to give myself too far to fall.

Fingers crossed for tomorrow's testers


----------



## Lynetted4

Hiya katy137 Thank you very much, it's greatly appreciated. We got home about 5. I've had dinner cooked for me & everything, he's being a wee sweetheart lol. 
I'm relaxing the rest of today & even thinking of having an early night as I was up at 5 worrying about transfer. 

How are you? I need to have a proper read of this thread so I know everyone's treatment stage, to irritating on the phone. I'll get laptop out tomorrow & have a read.

Hope you are well  xx


----------



## chez111

Hi everyone!

Michaela - Im just booked for a scan as far as I know there was no mention of blood test so I assume its just the scan.

Bird37 - Congratulations!! Hope the line is darker tomorrow!!  

Lex - stay positive still time before your OTD  

Aloe - Im not supprised your emotional its such a roller coaster ride!! Enough to send anyone   

AngeB - So sorry to hear your result   I hope the doctors can help when you go for your appointment. I dont know what happens now but Ive heard of people who have made a decission to stop IVF after many cycles and they fall naturaly - probably down to less stress and worry! So take some time out and spend some quality time with your DH without the pressure. I hope the future brings some good fortune your way. 

Helend75 - I dont see any reason why a bikini wax would be a problem - I use the removal cream and it hasnt done any harm!  

Hopeful2278 - Congratulations on your BFP!!!!  

Bridget - I still have my fingers crossed for you  .  I feel fine (dont think its sunk in yet) thankyou for asking  

Lynetted4 - Feet up now and relax!! Good luck!  

Lots of people testing tomorrow - good luck - I will be checking in the morning to see!! 

     to everyone

C Xx


----------



## Aloe

just wanted to wish all the testers for tomo GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## Bridget73

Thanks *Aloe*! 

So sorry, I missed you earlier *Michaelaeloise*. Fingers crossed for you too tomorrow.  

Hello *Chez*. 

Lots of luck to us all.

xxx


----------



## DanCookie

Hello. 
I hope that it is okay to join this thread. 
I am new here and this is my first ICSI... I am currently on the 2ww and going slowly insane. I am 8dpt5dt and really suffering with AF pains. I am   that the little embie hangs on but the pain feels quite bad. 
My test day is 07/05 and in some ways I don't want to know the result as I'm fearing the worst. 
Good luck to those testing tomorrow. 

Danielle x


----------



## stacey87

Hi ladies I've been naughty and tested today, 10 dp3dt and it was positive!! Did another test tonight with a different brand and that was positive too. I daren't get excited though as although my trigger was 15 days ago it still worries me that it's a false positive! And my clinic test really late, my OTD isn't til Tuesday!! Will prob drive myself insane testing every morning now just to double check the positive line is still there! Eeeeeek


----------



## chez111

Hi Dancookie hope the 2ww isnt driving you to  

Congratulations Stacey!!!! I kept my tests when I tested early so I could look at them later in the day just to be sure! 

C Xx


----------



## Nicola76

Congratulations to all of those ladies who have just tested positive and good luck to everyone testing tomorrow. 1 week to go for me!

Has anyone who has tested positive not experienced any symptoms during their two week wait ?

Lots of love ladies and sending you all positive vibes x


----------



## zest42day

hi ladies,

too many posts to remember everyone, but just wanted to say good luck to those that are testing tomorrow.  there are so many of you.   for you all.

Bridget, hi.  I haven't tested. too early yet.  if I test it will be Monday.  willing the days away.  I'm at work and always have something on in the evenings, and STILL the time is dragging.  I think once I am into next week it might not be too bad.

thinking of you all.


----------



## Bird37

Congratulations Stacey!! I tested this morning and had a faint positive line, so praying it'll be a bit darker tomorrow morning! 

Good luck to everyone testng tomorrow morning!!


----------



## stacey87

Thankyou Bird! It's hard to believe it just yet, will continue to pray yours gets darker but I'm sure it will!! Eeeeek hehe xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies,

Lovely to see the support going around this thread

AngeB so very sorry   

Lots of new ladies joining, welcome and good luck
List is updated now lol

Hopeful2278 fab news congrats

 tomorrow's OTD ladies, Sasha1973, Catcuddler, Hopeful Thinking, Michaeleloise and Bridget73

 all around

Donna


----------



## michaelaeloise

Well i couldn't sleep any later - to be honest im always up lately at daft o'clock needing the loo. I got a   !!! i cant believe how lucky i am!!! To be honest ive had lots of symptoms this time but i was kinda putting it down to the cyclogest!! So happy!!! Good luck everyone, looking forward to hearing your results


----------



## Helend75

Michaela Congrats!!! I'm not sleeping well either but at 7dp3dt its definitely too early... You must be delighted. What symptoms have you had out of interest?

Good luck to others testing today!!


----------



## michaelaeloise

Aww thank you, glad im not alone! its such a drag isnt it!!

Ive been going to the loo a lot more, had headaches, achy legs and increased hunger, i can imagine we are all different though so dont read too much into it, im sure you will get a positive result


----------



## MummyB77

Congratulations michaelalouuse, so happy for you  x x x

AngeB so sorry x x 

Good luck to everyone OTD today  x xx 

I've woken up this morning to the start of my AF :-( which is due today.. so poas and its BFN  at least my dh is here now... And looks like we have to start it all again as we didn't have any frosties  gutted doesnt even cover it :/ OTD is Tuesday still, so will confirm with blood test..


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

Just popped on as I leave to get in the school...... (We're spending a lot of time outdoors today so I'm glad its sunny)

Just wanted to say *GOODLUCK* to all the girls testing today

*Michaelaelouise* congrats!!!       I had a feeling you would be a positive. So pleased for you.

*Stacey* congrats on your positive HPT too! When is your OTD?

*MummyB77* are you sure its AF? When is your test date? In hoping it isn't

*Helen* how are you getting on?

To all you other ladies that I've missed, how are you all? Anyone going crazy with searches about what others experienced on their DPT?

AFM- I'm now 9DP2DT and still working to keep my mind off things. Works during the day but not so much at night. I can't say that I have any symptoms. I'm tired but then I'm working long hours, I'm going to the toilet a lot but I am drinking a lot too.....nothing major


----------



## Helend75

*MummyB* I'm sorry for your news. I hope there is some comfort to be had as you've found out while DH is at home 
Take it easy

*Peefectlyflawed* I feel much the same as you! I'm getting up for the loo twice a night & wake up with a mouth that feels like I've spent a fortnight in the desert with no water. No twinges, no cramps, a spotty face & I don't sleep well after my second trip to the loo (the birds may drive me mad before the 2ww!!!) - and though the boobs are still very sore, they're not as sore & last night was the first in a week where I decided though the support would have been nice, I wasn't going to wear a bra to bed!! Symptoms, side effects of the cyclogest, just because - who knows


----------



## MummyB77

Thanks Helen and perfectlyflawed, 

I'm 10dp3dt, my period was due tomorrow so day earlier that I thought :/   it's not but I know myself it is  going to call my clinic this morning see what the say.. x x x x


----------



## Bridget73

Congratulations *Michaelaeloise*!   

*MummyB *- so sorry for you. That's my story too, all that bleeding on Wednesday was AF. Negative test this morning. Big hugs.   

Fingers crossed for Sasha.   

xxx


----------



## chez111

Morning hope everyone is well

Congratulations michaelaeloise !!  

Bird I hope your line is darker this morning!  

MummyB77 - sorry to hear your af has arrived     it may not be 

Bridget -   so sorry it's a negative  

Good luck to everyone testing this morning.   

  to all hope you aren't going to   on the 2ww

C Xx


----------



## stacey87

Mummyb77 sorry to hear that   xx

Bridget sorry yours is negative   xx

Hope everyone else is ok 

Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sasha1973

Bridget - really very sorry to hear your result, I was keeping everything crossed for you   there are no words

Mummyb77 - sorry to hear about you result too  

Michaelaeloise - official congratulations  

AFM - OTD today, can't believe it, I have a   I am in total and utter shock!! Sooo happy, I thought it would never happen to me       it just goes to show that the embryo quality doesn't always have to be top notch to get your positive. More pessaries and steroids til 12 weeks now but I don't care I'd do anything they asked me to right now!!

Sending lots of baby dust to everyone else


----------



## Lex81

MASSIVE   to all those with a      

BIG   to those that have tested negative    

Sending lots of   to those in the dreaded


----------



## Nicola2012

AngeB /Bridget  so sorry to hear of your results i really do feel for you it's such an emotional roller coaster to begin with xxxxx  sending you all  lots big    


Mummyb77 fx it's not your af that as turned up I know it's hard but please try to stay positive  

Michealaeloise/ Sacha congrats on your BFP I'm soooo happy for you exciting times ahead        

Stacey congrats to you on your BFP to when is your OTD    

Bird really    that your line gets darker congrats honey I'm sure it will  

Afm well it's official I got my   this morning       called clinic my scan is now booked for the 22nd may I really can't believe it after all these yrs I never would of thought I would be able to say that I'm PG I'm soooooo over the moon when I spoke to DH and told him of our news bless him he started crying we are sooo delighted 

As for all of you other lovely ladies I will be     for you all hope the   doesn't drive you too  like it did with me xxxxxx good luck to everyone xxxx


----------



## Nicola76

So am still panicking as no symptoms and am on day 5 since transfer. Just looking for a bit of reassurance that not everyone has symptoms. Going crazy! 

Congratulations to everyone who got a positive result today and sorry for those who didn't, it's a real emotional journey  x


----------



## Aloe

Gosh, I'm in tears reading everybody's posts...
Michealaeloise,  Sacha,  Nicola2012, Tacey huge Congratulations, sooooo happy for you guys!!!   
AngeB ,Bridget I'm so sorry to hear     
Mummy b, will have everything crossed for you that it's not AF     what did the clinic say?
Hope everyone else I missed out is ok and sort of staying sane...
I'm 9dp5d and test in 2 days and am going crazy, just not sure how I feel....had some twinges but they have pretty much calmed down, so really don't know what to think anymore....can't sleep very well, but I'm not surprised with all that going round my head. All I know is, that I'm VBERY VERY scared and nervous!
Has anybody else's symptoms calmed down in 2ww
Good luck to all of us and I   for many more   's 
XXX


----------



## Guest

Hi Ladies,

First of all, CONGRATS to all the   and really mean it and for those left to test, i hope you get one too 

Thanks for all the positivity   and well wishes and advice, i've took it all on board and really appreciate your help and i have spoken to the hospital and the doctor/consultants will contact me to see if there's anything else i can do. The nurse on the phone did say if i wanted to investigate further i'd have to look at my trust for funding, but i could discuss when i attend the meeting.

Take care

AngeB xx


----------



## MummyB77

Thanks ladies for all the support  

Bleeding hasn't really progressed into AF yet, but I'm positive it's a BFN, cried most of the day..poor hubby   Clinic has said that not to get stressed  or give up and continue what I'm doing until OTD, and that bleeds are common.. But with no symptoms and a BFN hpt, and bleeding... It's hard to be anything else... She also said it was still way to early to POAS and I knew she had a disapproving look on her face at the other side of the phone :/ leave me alone I'm nearing the end of my 2ww I'm allowed to be crazy   

So happy for everyone that got a  BFP today, so many OTD today  

So sorry for everyone that didn't get it this time, I pray that it happens for you soon   xxx


----------



## chez111

Hi more congratulations to Nicola 2012 and Sasha!!  

Nicola your scan is the same day as me 

Michaelaeloise have you got a date for your scan yet?

AngeB have you got a date for your meeting? I hope you don't have to wait to long and fingers crossed your trust will fund further investigation. 

   to all


----------



## tina11

Hi lovely ladies

We decided to do the test tonight and got a BFN. OTD is tomorrow but we're not holding out as we're so close and kind of expected that if we were pregnant then it would have shown positive by now.

We're really sad 

Congratulations to all of those who got their BFP and sorry to those that didnt.

Tina xx


----------



## Caz242424

I'm new to this and don't know if this is how to post but please can I join.
I had IVF as an egg sharer at the lister. My EC was 22/4/13, I had a SBT 27/4/13 and test date is 6/4/13.
Thank u, hope I've put this in the right place, good luck to everyone.


----------



## Hannah10

Hi ladies, 

Mummyb77 - I'm so sorry to hear your news   take care of yourself over the next few days 

Tina11 - just saw your post -   to you pet also, it's such a heartbreaking journey

AngeB- sorry to hear your results   to you also. Good advice from the clinic for when your ready to move on I think 

Nicola 76 - I honestly think that every Woman is different - no symptoms for you could mean that everything is ok and things are all ok - try and believe that if you can (I know it's not easy).  I think we worry if we have symptoms and worry if we don't.  Sending you some  

Nicola 2012 - congratulations    great news enjoy every minute xx

Bridget - sorry to hear your result too pet   to you

Brid - hope your line got darker xx

Sorry if I left anyone out but I am following your stories

Afm - 7dp3dt feeling ok today cramps have totally gone now and praying they were implantation cramps.  I'm so finding the time so long and wishing that this time works for us.  

Anyone testing tomorrow ? 

Love Hannah xx


----------



## Hannah10

Hello Caz241283 -  welcome!! How many did you transfer back, hope your 2ww is not driving you   xx


----------



## MummyB77

Evening all, 

Thank you aloe, I'm feeling bit more positive this evening      

Hi Tina, like everyone has told me today, stay positive, it's not over yet, people have had bfn on the morning and beta is BFP...       FX for you hun x x x 

Hi caz... hope your feeling ok  x 

Thanks Hannah, I'm planning on lots of rest over the weekend and     FX for you xx

X x x x x x


----------



## MadameCissy

Evening ladies,

Congrats to everyone who got their  !!! I am so happy you finally got what you've been waiting for. Sending   to everyone who got a negative and keeping my fingers crossed for all who have yet to test. I've been watching the posts pour in through the day but for some reason my phone wouldn't let me actually add my reply.

AFM, I still have 2 days to go till OTD and since that weird pain feeling on Wednesday night I seriously don't know what's going on anymore. I keep getting twinges and actual pain and pressure at times in all the right areas. I don't remember ever having these before AF. Still not covered in spots as usual. A strong bout of nauseau this morning that wore off after an hour but crept back up later in the morning but not nearly as strong. Been very bloated, have had to unbutton jeans at various times. Still pessimistic it may have worked so we'll wait and see.

Baby dust and sticky's to all!


----------



## Bird37

Evening gals,

Just checking in and catching up with today's news.

Big congratulations to Sacha, Nicola 2012 & Stacey! 

   going out to Angeb, Mummyb77, Bridget & Tina11.  

Welcome Caz24134 - You have the same otd as me.

Afm - I tested again this morning and the line was a bit darker than yesterday, so its looking good! Still no real symptoms though. Just the odd twinge down below. 

Have a nice weekend everyone. X


----------



## michaelaeloise

Chez - yes im booked in for the 24th - it cant come quick enough!!! have you had to get some more cyclogest? im getting a prescription sent out so i can get my own as they are sooooo expensive with the clinic, just wondering if anyone knows the cheapest place to order them in please? ive only tried asda at the mo x


----------



## chez111

Morning michaelaeloise  I had to get more cyclgest to they sent me a pescription which I ordered at boots. For 5 boxes it was £68. So much cheaper than the clinic. I didn't try anywhere else as we don't have a super market chemist close by. I can't wait for my scan - I think it may feel more real when we can see something!  

Tina sorry to hear your news last night.  

Yey bird congratulations on the darker line  

   to everyone

Chez Xx


----------



## Dudders

Morning,

Good luck to today's testers  

Michaelaeloise - Asda should be the cheapest as they don't make a profit, if you're on the 400mg pessaries they were £10 something a box

Time is really dragging here - 9dp2dt so nearly there but blimey am I bored of this!


----------



## Dudders

Just to add it's worth checking with your GPs - some will give you prescriptions for your meds to maintain a pregnancy x


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

Hi ladies

So I'm now 10dp2dt.

I have a major dilemma. My OTD is Wednesday and I have to get to the hospital for the blood test at 8am buttttttt I don't get the results until I call in between 3-4pm. The issue is that I have to work and its a parents evening in the school so I can't pull a sicky. Imagine getting that BFN in the middle of seeing two parents. Its making me freak out. I'm so scared of seeing that BFN that I'm petrified of doing a HPT. One of the ladies on the cycle buddies thread said to test on Monday. That would be 14 days after egg collection and 12 days after 2 day transfer. 

Will it show up?
Should I be brave?
What HPT would be best?


----------



## Sasha1973

Perfectlyflawed - I agree it would be safe to test at 12dp2dt, in my experience of yesterday's tests (I did 3 different ones just to believe the result!) the most clearest and definite ones were the First Response and the CB Digital, there was no mistaking the result on those, the Boots cheapie that I did was pathetic, if I had've only done that one I wouldn't have know whether it was positive or negative without a microscope! So my advice would be pay extra and go for a better brand just to be totally sure of an accurate result. Wishing you all the luck in the world for a BFP


----------



## tina11

Hi ladies

I did another test this morning and it was still a bfn  , i am still  that somehow that becomes an bfp. We have 1 frostie which was of good quality so will try with that in a few months.

Is there any clinics in london that any of you ladies recommend? 

good luck to you all with your journey. we will eventually achieve our dream..........just have faith!!

Thank you to everyone for your support

congrats sasha and good luck to all who are testing in the next few days

xxx


----------



## Sasha1973

Thank you Tina11. So sorry to hear your result     I'm sorry I didn't have my treatment in London so can't give a good answer to that but I'm sure there's other ladies here who'll be able to help you out. Wishing you loads o luck in your journey


----------



## incywincy

Perfectlyflawed, first response early result are meant to be the best for early testers.  Don't get it mixed up with first response one step which is their standard one and isn't specifically for early testing.

And good luck if you decide to do it!


----------



## Caz242424

Hi everyone, thank you for such a warm welcome  
Bird27 exciting that we have the same otd, can't wait til Monday although cant have bloods done till tues as bank holiday ! 
Hannah 10 I had a single blast transfer as it was my first ivf and I wasn't allowed 2 put back.
I had two other blasts but they weren't good enough to freeze. 
Mummy B77 I'm getting nervous now 

Who would have thought time could move so so slowly ! 
Good luck to everyone


----------



## Aloe

Hello ladies,
Sorry to hear Tina   
Ladies, I'm testing tomo morning and am VERY scared.... can't believe it's actually happening now.... (hopefully have a little bit of sleep, but doubt it)
Really     for a BFP
Anybody else testing tomo?

Good luck to us all     
XXX


----------



## chez111

Hi perfectlyflawed I used a first response test on the Sunday morning and my OTD was Wednesday so that was 3 days early and I got a strong positive result so I would recommend trying one! Good luck


----------



## lisa19

Hi ladies not good news AF arrived on thur bleeding heavy since totaly heartbroken   out since then as this was our final go I cant seem to believe that after all the years of trying it hasnt worked for us.
I would really like to thank all the laddies on here as you have helped so much over the years with all your love and support I just wanted to say goodbye and goodluck to everyone I hope all your dreams come true.


----------



## DanCookie

Hi all! 
This forum and thread has given me such strength over the past couple of weeks although I only recently joined.
I have to say that I admire people's strength so much. 
I was very naughty this morning and despite being 3 days prior to OTD I did a hpt.
There was a line! Albeit faint. So I did another one and the same. 
I really can't believe that it was a BFP and feel absolutely numb. Will just keep testing to make sure. Don't think it's too early though as I am 15dpo and 10dpt5et. 
I wish everyone the best of luck for those testing tomorrow. 
Danielle x


----------



## MadameCissy

Congrats on all the BFP's!! Sending   to everyone who was faced with a negative this cycle. I'll keep   your wish will come true.

AFM, I tested this morning around 5 am with fmu and got another BFN. I went back to sleep and for the rest of the day my wife and I went out shopping and generally spending some quality time together, both reconciled with the fact that this had only been our first attempt and it wasn't meant to be. My OTD is tomorrow so I wasn't expectong it to change. However, my lunch didn't taste right. I had gone off my food. This afternoon around 5 pm, I suddenly felt the urge to take another test. I used one of the Boots digital ones but it malfuctioned so I took it apart out of curiousity. There was quite a distinct second line (eventhough the digital screen didn't work!) but I didn't believe it. After all, the damn thing played up. My wife made me take a ClearBlue digital just a few minutes later and we sat on the side of the bath together waiting, expecting nothing but after 3 minutes it stopped flashing and.... it said PREGNANT 1-2! OMG it's a  ! We can't quite believe it yet but digital tests don't lie..

For everyone in their 2ww, don't give up hope! I had and I got a surprise today. Keeping my fingers crossed for everyone!


----------



## Dee55

Hello strong ladies,

I'm new to this. It's my first ivf cycle. This tww is driving me   
I've been a silent follower for a few days now and just wanted to thank you all for keeping me sane so far.

Congratulations on all the BFP and good luck to those BFN with whatever you decide to do. Praying everyone gets their miracle soon   

Just a few quick strange  questions please.....does anyone smell medication in their urine I'm on progesterone injections and swear I can smell it when I go to the toilet. 
Also I'm peeing often but little quantities is that normal?

Baby dust to us all 
Dee xxx


----------



## Dee55

CONGRATULATIONS MadameCissy I'm so happy for you


----------



## zest42day

hi ladies, attempting my first proper personals, so hope I don't miss anyone! so here goes...

*dee* hi, sorry I can't help with your question as I don't recall that happening with me, but good luck for your 1st IVF cycle, hope its the one.

*madame sissy* what an amazing way to find out. so happy for you. congratulations.

*dancookie* congratulations for your faint line. hope it gets darker each day! when you say 15 days past ovulation, is that the same as the day of EC?

*lisa19* so sorry to hear of your news. is there definitely no chance? I'm sorry sorry, especially as you say this is your last go. I hope one day, somehow, your dreams come true.

*chez* hope you are enjoying your news. I have a first response hpt, but it says it is accurate from the first day of missed period. is that the same as the one you used? it's the cheap one from pound shop! although I might consider getting an early response one.

oh *incy windy* umm sorry, i mean *incy wincy!*you might have answered my question, so I probably got the wrong one!

*aloe* how exciting. the day has finally come! wishing you all the best and look forward to your good news. fingers crossed and lots of  .

*caz* not long to go. good luck for your test!

*tina* sorry your result is still a bfn.  to you.

*perfectlyflawed* thankyou for your message and best wishes. I'm keeping an eye out for the answers to your question in case I test early. wishing you lots of luck whenever you decide to test.  it's all good news.

*dudders* I'm 9dp3dt so pretty similar.i know the feeling bo-rrring. but I must say, I feel a little happier today knowing that although my otd isn't til Friday 10th, I have the possibility of testing on Monday, so whether I do or not, it makes the wait easier cos I know I can test if I want.

*birds37* congratulations, good to hear that your line is getting harder. all the best.

*mummyb77* so sorry to hear of your news . hope you are feeling e positive today?

*hannah* hoping your cramps were implantation and  for a good result. the wait is tedious I know. but I guess we are lucky to be enduring this stage!

*angeb* so so sorry about your news . glad to see you are feeling more positive.

*Nicola76* my otd is also 10th may and like you I have had absolutely no symptoms, apart from post transfer cramps. it's hard isn't it? you want to feel something. buti hveheard that there are many ladies who dont have symptoms that progress into bfp, so you never know! when are you going to test?

*nicola2012* aww, congratulations! you must be over the moon. hope you and dh can be together soon to celebrate.

*lex* sorry to hear of your bleeding. good luck for your otd on Wednesday.

*stacey87* good luck for testing on Tuesday.

*bridget* so sorry for your sad news . hope you are coping well.

*hannah*otd tomorrow! good luck.

*michaelalouise* congratulations on your BFP! enjoy!

*sahsha* congratulations on your BFP. that's great news. hope it is going well.

*donna,Marie* hi, and thanks for all the support and updating. hope you are well.

*stacey87* congratulations! wishing you all the best for your otd on Tuesday. I'm sure it will only confirm your good news.

*lynette* all the best for this dreaded 2ww.

*hannah10*all the best for your otd. I read your profile. so sorry to hear you have had failed fertilisation in the past. that happened to me before so I know how gutting it is. which makes it all the more exciting when our little engines do fertilise, so  yours makes it all the way!liking your philosophy of life. nice.

*hopeful2278* my fellow chick, congratulations again!

*potterlou*, hope your one fertilised egg is your golden one and makes it all the way. all the best.

*helen75* sorry can't really help you with your question, but wishing you a BFP and a bikin wax before that!

*boris* good luck for your otd on the 9th. interesting what you said about lack of selenium in your hair.

*star17* hope your above average embie makes it all the way. good luck!

*bridget*, so sorry to hear of your news. . hope you are feeling ok.

*hopeful thinking*, follower clicker, congratulations again.

*mags, Helen, season aswell Nicola as I ve mentioned*, a special shout out to all of you as you have the same test date as me, on Friday 10th. How are you guys feeling? anyone going to test early?

*beany* hope you positive wasn't a false one, all the best.

*shello* hope you are doing well in the 2ww. hope the cramps and twinges are all good signs. good luck with your otd.

*poppet* hope your earlier bfn has turned into a positive. good luck.

*becky* hope all your symptoms are bfn related. good luck!

*jasgoh* hope your line got darker and you get a BFP! thanks for posting. now a few people have confirmed that is a ain't line, so now I know what a faint line looks like.

*maristeve* it's great you are getting inspiration from everyone, hope you are well and good luck.

*imclucky* wishing you all the best. lots of  especially as you say it's your last go.

*missy* good luck for your otd. hopei haven't missed anything and all is good to go for tomorrow's testing.

*discodiva* good luck for your otd tomorrow. exciting.

*catcuddler* hope you had good news?

*jjg * same for you, hope you had good news today?

* purplekitty,* all the best for Monday.

Ladies, did I miss anyone? can you tell the 2ww is getting to me? sorry of I got any dates mixed up. I've been thinking its the 5th today.

*afm* 9dp3dt and finally starting to see light at the end of the tunnel. considering testing early, maybe monday or tuesday, to give time to get used to a negative or get excited about a faint positive! does anyone know, is the hpt still based on when you would normally get your period or do things change cos of the treatment?

lots of  and  for all.


----------



## tina11

hi ladies

thank you all for all the kind words, it realy does nean so much.

good luck to everyone that is testing tomorrow,    you all get you BFPs

madumecissy- your story is just so sweet. congrats on you bfp       
my husband and i had an identical day to you and your wife apart from we didn't retest and we haven't got a bfp. i wish that maybe this would happen to us, however i am bleeding a tiny bit and feel that AF is on its way :0(  good luck with it all hun.

Lisa- i am so sorry, i hope you are ok. big   to you hun.   that it still turns out as a bfp for you. xxx


----------



## macamoo

Hi there ladies, 

Please can I be added to this thread? I had ET of one little frostie yesterday, feel very low today and can't imagine how I am going to make it till 20th may for my OTD!!! I'm already going crazy    

This forum is fab at keeping us sane through this roller coaster that is fertility treatment! Big congratulations to all those BFPs & lots of love to those who who didn't   it's an awful time but somehow we make it through and start again   I hope & pray that we all get our BFPs one day  

Sending every one hope    ❤

Also Just wondering has anyone heard of having a glass of pineapple juice & few Brazil nuts a day to help?? Any other dietary advice?? I wanna give this frostie the best chance I can  

Lotsa love xxx


----------



## Nicola76

Hope everyone is ok this evening and still staying positive! I am still struggling as no real symptoms :0(

Dee55 - I am  hoping to not test until Friday but am so desperate to! Think it's still to early for me though.

macamoo - I bought some pineapple juice but never drunk it as heard mixed reviews.

Sending everyone lots of positive energy and wish everyone good luck for testing tomorrow.

Nicola x


----------



## zest42day

*macamo, * welcome. I have been having Brazil nuts and pineapple juice. I hear it is for the selenium. the issue. the pineapple juice has to be from concentrate and also there is some controversy about having fresh pineapple, so I have stayed away from that.

good luck!

can anyone help me? if my Af is longer than most ladies 33-35 days, does the early testing rule of 14dp EC still apply to me, or will my test result arrive later than most? I'm really eager to test early, but don't want a false result. my EC was on mon 22nd, ET, thurs 25th, otd Friday 10th. such a long wait!

does anyone else to through all the different scenarios? if its negative, who will we tell? will we give it a day or two so I am all cried out before telling anyone? if its positive, how long will we wait to tell people? so many thins going through my head! sorry for rambling.


----------



## Slips1010

Hi ladies I really need some advice.

So tonight out of no where I started bleeding, red blood, with AF pains and I know that this is my period. I am only 9dp2dt and due to test on the 9th May another 5 days away!!

I am going to see how the flow is by the morning but I am 99% this is my period - I know my body. Although we are devestated. I never expected it to arrive so early ithas shocked us completely tonight!

I am taking crinone and I need to know do I continue to take this until OTD in 5 days on top of having a period or do I stop......hospital said I must still test even if I bleed!!!

Help


----------



## Hannah10

Potterlou - I would keep taking it pet. I know your certain its your period but I have heard lots of stories of this happening to women and it can still turn bfp. Do you have an out of hours emergency number for clinic - could you call them now to put your mind at ease xxx


----------



## Slips1010

Thank you for replying so late!

My pains are getting worse and worse and I just know it is my period.

I will have a look for a number now!

I am reading all this stuff about the crinone and that it should hold my AF away.... And if it comes early I may not have been on a high enough dose...

So so so gutted

Thank you again x


----------



## michaelaeloise

Morning everyone

Just thought i would pop a quick message on this forum to say how sorry i am for the bfns, its such a cruel world and i wish you all the luck in the world for the future.   

To everyone wih BFPs congratulations, i hope you have a safe pregnancy


----------



## Dudders

Hi ladies,

Up at 6am again  

I tried not to have any tests in the house but had a CB digi left and boy does it keep calling me!

Zest42day - don't worry about your old cycle too much hun as it doesn't really have any relevance.  My clinic always have otd as 14dp regardless, so testing Monday should be pretty accurate.

Potterlou - hope the bleeding has eased off hun  . My clinic say you must keep taking all your meds until otd even if you bleed - the nurse gave me a big speech about it at et saying lots of women bleed, it doesn't mean it's over etc, keep taking your meds.

Fingers crossed for everyone xx


----------



## chez111

Morning - congratulations to dan cookie and madam cissy!!!  

Big   to everyone with BFN  

Zest I wouldn't worry about your normal cycle length as the hpt picks up the levels in your blood once the embie implants. 

Potterlou   that this is not you af. I hope you can speak to someone at your clinic today to see what you should do. 

Good luck to ladies testing today!!

     to all


----------



## MummyB77

Morning potterlou, 

I'm 12dp3dt, my period was due on Saturday, and I started bleeding on Friday, it hasn't been that heavy, but I'm still bleeding now, I've kept taking my progesterone tablets, and I'm going to the clinic tomorrow instead of Tuesday to see if they will test me early.. Put me out of my misery... I've cried all weekend and accepted that we will have to do another fresh icsi cycle, as we have no frosties  so devastating.. I've taken hpt today and they were negative again, so I'd say that would be an accurate result... 

Hang in there I know how devistating seeing blood is, and remember it can't mean the same for everyone  definitely keep taking your meds and rest... Hope your ok lots of hugs for you    and remember and keep    I will  lots for you x x x x x x


----------



## DanCookie

Morning. 
I am so sorry Potterlou- just hang in there as the others have said. 
Someone hit the nail on the head- it's a cruel world. 

I am very confused this morning. Had two faint positive tests yesterday- but were clear enough to read. This morning, it appears negative. I feel sick at the thought that I raised my hopes yesterday and now I feel like I've really let my DH down. Still no bleeding and 11dpt5dt. Can anyone help my confusion? 
Thanks 
Danielle x


----------



## Missy122

BFN for me this morning   ahh well hopefully next round will be our time xx


----------



## Aloe

Good morning,
Potterlou-I really hope your bleeding eases off (my clinic said too to keep taking meds even if you bleed) Also, my Mum bled throught her whole pregnancy, so had to lie down a lot but it was all fine in the end, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you   
I've been up since 3.20am and finally at 5.45 woke up DH and we tested and I've got a     
I am so so soooooo happy and it hasn't quite sunk in yet....(I've done 4 tests from expensive to 99p stores and they all worked the same) It took forever till the second line came and it was really faint in the beginning...but got darker throughout morning, YIPEEEH. 
Thank you all soooo much for your support, couldn't have done the 2ww without you all,
Wishing everybody all the very best of luck 
XXX


----------



## Bridget73

*Potterlou* - so, so sorry. Exactly what happened to me a few days back. I contacted my clinic and they said it could be normal spotting, implantation bleeding or turn into AF. I was two / three days before OTD so told to carry on as usual - with crinone etc - just in the hope that it wasn't worse case scenario. On Wed I had such a huge and hideous amount of blood it was quite scary and upsetting. So knew by Fri OTD that it was over. But, you never know, it might be some weird bleeding - there are ladies who bleed throughout pregnancy - so keep using the crinone etc. Contact your clinic if you can, they'll give the best advice.

Thinking of you hun.   
xxx


----------



## Dee55

Aloe

Potterlou     for you x

Zest.. My Ec and Et were on the same day as you but my clinic gave me the date of 08th May to test, so I think you'll be ok to test on Wednesday. Fingers x for you. Please stay positive    

Ladies can someone please explain to me when you get your BFP how do they calculate your due date? How many weeks you are etc

Thank you and baby dust to us all xxx


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

*Donna I forgot to tell you I had ICSI, EC 22/4 and ET 24/4 and OTD is 8/5*

I hate seeing BFNs on here  I know the feeling of devistation and loss that comes with it. I literally got rock bottom last time. I'm thinking of everyone that's had BFN  and the ladies that are bleeding, I hope it doesn't end up as AF   

To those lucky ladies that have a BFP         

AFM- I'm now 11dp2dt and scared! I really want to test tomorrow but I'm so frightened of that BFN. I'm really not prepared for it. I know it makes more sense to take the test tomorrow or Tuesday instead of waiting for the BETA results during parents evening on Wednesdays, but I know I will be devastated if its negative. The phone call to the hubby will be the worst part. He's been working long hours the past 2 weeks (probably distracting himself) and I have felt really alone this time. I've spoken to him about it last night and he said that the whole IVF/ICSI process feels different for a man as he feels like he has no part in it. He said even the sample is weird as they go by our names instead of the actual male and he has felt really helpless when I've had to do all the injections and all the scans. I never really thought about things from his point of view but I can't help but feel a little angry at the lack of interest this cycle. He said there isn't anything to speak about during the 2 week wait as even symptoms may be nothing and he learnt from the last failed cycle so knows to expect nothing and hope for everything *shrugs*

He's leaving it up to me to test when I'm ready but he isn't home Monday or Tuesday morning and leave for work at 7am the latest so it means a super early test if I want him there for support.

Do you think he's scared? Its really not like him to be so distant & detached? I think he's a scared as I am. The last failed cycle, he was unable to support me because he was crying himself which shocked me. He said that he had done as I done and jut expected it to work as they said the one embryo was great. I know they said our 2 little embies that was transferred were top grade and better than the last cycle but we can't believe in that as this whole cycle was crazy at my clinic....to the point where we were given the wrong fertilisation results.

I'm spilling my thoughts to you ladies. I know its a long post but I've kept this cycle secret to protect myself from the questions around OTD so you ladies are literally my only support or advisers lol

Hope everyone is well


----------



## BECKY7

Perfectly flaw  it is all normal for a man as my partner said rit from the begin  it not gonna work or even DDFET  and I was shock and start to feel nagative and hate him for saying it and he said he is fed up of being postives then I get BFN cos in the past I did get some sore bb  etc and still BFN so he decided to change his tactic from being nagative so he is prepare for nagative in a nice way  so men react differently to women  as for example he was gonna leave me 2 night ago  saying he is fed up  which shock and scared me and I am so angry cos he know I was 9dp 3dt that I don't need stress and he yesterday has ask me to meet him at tesco cos he bugger off that night and I could see that he was scared for the test result on Wednesday  So yes I think we all forget how our men feel rather then our feeling  So try to ingory him as he doesn't mean it as I have been there with him in my last 5 ICSI and this time is my very last OE before I move to DDFET  so he bound to be scared for me.

Becky xx


----------



## Slips1010

Congrats to the positives this morning - wonderful news.

To the ladies who gave me some advice, thank you for taking the time to reply. I was up until 4am in the end with immense period pains (I do get them bad due to endometriosis, I finally drifted off for a few hours and awake again at 6am. The flow is the same this morning, I am 100% it is my AF... It is no different. Only thing that is slightly different is colour, instead if deep/dark red it is a bright red, I guess this is the crinone that does that.

I will continue meds until Thursdy to OTD, but feel silly in doing so as I know it is over.

I will give myself a few days to absorb what has happened then we will brush ourselves down and pick ourselves up and go the our last NHS cycle. Due to our pct we have to wait 6 months before starting again which is horrible.

To the ladies with negatives this morning I send you a big kiss and I prey for us all next time.

Much love x


----------



## Helend75

*Perfectlyflawed* I sympathise entirely with your predicament. I really want an answer but am also very fearful of what that answerable be... Is there no way you can get out of parents evening? I'm at the clinic at 8.20 on Friday morning but am going to call work sick. I don't want to say I've an appointment but will be back for 10, when there's a chance I might be drowning in my own tears... My OH is not very communicative & won't indulge (or indulge me) in chat about the 2 embies we had put back. I know he's reassured me that if it doesn't work we will give it a second go & I think he's worried about how I'll take any bad news we receive and hasn't invested emotionally in the process.

To others (& there have been a few!), congrats on the BFPs & I'm sad & sorry for those with a BFN. We all know it can go either way, but all have our hopes high x

AFM I am reluctantly resisting the urge to test!!! Tuesday will be 2 weeks since EC but my OTD is Friday 10th, I'm currently 9dp3dt.

I had my first meltdown earlier, I've done so well until today. Yesterday I felt super-positive (too positive it may be argued...). The definite thirst & hunger upon waking up was a 100% indicator of a BFP, or so I thought. I spent yesterday afternoon on my own in town in my own little bubble. This morning I've just sobered up & thought PMA is one thing, but I've got to be better prepared for a no. So we had some water leaking from eyes at lunch time... I want it to work, I'm 38, I've said if it doesn't then I'm resigning (albeit I hate my employers, I do like my colleagues & have been there 11yrs, so that's a scary prospect too...) so as to have less stress in my life (though is this a bit rash? we are having to self fund all our treatment & there will be a knock on effect on my pension - I teach & would go do supply), this is a third consecutive weekend where I've not seen my friends and having not been in work, I'm not seeing anyone midweek either & much as I love OH I m going a bit stir crazy!!!

I'm feeling emotional & weepy for the first time today, but am certainly feeling sorry for myself...

Just needed to get that off my chest & I apologise to those who have received a BFN or suspect they have AF as you are clearly having a harder time than me this weekend


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

Awwwww *helen* it seems that you are at the stage that I've managed to reach....where you have to hear yourself up for negative just in case. I think that no matter how much we try and expect nothing, we can't help but expect a positive or at very least, hope for one. Otherwise, we wouldn't be putting ourselves through this would we? I am literally petrified of peeing on a stick LOL I want that BFP so badly that I'm scared of having to out the fake smile on if it is negative. I don't think anyone understands what we are going through unless they go through it themselves. My friend tried for 13 months before she fell pregnant and compares her situation to mine but I just can't relate to her with this. I mean, I've been trying every month since 2010- natural, clomid, diets, getting the hubby's diabetes perfected and his ejaculation problems corrected and then a failed ivf cycle and now this. Only we know the whole run up to beginning stims and that excitement and then the injections, scans and blood tests which affect our day-to/day routine (especially if we are hiding it). Then we go through EC and the whole "how many eggs did we get" and the morning call the day after to find out how many fertilised which speeds our heart up. After that we have the ET and a whole 2 weeks of driving ourselves mad and actually thinking we are pregnant in hope that the stress doesn't affect implantation.

We are superwomen to some extent and we deserve a good outcome.

My hubby is hard work. He's very affectionate and very loving usually but he's been working very long hours these past 2 weeks and I feel like its to avoid the whole 2ww. Its just made me feel really alone in the whole thing. I had words and he said that he's learned not to expect too much after last time and that we can look into any 'symptom' because it might not be anything. He also opened my eyes to the whole process through a man's eyes.

I also done the lonely walk around the shopping city and was silly enough to venture into mamas and papas. It just drums home how badly I want this.
I can't skip parents evening. The parents are already a bit miffed at us having to temporary pitch up within another newly built school whilst the school is repaired after the flood. They seem to think the kids are suffering, but in all honesty, the new school is actually a lot better than ours lol its probably because the parents aren't allowed to the school we are temporarily sharing due to safeguarding issues but I want them to see that we are on too of it all even with the hectic atmosphere. Well, the head teacher wants us to keep a united front and show the children are progressing and adapting to the change.

I've actually went for a 3 mile walk (1.5 mile there and same back) just to clear my head and grab some pregnancy tests lol I popped into SuperDrugs to get their early pregnancy test as my friend called their helpline a few months back and they said they pick up 10mUI. I also got the clearblue conception indicator tests and a cheapy from the pound shop. I'm hoping the hubby gets the first response test too. I'm aiming on building my courage and weeing in a pot that I can stick all four into and pray for a positive.


----------



## Helend75

*Perfectlyflawed* your trip to M&P yesterday doesn't sound dissimilar to my shopping trip. My scenario was the imaginary wedding I'm invited to and what would he/she wear? I was torn between a dress in John Lewis & one in M&S but suitable boys clothes were hard to find. Today came the reality check - no imaginary wedding & even if there was, and even if treatment is successful, buying baby clothes is far off!!!

Aaaaagh!!! As for your friend, its nice that people try to emphasise, but the difference between trying & knowing that there's an embryo that should hopefully be implanting is huge!!


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

It's so true! For me, its my baby being placed in its home for the next 8-9mths. It feels like a miscarriage. I've been through miscarriages and it although its distressing because everyone knew I was pregnant, my feelings are actually the same as I felt with the last failed ICSI. I lost my baby that was growing inside me.

How are you feeling now?

Its all 'ups and downs' isn't it?

You have until Friday until OTD so it must feel like its beginning to drag for you. What day post transfer will you be on Friday?


----------



## michaelaeloise

Perfectlyflawed and Heland75 - i can soooo relate to everything you are talking about. It is so hard to relate to anyone who has not been through infertility treatment now matter how understanding they are. I managed to lose my 2 closet friends at the time of my first cycle (im so surprised it worked after all the stress they caused to be honest!) One believed i was making a big deal out of nothing, she was really horrible to me as she was sick of hearing me moan etc, and the other didnt like it because she didnt get pregnant before me, she came off the pill a couple of months before i got my bfp.... she felt i should have been more understanding with her problem of not falling straight away and believed i was too wrapped up in my own world. It took my nearly 3 years from starting my first ivf cycle to get my bfp (i had a lot of problems with smear test results) and what she forgets is the years before that where i knew i couldnt conceive naturally, and always wondering what if a miracle happened and i was pregnant, crazy i know but a late period always got me overthinking.

Anyway sorry for ranting and making it a ME post - you both have a lot going on and i know how hard that 2ww is! I am very lucky for it to have worked first time both times so i shouldnt moan at all, its just a shame that things like this have to happen. This time we kept it quiet lol. Good luck ladies, i hope you are resting up xxx


----------



## Helend75

Thanks Michaela.
Perfectlyflawed, Friday I will be 14dp3dt!! On the plus side it is a Friday so I've the weekend to digest the news, whatever that may be. I say I have the weekend, having had nothing in the calendar for much of the duration of the treatment, Friday night I'm
Supposed to be going with 2 friends to see Eddie Izzard, Saturday afternoon I've theatre tickets to see Mousetrap with 3 friends, Sunday night OH & I have tickets to see Sean Locke!!

Unusually, especially I suppose when you look at my age, none of my friends have children. I'm
The oldest by maybe 2 years, but nonetheless... One told me she & her boyfriend may start trying after the summer holidays. My friends have been great, but I think everyone thinks its all a forgone conclusion that it will be successful - not that the odds are that actually it won't!!


----------



## Aloe

Just wanted to wish good luck to all those ladies testing tomo     
XXX


----------



## Caz242424

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow ESP Bird27  

So sad and sorry to hear bfns though  
Thinking of all of you


----------



## chez111

Hi Ladies

Congratulations to Aloe!!!  

Big   to the BFN's today I wish you all the best of luck with your journey which ever direction you choose to go from here.

Just wanted to wish everyone good luck who are testing tomorrow   for more BFP's !!

I hope everyone is ok and not going to   on the 2ww     to all 

Chez Xx


----------



## Nicola76

Evening ladies,

Congratulations to those of you who got you positive result today and for those of you who didn't, your in my thoughts.

This weekend seems to be dragging and am on countdown until I can test! Now 6dpt and am still not experiencing any symptoms except the odd cramp here and there.

Lots of love

Nicola x


----------



## zest42day

*potterlou*, I know it must be so hard with the bleeding, but I hope everything goes ok and somehow you get your miracle.

*dudders*, thanks for the advice regarding old cycle. hope you are ok in this wait. not long to go now.

*chez* thanks for advice, it's good to know regarding my cycle length.

*mummyb77*sorry that your hot still showed negative today 

*dan* I pray that it wasn't a chemical for. you. is it possible that you used hot tests with different sensitivity so that one picked the hcg up and the other didn't? I hope you get a positive again soon.

*missy* so sorry . hope you are ok.

*aloe* yay! . congratulations! that's great news.

*dee* thanks. I'm not sure how they work it out, but have you seen this link, tells you how many weeks you are based on your EC date :
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/index.php?ac=ivf . it seems that if our otd is exactly 2weeks after EC, then we would be exactly four weeks pregnant, so early days.

*perfectly flawed* it's a difficult decision to make, no wonder you are so nervous about it. wishing you all the best whatever you decide. it seems like your dh is just trying hard not to become emotionally attached to the process to protect himself. it's hard for them too. hope you get through it. and I totally agree with how no-one else would understand. I share my experiences with some family and they are really very supportive, but no1 knows the excitement of EC day, number of eggs, fertilisation call etc.

*helen* it's hard not to build ourselves up isn't it. I've been the opposite. all this time I've been telling myself its jot going to work, trying not to get my hopes up, but the further we get in the process and the closer the otd is, it's hard not to feel optimistic.

*micahelaloise* I agree, it's hard for people to understand. glad to see your treatment worked first time on both attempts.

*nicola* the waiting is so hard isn't it. but after you are past th.e half way mark, might make it a it easier. I've not had any symptoms until today 10dp3dt, so hang in there.

*purplekitty, caz and bird37* good luck for your otd tomorrow.  it's good news for you all

To everyone else, good luck and all the best,

*afm* 10dp3dt, finally getting excited that the dateis close. started bleeding bright red blood today which stopped straightaway and some white discharge after. I've since got a tiny amount of spotting. confused as it is a bit late for implantation??

I'm hoping its a positive sign. because of this, we have decided to definitely test tomorrow. I'm just thinking that it may just turn into a full Af and I will never know if it was a chemical pregnancy and i think it is good for us to know for future treatment whether implantation occurred or not. I'm feeling strangely positive. I just  we get an accurate positive result tomorrow. scary thought when you are in limbo not knowing if it is accurate, but we are going to give it a shot.

Zest


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello ladies

Welcome to the ladies who have joined over the weekend

 to the ladies who have had bfn 

Aloe, MadameCissy and Nicola2012 congrats on your bfp


PurpleKitty, bird37 and Caz241283  for OTD 

 all around

Donna


----------



## buffmeister

I was recommended this site by a friend and have been silently reading everyones comments over the past few weeks, I am currently on my 2ww but have just woke with some blood didn't have any cramps and at the minute blood is really light my EC was on Monday 22nd and had 3day ET on Thursday 25th and my OTD was 09-05 this Thursday. My hubby is still in bed I just don't know what to do this is my 2nd IVF I have had 4 IUIs and had been really positive that this was our time am so gutted to say the least was going to do a pregnancy test just to give me closure as I have been reading other posts and some people have bleeding but still get positives. I just feel totally numb I really really thought this time it would work, my husband and I have been together 14years and like everyone this is all we want 

please can someone give me some advice do I test is the bleeding my AF(BTW really stupid question but what is AF) do I continue with the crinone progesterone until my OTD?

so scared...........


----------



## Missy122

After yesterday's negative I have a      today


----------



## buffmeister

buffmeister said:


> I was recommended this site by a friend and have been silently reading everyones comments over the past few weeks, I am currently on my 2ww but have just woke with some blood didn't have any cramps and at the minute blood is really light my EC was on Monday 22nd and had 3day ET on Thursday 25th and my OTD was 09-05 this Thursday. My hubby is still in bed I just don't know what to do this is my 2nd IVF I have had 4 IUIs and had been really positive that this was our time am so gutted to say the least was going to do a pregnancy test just to give me closure as I have been reading other posts and some people have bleeding but still get positives. I just feel totally numb I really really thought this time it would work, my husband and I have been together 14years and like everyone this is all we want
> 
> please can someone give me some advice do I test is the bleeding my AF(BTW really stupid question but what is AF) do I continue with the crinone progesterone until my OTD?
> 
> so scared...........


just took a test BFN


----------



## Missy122

Buffmeister, af is Aunt Flow just another name for your period. It is possible that your having an implantation bleed and as you can see, yesterday was my OTD but it was negative, today it's positive so you have a few days to go yet, carry on with your crib one and maybe give your clinic a ring.

Hope it's good news for you


----------



## Missy122

Silly autocorrect.. I meant crinone not 'crib one'


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

Just done the HPT- SuperDrugs, clearblue and a cheapy.
All three said BFN

I'm devastated.

I have two days until OTD and not even a faint line so I know it hasn't worked. I just don't get it. 2 'top grade, absolutely perfect' embies put in and yet again....negative. Last time they said we had one perfect embryo which failed and they blamed that on the twitching sperm and said it probably affected growth but the hubby sperm has been normal for the last 2 samples so surely its not that.

If every time my eggs are great and the embies are too grade and perfect, why aren't they sticking. I took metformin for my PCOS, the cyclogest I took every 12 hours on the dot, I've eaten healthily every 2-4 hours and had loads of protein and selenium so why wouldn't one of them 2 embies want to stick.

I'm mortified. What makes it worse, I had dreams where I got the BFP so I was hoping it was a sign. 
The superdrug test is 10mIU so it would definitely show up now wouldn't it....14 days after ovulation and 12 days after transfer.

I feel like crying. Wish the hubby could offer me some comfort


----------



## celticgirl

Hi Donna,
Please would you add me to the list?  I had IVF with ET on the 04/05/13 and OTD is 15/05/13.  


Thank you!


----------



## Helend75

Perfectlyflawed I know you'll be convinced that this is a definitive BFN, as I would too, but you are two days early and on the same page we have Missy & her experience. Please hang in there until OTD X


----------



## Caz242424

Perfectly flawed I'm so sorry but 2 days til OTD there is still a small chance.   

Missy 122 congratulations    

AFM BFP this morning on clear blue, bloods tomorrow !  


Everything crossed for everyone else testing today, massive hugs for any BFN


----------



## buffmeister

Thanks Missy am so scared, is it usual to have an implantation bleed? really hope that this is, sorry to mention this but the blood is brown, sorry to be a freak am just having a panic attack   like so many on here i just want this to work feel like i cant to do this again after so many years of trying and in and out of clinics its such a tough journey but will try to be positive and thanks again for your reply xxxx


----------



## MadameCissy

Perfectly flawed and buffmeister, I got a BFN the day before my OTD in the morning and the day before that but that same day I got a BFP in the afternoon. It goes to show it can change that quickly. I am keeping my fingers crossed and will   that you get your BFP!


----------



## Lynetted4

Morning ladies. 

Hope everyone is well & enjoying the bank holiday.

Congratulations on all the bfp so far, bet your all over the moon 

For all the bpn, I'm so sorry, it's such a hard journey,   to you all.

 for all of the otd's that you get your long awaited bfp's

Afm - I just want to make sure this is right 5dpt means 5 days past transfer right?
Seems such a long way away before my otd. I've been getting a bit of cramp, is that normal so early on? I'm not sleeping much at night but suppose everyone will be the same, it's such an emotional journey not to mention hard going   I'm think I'm just getting the hang of this though need to have a look at all the wee faces & things you can put in.

Good luck ladies   x


----------



## buffmeister

Madam Sissy: thanks for your   I really hope this is implantation bleeding as im trying to be positive but soooooooooooo hard have been reading some of the lovely stories of everyone's journey I cant imagine what the 2ww is like for the man sometimes I feel that they forget but I know deep down they are coping with it the way that they can. Its a real rollercoaster from injections, to EC to ET and then the 2ww just wanted to know did anyone else have bleeding 11days post transfer and go on to have a BFP?


----------



## buffmeister

Perfectly Flawed: I so feel your pain, we have been together 14 years, have had 4 cycles of IUI and this was our 2nd IVF but the 1st Cycle i wasn't given enough drugs and didn't get to the 2ww, it just feels sometimes that why is life always a struggle when is it going to be our time I have lost count of the amount of fake smiles I have had to put on to friends all of which are a lot younger than me that weren't even trying for kids when they tell me they are pregnant I really feel as if I am dying on the inside. I was so optimistic this time we have a wedding in a few weeks and I so wanted to go and not drink being so content in the fact that i couldn't cos my wee embryo was growing into the wee baby that i so desperately want. You hear all the stay positive and your time will come but sometimes its hard to do that when life keeps on delivering cruel blows. I really hope you get that BFP soon you are in my thoughts. As hard as it is we know we just pick ourselves up and carry on even when inside we really want to run away and for the pain to go away.

Really thinking of you loads xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dee55

Good morning ladies 

Congratulations on the BFP   Praying for everyone that had a BFN, hoping you get your miracle soon  

Zest thank you for the link.

How many HPT tests would you ladies recommend you do on  OTD Just the one the clinic give you or more?
If more which ones are the most accurate please.

This wait is driving me  

Baby dust to us all


----------



## Hannah10

Buffmeister - my ec was tue 23 and Et was Friday 26 but my Ltd is sat 11th so even though I am one day behind you - your old is 2 days earlier. Maybe it's too early to test. I kinda feel that the earliest I could test realibly would be thurs.  bleeding could be so many reasons and I just think that this is not over for you yet. Sending you   

Lynette4d - yes your right if your transfer was wed and this is Monday you would be 5 days past transfer xx 

Perfectlyflawed - I feel the same for you pet -you have 2 days to go so there is still some hope I think .  sending you lots of    

Dee55 - I suggest 3 just in case you get a diff result from one. I will use first response as its very sensitive and clear blue digital as it spells out the result but they are expensive. Perhaps one good brand and a couple of cheaper to confirm

AFM - 10dp3dt - oh girls what any emotional wait this is.  Had a sharp pain on my left side last night for a couple of hours - perhaps that was a twinge that others refer to - I just don't know   .  My otd is sat which would make it 15 dp3dt - this seems very long Do you think if I tested on Thursday would it be too early We have a wedding in cork ( I live in Belfast) so we have a long journey there and have a confirmation in Dublin on Sunday so I can't wait until then!!!!


----------



## Hannah10

Missy - forgot to say wow wow wow congrats - delighted for you on your bfp!!!!


----------



## maristeve2013

hi all!!!

my otd is saturday! 11th may

not really had many symptoms apart from sore boobs and tored most of the time

im extremely nervous about doing the test as i just cannot imagine it being positive even although im very positive and strong minded about the treatment,

had 2 7cell embryos transferred last monday 29th april!

any stories would be helpful for me 

thank you!! 

Mari & Steve
xxx


----------



## Lynetted4

Hi Hannah10 thanks for the reply, it's so hard to get your head around everything. I'm wrong then I had transfer on thur afternoon, so do I not count thur as a day? I had 2 3 day embryos transferred. A 8 cell & a 6 cell but when they came to transfer the 6cell had grew to a 10 cell. A wk on fri for my otd. It's dragging. 

I've also never had to do the test myself its always been a blood test, so how reliable are the test the hospital gives you. Anyone any ideas? 

I'm not sure about the testing early as everyone seems to say no don't do it incase it's a wrong result but all the waiting is hard.

Thanks ladies x


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

I know there's always a chance of a change at beta teat Wednesday but I just don't think I'll be that lucky. I'm sure a 10mIU test would show up now and implantation should have happened a long time ago. A 2 day transfer shouldn't be that much behind implantation timings of a 3 or 5 day transfer.

I'm now left feeling defective. Like my body is useless.

I don't know if I should even get my hopes up and try ivf a third time. I mean, both cycles my clinic said I've had great top quality embryos and this time was even better and I had 2 perfect top grade embies on board yet the never implanted so if every time I have ivf, I have top quality embryos transferred, why aren't they working and will they ever work?

I'm going to go on a crazy weight loss scheme to lose weight in hope that my PCOS is cured and I naturally I I late as I used to.


----------



## zest42day

*perfectlyflawed* I'm so sorry that you feel so down, but just try to wait and test again on your otd. it is possible for the result to turn around so don't give up just yet. it must be gutting to know you had great embies that don't seem to make it, but even if this cycle is negative, if you want to continue, I really think you should. maybe they could do some extra testing or give you some extra meds to ensure implantation. I'm not sure how it works, but I'm confident that there will be other avenues to explore. btw, I love your username!

*missy* wow! that's amazing news, and gives the rest of us so much hope that you got your BFP the day after your otd. what a lovely way to find out. (i think!)

*dee* I plan to do a few tests that day, but not sure which ones yet.

*maristeve* my otd is a day before you so can't give any positive experiences yet, but wish you all the best.

*hannah* let's hope you pains are pregnancy related. I had a long otd aswell, I guess you could test on thurs, but you never know because the result could easily change, as long as you are prepared for that.

*lynette* the waits crazy. good luck

*caz* amazing news!, well done you.

*buffmeister* I'm sorry I ant give you positive experiences, bu

t that could have been me writing your post. been with my dh over 14 years. last time I was on low meds so didn't get to two week wait. this time had my EC on mon 22nd and ET on thurs 25th. quite amazing comparison! and to add to that, I also had some bleeding yesterday. but I'm not overly worried now, just hoping it was late implantation bleed. I also tested negative this morning, but I'm hoping that if that was an implantation bleed yesterday, then it will be too soon to test. wish you luck. my otd is a day far yours. don't worry too much at this stage.

*afm* as I just said I did a hot this morning after my bleed ester day, it was negative. a bit sad at first but now feeling more positive, going it was a late implanation bleed. maybe will test again on Wednesday, or wait til otd.


----------



## maristeve2013

how many tests should i have for my otd? at the moment i juat have the one from the hospital? should i buy more? 

I'm a nervous wreck thinking about it :/

hope everything goes to plan for you too zestfortoday! 

xxx


----------



## zest42day

*mariesteve* im sure the clinic hpt is sufficient,so extra is just for peace of mind.i mite use one cheap one n mayb one digital.

thanx for ur best wishes.iv startd to get quite bad lower back ache.im  its a good sign


----------



## star17

Congrats to those with a BFP!  Chuffed to bits for you!  So sorry for those with a BFn, such a difficult journey.

Quick question for everyone - are you working and doing stuff or taking it easy?  I am worried I have been doing to much compared to last time when I worked from home for 2 weeks!  What do you reckon?

Re tests - you don't need more - but I would!  I am thinking three is a good number!

Good luck everyone testing tomorrow!


----------



## Seabob

Just got home and started bleeding, 8dpt 5day blasts, just read all your stories about bleeding I so know how you all feel I'm just so devastated as this happened last time it really feels like a mother of all periods starting. My otd  is Friday it's hard to stay positive, I was going back to work tomorrow but I'm not going now.
On a good note last year my friend did have a bleed and got a Bfp and had a little girl in December, so it can happen, but I just know my body.


----------



## maristeve2013

star i have just been carrying on with everyday activities as normal but just using my head a bit and not doing silly things like lifting heavy items running etc!  xxx

ok.... so i have just purchased 2 clearblue tests for saturday just incase its a BFP!!!

good luck to you all! xxxxxxx


----------



## star17

Maristeve - brilliant!  Positive thoughts for Sat!  Thank you for answering my question - was just panicking that I had ruined my last embryo.......this 2ww does funny things to me!  I will stop worrying about how much I have done and going back to work tomorrow!  I can always come home early!


----------



## maristeve2013

i know what u mean star, im the same every little thing i do i think oh what if ive ruined my chances i think thats a natural thought for all us women going through this emotional rollercoaster :£

we will stay positive!!! xxx  xxx


----------



## star17

Seabob - I hope that you are OK and everything turns out to be fine.  Iwill keep my fingers crossed for you. 

Maristeve - agree.  We will win this journey! xxx


----------



## Hannah10

Mariesteve- my et was fri 26th and clinic told me my otd is sat 11th (when was your ec?) which is same as you and guess what I had 2 7 cell embryos put back in - I hope we are both lucky!!!

Star- I was off for all injections,ec, et and 4 days of the 2ww. I'm working just 2 days this week because of bank holiday and a wedding on thurs

Seabob - I think you are so right - bleeding could not necessarily be a bad thing. It's funny those of us who bleed worry its af and those who don't worry that no bleed equals no implantation. Stay strong pet!!

Zest - I agree and hope pains are a good sign for you.  As you've tested early I would def test again pet 

Lynette - your embies sound great - they told me at clinic that 8 cells were perfect so yours sound good and strong - you must be delighted! 

Afm - had a lovely day today went for a walk in the sun shine and tried positive thinking.  It seems that my otd date is much longer than others so I'm a bit miffed about that. I think I will test on thurs with the understanding that if its neg it could still change and the hope that if its a light positive it could get darker over next few days (I hope


----------



## maristeve2013

hi hannah!!!

my ec was on fri 26th april and et was last monday the 29th!! thats strange that we both had 2 x 7cell embryos transferred aswell!!! hope this is a good sign for us both I'm definately not testing early I'm testing on Saturday morning  x


----------



## Helend75

Really quick one from me, Hannah, just wanted to say that I had ET Friday 26th & my OTD is Friday 10th. 

Seabob - hope your bleeding is nothing to worry about. Take care


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello ladies

Hope you have had a good bank holiday 

Welcome celticgirl

Missy and Caz congrats on your bfp ladies

Good luck for testing tomorrow Stacey87, mummyb77, Dancookie, 


 all around

Donna


----------



## Caz242424

Thank u very much for the  congratulations   

Just a couple of things I noticed you guys saying that might help, 
I was really worried about low back pain I had it the last two days  and left side stomach twinges and I poas thurs and got a negative ! I was gutted ! It was too early, I also got no bleeding, I was convinced of a bfn.

There is still hope everyone good luck  

To anyone getting a BFN I'm really really sorry


----------



## Bird37

Evening ladies!

Well today was my otd and I got a BFP!!! Cannot believe it really. Daren't get too excited yet as it is early day. We are both so very happy though.

I hope this will give some of u ladies hope. It was our first IVF and I didn't respond well to the stims. I only had 2 follies and at one point I thought they were going to convert my cycle to iui. I only had 2 eggs collected and both were transferred on day 2. I felt like the odds were against us from the start, yet here I am now with a bfp!

For the record I have not really had any symptoms other than the odd twinge down below and night sweats. No sore boobs or any common pregnancy symptoms (yet).

With regards to testing, I tested for the first time 14 dpt with a Morrisons test and it showed a faint line. Since then I've used a few other cheap tests and all have been positive.

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## star17

Woohoo congrats bird37!!!!!!  Fab news.

Hannah - thanks - that is really helpful.  It sounds like I am being pretty consistent with everyone else.

Goodnight everyone!


----------



## MummyB77

Hi ladies, 

Congratulations to all the BFP.. Well chuffed for all of you  yeaaaaaaaaaaaa x x x x 

So sorry for any BFN, stay positive it has to happen to us all soon   x x x x x x


I called my clinic today as I was bleeding all weekend, got my beta done today and came back negative, as I knew on Friday as soon as I started bleeding... Have had the weekend t get our heads around it, and pick ourselves up, dust ourselves down, ive decided to start another cycle at my next period and stay focused on the end result, a ikkkle baby or ikkkle babies  

Good luck to everyone testing this week,  FX for you all.. Wish everyone all the luck in the world.. X x x x x


----------



## DanCookie

Morning! 
I'm so sorry to hear those BFNs- this world is full of injustices- it just doesn't seem fair. 
Again, I feel I need to reiterate the unbelievable strength shown by women on here. Big  

I've stayed away from testing since having a +ve Sat and -ve Sun. 
Tested early this morning as I couldn't sleep and it was BFP. 
I feel so grateful and appreciative. My DH just laughed and went back to sleep- typical! 
All that   clearly worked. 
Thank you for this thread that provides invaluable support. 
Danielle x


----------



## MadameCissy

I am so sorry to hear about all the BFN's.  

Danielle, I am so glad you're mind has been put at ease. I saw your earlier post about the negative and I just kept hoping it would be a positive again for you. Congrats!! 

Bird - Congratulations!!!! Hoping everything goes well for you!!

Chaz, when is your OTD? I only tested positive 12 hours before my OTD! The test that same day in the morning was still negative but the afternoon one was a positive. Don't give up hope. I have had lower back pain all the way through the 2ww and its carrying on now as well so from my point of view, I would consider that a good thing. Keeping my fingers and goes crossed for you!


----------



## Bird37

Big congratulations Dancookie and Madame Cissy!! Great to read your news!! Hope all goes well for you!  Hope to see you on the Pregnancy due date Jan / Feb 2014 thread. Xxxx


----------



## Barlume

Hi ladies, I read this forum 20 times a day and never managed to post here. My ODT is tomorrow but I have tested earlier as was going litterally crazy. I was convinced it was a negative ...but...got a BFP!!
I still can not believe it!
The line is faint but very visible. I am going to buy some more tests for the next few days!
Just wanted to tell everyone that I was really sure it hasn't worked as I had no symptoms whatsoever. I have been pregnant before (miscarried at 8 weeks) so I knew how my body reacts. Well, this time nothing at all: no sore boobs, no constipation, no nothing really. Never felt better...
Good luck to you all, I hope you all get a BFP too (big hugs to all the ladies who had negatives)


----------



## celticgirl

Morning ladies, feeling very emotional this morning reading all of your posts.  Delighted for the BFPs and so sad about the BFNs. I never imagined the 2ww would feel so hard, I have never been more aware of every little feeling in my body. I'm only 3dp 5dt. Trying so hard to stay relaxed. I've had a lot of funny twinges on my right side and am increasingly needing the loo every 5 minutes but with the progesterone and oestrogen who knows what is a symptom and what is not. 
How are you all staying sane?


----------



## Tinky27

Hi,

I've been taking agnus castus for 2.5 months now as each month my progesterone levels have increased... This month it was 23! Does that show ovulation, or is it still too low? I'm now 12 days past suspected ovulation and have aching abdomen and period pains.


----------



## Dee55

to Bird, Dancookie and Barlume on your BFP 

Sorry if I've missed anyone... Praying for us all


----------



## magz1

think i`m out of the running, poas this morning and a bfn, my otd is friday 10th but not holding out much hope now. congrats all the bfp`s and big hugs to the bfn`s. magz xxxxxx


----------



## stacey87

Definitely a   for me! Have done 9 pregnancy tests up until today (OTD) so had an idea anyway   


Good luck to everyone else. 2ww is the hardest part in my eyes xxxxxx


----------



## Dee55

Stacey x


----------



## Sasha1973

Congratulations Stacey! You're post made me laugh, I thought I was bad - I've done 5 (3 OTD and 2 since - just to check it's still there!!  ) and have just bought some more digital ones so I can chaeck it progresses once a week until my scan - are we nuts?!!


----------



## Slips1010

Hi ladies, congratulations on all the positive results.

So sorry for the negatives - it is so painful! After my bleed on Sunday, it didn't stop and has only just slowed down today so I have decided to stop crinone as I know it is my period - it was painful and I just know my body. As the OTD wasn't until Thursday I had this week off so I have decided to stay off and get my head around it not working and then be fresh for Monday, after 3 weeks off for it to be a negative, is heartbreaking, I'm so nervous to go back now.

Anyway, I just wanted to ask a question. Are most of you ladies having IVF on the NHS or are you private? I have always wondered if the type of treatment differs at all. I have one last go on the NHS and thought should I bother and just go for private?? I see all these BFP's and wonder are these from private treatments?

I am am under barts and do not feel hat I get a very personalised treatment....
Would love to know people's opinions.

X


----------



## Sasha1973

Potterlou - I really think private or NHS makes no difference, I have paid for our 2 cycles privately and one was negative and one positive. My friend had hers on the NHS and got pregnant first cycle. Another close friend had 3 private and all were negative. However, I think if you feel like your not getting a 'tailormade' service on the NHS the maybe you should investigate other clinics. I was very pleased with the way my clinic treated me, the first cycle was very standard but the second cycle was much more adapted to my personal needs, tweaks were made and hey presto BFP. My partner and I had always thought we would need 3 cycles at least as that I believe is the average so we're so so grateful to have our positive now. Could you talk thid through with your current consultant at Barts and tell him/her how you feel and try and get a more tailormade final NHS go? xxx


----------



## Slips1010

Shasha 1973,
Thank you for replying & big congratulations !!!!!

I have never seen the same consultant twice at Barts Hospital. They do not even say hello when you walk in the room to have a scan, it is just can you jump in the bed and that is it! I have to tell them where I am and what dates we are on. My first go a year ago was a long protocol and this one was short. I did respond better with this one but still no pregnancy. They seem to have a treatment A or B, I am treated the same as a woman with blocked tubes or pcos, I thought that hey would take into consideration my condition and personalise my cycle and drugs. Maybe I have it wrong.

However, the nurses are great. Positive and smiley and do give you more time it they are not the ones with the knowledge.

Thank you for your opinion. I will see what changes they are going to make at my follow up meeting.

Thank you xx


----------



## chez111

Hi everyone wow there are so many BFP's on this thread - congratulations to everyone!!

Huge   to the ladies with BFN's life is really not fair at times  

Potterlou I started with the NHS but really felt let down by my local trust. They lost both of our results and I really didnt feel confident in the system. In the 3 appointments we had our consultant changed and the appointments seem to take so long to arrange - after our last appointment we were told we had to be seen in 4 weeks time - that was November and I never was sent an appointment. So in march we decided to try LWC in Darlington. I was very impressed with the clinic and as my initial tests had already been done we started more or less straight away. E/C April 15th!! The big difference I felt was the relaxed atmosphere, I felt they answered every question with out being rushed. I do feel that has helped with our BFP. This is just my personal opinion of our own experience. 

Magz don't give up! You can get a bfn right upto OTD and still get a positive fingers crossed for you!!

Stacey - congratulations! I'm glad I'm not the only one who kept testing to check the result - I still don't think it's sunk in yet!!

   to everyone


----------



## DanCookie

Hi all! Thanks for the congratulations. It still hasn't sunk in! 

Potterlou- I have had my treatment at the NHS clinic in Cardiff. I was a bit confused by the treatment that I received. There were many points that I came home in tears as I didn't feel that they communicated with me at all- lost my results, didn't tell me that they couldn't access one ovary. I was even more aghast when I didn't meet a doctor until my egg collection. Previous to that I was only ever seen by nurses- most of which were lovely. I'm not sure whether this was because I had endo diagnosed when I was 18 and my long-term consultant had referred me to clinic with the notes of previous laps. 
With this in mind, I'm even more surprised that I've got a BFP! 
I would discuss your treatment where you are before moving to private but if I had the money I may feel differently.

D x


----------



## zest42day

hi ladies.

*seabob* so sorry to hear about the bleeding. you still have a long way to go, so I  you can still get some good news.

*maristeve* great to see your enthusiasm. I've bought about 7 or 8 different types, all ready, but partly because I want to test early. good luck for Saturday.

*hannah* thanks for the best wishes. I'm not so sure that the backache was a good sign ow, but am going to test again tomorrow and then Friday. I think you have a good plan, as long as you are prepared that it might still be too early, then that should be fine. I hope you have nothing to worry about though. good luck.

*caz* hope your still doing well. thanks for your experience regarding backaches. good to know.

*bird37* congratulations! that's great news, especially after nt responding so well. you must be well chuffed.

*mummyb77* so sorry again. glad you are focusing. trying again. I really Hoyt succeed in making your Ickkle babies. 

*dancookie* so pleased for you. it must have been awful seeing that negative after getting a positive. congratulations!

*barlume* congratulations and hope your line keeps on getting darker!

*celticgirl* welcome to the 2ww. it really is so hard isnt it? try not to focus too much on the symptoms at the stage. try to keep occupied. once the first week sober, I feel the time goes a little quicker although it is still nerve wracking waiting.

*tinky* sorry I can't help you, but good luck.

*magz* so sorry you got a bfn, but there is still hope as your otd is 3 days away.  it turns into a positive.

*stacey* congratulations x 9 !! you use be so pleased.

*potterlou* I hope you are ok. this is so tough. mi hope everything goes well at work next week. I'm private. only met with my consultant once. and everything has been really good up until ET, but I don't know how much difference it makes to be honest.

good luck,  and  to all those yet to test.

*afm* following our negative on Monday, we knew it mig have been too early, so we were ok. was hoping my backache since yesterday was a good sign, but Af has arrived, pretty much full flow. don't know what to think ow. I'm guessing it's probably over. going to test again tomorrow and then Friday just to be sure. for the record, I don't regret testing on Monday. we were prepared that t might be a false negative and now at least if it is still negative, I know we haven't had a chemical.

I really hope it turns around, but who knows. only the next few days will tell.


----------



## michaelaeloise

Potterlou - i have had one NHS cycle and one private cycle at LWC - both resulted in a bfp. I found the private cycle to be a lot less stressful and there was a lot less waiting around but i guess i didnt pay for the NHS one so can't complain too much! I did long protocol for my nhs cycle and short for private - i had a lot more appointments for the nhs one so found it easier to take the whole time off work, the appointments werent flexible like private clinics neither. I would personally say use your free nhs one - got my fingers crossed for you - good luck with whatever you decide to do xx


----------



## Slips1010

To all you lovely ladies that have replied regarding my question "NHS or private" - Thank you!!

I am definitely going to to use my last NHS cycle. Although I have to wait 6 months I do hope that it comes around fast. I have worked all my adult life and have never claimed a penny, I deserve to get some free medical treatment. If this doesn't work then our only option will be private and that's when we need to save save save!

I do feel that I am just a number at Barts, the doctors are more interested in getting you out of the scanning room than in and making you feel relaxed and reassured. However, give it a final go and you never know we could be one of the lucky ones. 

Thank you for ALL your input and support and I wish you all th happiness for the future. 

X


----------



## DanCookie

Zest- thank you. I've really appreciated your comments over the last few days. 
It must be hard to remain positive but you have to maintain some level of hope. 
I really pray that it works for you. 
Dan x


----------



## maristeve2013

sooo sooo happy for all your BFP's!!!!!

soo sorry to hear about the BFN's  xx

ive never been so nervous to do a test in all my life! i have one test provided by the hospital and 2 clear blue ones, im feeling physically sick at the thought of doing it on saturday which is my OTD, im so scared incase its a negative, i just cannot imagine it ever being positive i need inspiration for these next few days to keep me sane!

love to you all xxxxx


----------



## zest42day

*dancookie* thank you. FM the moment our cycle started I didn't get my hopes up, but the further we made it, the more I started to get excited. it's sad to think that it could all be over soon. thanks for your prayers. I really do need them!

*maristeve* I've really got my fingers crossed for you. it's hard to find the balance between being excited and being prepared for a negative, but I really do hope it works out for you.


----------



## Lynetted4

Hi ladies 

It's so good to see so many bfp. Congratulations to you all  xx

For all the bfn. I really hope your time comes soon. It's such a hard journey. Hugs to you all xx

Afm I'm 6dp3dt. Had a bit if bad cramp on Sunday night but no more from then & had a couple of twinges in my sides yesterday & today. Analysing everything's starting to get to me as I'm trying so hard to just go with the flow. 

Good luck everyone still on the journey to get your bfp. 

Hope everyone enjoyed the sun today  xx


----------



## maristeve2013

thank you zest!!! i really hope so too!!! trying to be neautral about it but its hard somedays im all high and positive other days im so low and down today I've had a very bad day.... tomorrow is a new day and hopefully either 1 or both my embies are snuggling well!!!  x


----------



## zest42day

*maristeve* well it's not long to go now. just four more sleeps before you can test! I hope both your embies are happy in there 

I'm preparing myself by testing early. Monday was negative, tomorrow will probably be negative, then by Friday I won't be expecting anything else, and if it Is By some miracle a positive, then all the better!! a negative will still be devastiating, but I just don't want to build myself up until the test date.


----------



## Hannah10

Hi ladies - beautiful day here in Belfast, I hope you all got a bit of sunshine and that it helped with the 2ww. 

I'm so excited by the bfp and am so scared about my results. This journey, although our fourth, has been really emotional - some days up and some down

I'm sorry for those with bfn -   I think only those on this forum know the pain of disappointment

Afm - 11dp3dt and I kinda hoped I would feel something tangible by now. I'm really tired tonight and a bit low but hopefully a good nights rest will help

Thinking of you all - especially those testing tomorrow xxx


----------



## Nicola76

Good Morning ladies,

Hope everyone is ok this morning.

Congratulations to all of you who have tested positive these past few days and big hugs to those of you who didn't get your result. It sucks, it really does and I am thinking of you all.

Well I am on 10 days past transfer today and apart from the odd twinge am still not really feeling anything. Trying to stay positive but it's so hard. I did have sensitive boobs for a few days but that has seemed to pass.

This 2ww is the hardest thing ever. I took last week off work but went back on Monday and I am so stressed with it all.  

It really is so unfair we all have to go through this. There are people out there who don't even want children and fall pregnant straight away only to treat their child badly or to get rid of their child. It makes me so angry. We all would do anything and love our miriacles so much.

Hope you all have a lovely day and good luck to all of you that test today. 2 more days for me.


Sending lots of positive vibes to you all.

Nicola x


----------



## Dudders

Well that's me out - good luck to you all


----------



## Tinky27

Dudders x x x


----------



## Lex81

Hi All, 

Well it's my OTD today an unsurprisingly its a BFN!  My bleeding turned into a full on AF so i knew it hadn't worked (i also tested early)  I was gutted but as i've had time to accept it, i feel ok now.

I'm going to ring the hospital later with my result and take it from there.

Big congrats to all those with their BFP's   and hugs to those who haven't  

Good luck to those still in the 2WW   i hope you all get your  

I'll be back on Fertility Friends shortly starting my new journey! x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Ladies

Lex81 and Dudders so sorry to read of your result   

  to the recent bfn 

Boris2348  for OTD tomorrow
Magz1   that Friday brings your bfp

Massive congrats to the ladies whose dream came true

I myself will be offline for a few days however if you need anything, the cycle buddies volunteer Sharry will be looking after the thread 

Sending  to all 

Donna


----------



## maristeve2013

Evening all!!! <3 xxx

me and my husband have had an extremely good day today!! chatted about how were feeling and how nervous we are for our OTD! 

so nice to clear the air everything is close to perfect....  xxxx


----------



## Moldog

Hi I've been reading all your posts over the past few weeks, my OTD was today and we got a BFN. This was my first round of iui, I have done clomid and 2 rounds if injections trying to conceive naturally. Got a months wait now until we try again with iui, I am upset but would have been surprised if it had worked 1st time round.
Congrats to all of you with BFP.


----------



## Hannah10

Moldog - sorry to hear your news pet sending you some   

Mariesteve- glad you had a heart to heart with hubby.  It's  nice to know he feels the same as you and he's supporting you  

Donna Marie - I hope your taking a well earned beard - enjoy your few days  

Lex81 - hello and sorry to hear your news, even with start of af I think we all hold out hope that it's not. Be kind to yourself and take care  

Dudders - oh no, I'm so sorry to read your post today. My thoughts are with you pet and sending cyber   

Nicola -  I know how you feel some people are so lucky to get pg naturally. We are trying for 6 years and it still hurts when I hear others complain about being pg or having kids. Hang in there mate, stay stong 

AFM - am now 12dp3dt. My plan is to test tomorrow so I bought the first response pg test but feeling very nervous!!! I really want to know but I don't at the same time agh!!!! Def going  . Do you think will the trigger be out of my system by then? 

Love Hannah xx


----------



## Helend75

*Hannah10 *I'm also 12dp3dt and going utterly 
Have given the one and only hpt I had in the house (which was just a basic Boots one) to OH tonight so that it can be hid as it is torturing me... I feel nauseous - not a symptom, more anxiety!!


----------



## Hannah10

Helen - thanks for your post when is your otd?

I just found a small bit of bleeding and cramps have just come on me.  I'm in tears at the moment so can't believe this is napping now.  Is it too late for this to be implantation bleeding?


----------



## Helend75

Hannah10 really hope your bleeding isn't anything to worry about (though worry you will!!), my OTD is Friday. I just daren't POAS & OH doesn't see the point so even though I've been tempted I can't lie to him. 
Hope yours goes well. Take care


----------



## kel6485

Hi eveyone  im new to this site but currently in my 2 ww i had et 1st may and i test 17th may! Good luck to u all who test before me xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey ladies  I have BFN  but I already knew that so I am moving on from my OE and onto DD now.

Becky7 xx


----------



## maristeve2013

i woke this morning to have slight cramps, OTD Saturday, and a very small amount of browny reddy dried blood with some mucus.... sorry TMI!!! 

im starting to worry now because im 10dp3dt? someone help me i cant stopcrying thinking this might be all over


----------



## boris3428

Just seen a couple of messages from people spotting (maristeve2013, Hannah10) , and wanted to try and offer some reassurance (although it is VERY early days for me). 

It was my OTD today and I just got a positive (slightly fainter than I would like, but still a positive!) result. I started spotting brown and red blood from 5dp5dt until 9dp5dt and was having cramping too. I would totally convinced it was over and spent about 3 days straight crying. BUT - my result today can indicate that there is still a chance even after spotting and cramping late on. 

Who knows if my result will stick ... but I am celebrating being pregnant right now, for as long as it lasts!!! 

Good luck ladies. xx


----------



## Suzierox

Hi Mari,
I've been up most of the night in agony with the sorest cramp ever and Ive convinced myself AF is on its way!
If the bleeding is brownish it could just be the old blood from implantation spotting as it sometimes takes a while to come out because of all the crinone progesterone gel up there!Dont give up hope yet honey... If you continue to bleed and its like AF then I would do a test today if I were you.Hopefully it stops.Thinking of you!

Suzie xxx


----------



## maristeve2013

Morning Suzie!! x

thanks for that it seems to have gone now, :/ strange..... im a little confused  x

slight cramp in my left leg....  x


----------



## Suzierox

Hi Mari!
That's great if it has stopped!Could even be late implantation bleeding,especially since you have two wee embryos in there!!Keeping everything crossed for you!!!
   
Suzie xxx


----------



## Hannah10

Girls, I started cramping last night and still feel a bit cramps this morning. The bleed last night I'm starting to think was in my imagination as no bleed after that and none this morning. But I just took a test using first response and it was BFN. I'm 13dp3dt, and I really thought that would pick up a positive. 

I'm so upset but I know there are a few ladies here who tested early got negative and went on to be positive.  I feel like I'm clutching at a tiny hope that result will change  My OTD is sat - do you think I should prepare for the worse


----------



## Seabob

I understand how you all feel I've just done a first response and been bleeding since Monday I'm now 10dp5dt my test date is tomorrow but it neg now, I feel like af is starting bleeding getting worse, I feel so depressed I can't stop crying I really thought it would work this time.


----------



## mamadreams

Hi All,

I hope it's okay if I jump on this board. I'm 5dp5dt had have had mild cramping/back aches on & off since transfer. Last night I had a sharper cramps and today I woke up to tan colored stuff on my liner. Def not the utrogeston--that's white. Now it's afternoon and there are a few small brown spots with more tan color on my liner. Cramps/back ache has calmed down a little. Could this be implantation spotting? I'm too afraid to POAS--waiting until beta which is May 17!! Should I lay down or is it okay to go for a walk? 

Any thoughts are appreciated! 

Thinking of all of you in your 2ww, those who got their BFP, and   to those who it didn't work this time--always have hope!!!

MamaDreams


----------



## Tinky27

Seabob xxxxxxx


----------



## Hannah10

Seabob - it's so hard the only hope I am holding onto is that things change on otd.    I'm thinking of you xx 

Mama dreams - I've just read that implantation bleed is brown/tan Nd can happen ages after implantation as it could take a while for it to leave your system. Maybe this is a really good sign.  I hope so


----------



## shello

hi ladies, i'm so sorry for those who maybe having a hardtime at mo, but just thought i'd let you's know i got a bfp yesterday, i'm so happy i have got my fingers, toes, legs and arms crossed for you all xx


----------



## Hannah10

Shello - you must be delighted - congratulations xx


----------



## shello

i am hannah10 thank you, i just hope the other ladies in this thread get a possitive result   xx


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

Hi ladies

So I never called the fertility clinic yesterday what with the parents evening and strict 3-4pm call time to find out. I already knew though so never felt the need to hear the confirmation. Very childish of me but I even ignored their call today. They eventually called my hubby 10mins ago and said I have to stop cyclogest as the yet was negative. They wouldn't disclose the exact beta result but did say they only class pregnant as 50miu on 14dp2dt but either way, its a negative.     

I've had cramps and brown spotting today anyway so guess that's proof that AF was on her way >sigh<

Sending big  to all the ladies that got their  it gives us all a little hope for the future.

All the ladies that have had a BFN I am thinking of you all & proud of how much strength you've all shown. Its not easy getting that negative result. This is my 2nd negative for ivf as well as 5 bfn for clomid >sigh< its even more devastating when its ivf though isn't it? All the build-up before hand, the injections/scans/bloods and dreaded 2ww for nothing. It will be our go eventually ladies

I have my fingers crossed for *helen* *zest4today* *seabob* *nicola76* and *maristeve2013* tomorrow-sat.

Goodluck


----------



## maristeve2013

so tempted to test tomorrow but i will be patient and wait until saturday!  

had a small amount of dried blood with mucus when i wiped this morning, and that was it had nothing since?? 

xxx


----------



## poppyseed1

Hello everyone .. I had iui 10 days ago and I'm going nuts !! Starting testing on 7dpo had 3 days of positives today a negative !! What's going on ! ?? 

I've had odd stabbing pains,hip pain ,mild back ache some mild cramping v sore/ tender boobs !! 

All these things could be from pregnal ? Menopor? 

This 2ww is driving me crazy .. Sorry to vent ! 

Love me !


----------



## Helend75

Help!!!! Just got in from work, been to the loo & the typically white cyclogest discharge is now definitely discoloured. I'm gutted. I don't particularly suffer from AF type pains but this most be too late for implantation? TMI but when I wiped there was a slight discolouration, albeit not red. Not said anything to OH but am panicked now.


----------



## Shikamika

Hey Ladies,

I'm on my 2ww day 9 post blasto transfer .. Please ladies help me I'm going nuts as i'm experiencing something strange .. I peed on 3 sticks since yesterday and got BFN on all .. Do you thing I still have hope? My OTD is scheduled for Monday May 13 .. Did I test too early?

What just happened is that I just peed and whiping out I got a strange knot attached with a tiny ball that is brownish in colour .. Has anyone experienced similar stuff? Does anyone know what this is? 
Please ladies talk to me say something I'm desperate.


----------



## DanCookie

Hi! 
As my DH kept (and still keeps) telling me, this panicking can't be helping the little embryo I any way. 

Helend75- a little bit of discolouration can mean nothing. It can simply indicate changes in the uterus. I know it must be a shock but spotting is quite normal. 

Shikamika- I haven't experienced what you have but the clinic give an OTD for a reason... People on here have had negatives one day and a positive a matter of hours later. Staying calm is probably the best thing to do over the weekend. Rest and look after yourself. 

D x


----------



## Helend75

I've googled brown blood until I'm blue in the face and it tends to be followed by the words is good.  It was such a negligible amount and there appears now to be nothing there.  And I've checked...

I'm trying to relocate my positivity!!


----------



## Shikamika

Thanks D for your calming and comfort words. Yet unfortunately I'm starting my AF now! 
yet I will keep taking the progesterone suppositories until OTD .. and I hope my luck changes & I get a miracle 

Can't stop crying .. please pray for me ..I'm down to earth


----------



## DanCookie

My heart and prayers really go out to you Shikamika.  
Take care Hun x


----------



## maristeve2013

tonight i am paranoid.....

constantly at the loo every 2 minutes checking to see theres no more blood, getting slight left ovary achy pains anyone else had this 

xxx


----------



## Hopeful2278

Good luck mariesteve I had some ovary pain like just before ec 2 days before otd which was also 1 day before I got a positive. I hope it is good news for you xxx


----------



## maristeve2013

thank you hopeful i was gettin a little worried there! x

test date is saturday im so nervous about it! :/ xxx


----------



## Hopeful2278

I can totally understand I have never been so scared to poas in my life keeping my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Hannah10

Hi ladies - I think cramps and some discharge are the 2 hardest thinks to deal with during 2ww. I've had cramps consistently since 7pm yesterday but actually no bleeding so I am still holding onto a small glimmer of hope. Going to test again in ye morning and please god result might change 

Thinking of you other ladies testing tomorrow also 

Love and   
Hannah xx


----------



## tina11

Hi ladies

I just want to say all the best to everyone testing today and over the weekend,   that you all get your BFP.

congrats on all the BFP     

So sorry to anyone who has got a BFN big   This whole thing is such a rollercoaster, i know how you all feel. However seeing our other ladies getting there BFP makes me happy and gives us hope!!

Good luck Hannah and Mariesteve   you get that BFP

Shikamika -   that it is not your AF and you get that BFP

AFM- I have a follow up with my hospital to discuss why it did not work for us this time. My PCT only pays for one full cycle and one FET.
Our embryo was of great quality but did not stick for us, do you ladies have any suggestions of the reasons from your experiences and from what you clinics say on what could be the cause of this?


----------



## Seabob

I've just got a pregnant 1-2 weeks from clear blue digital! However from all the bleeding I've had it might just be picking up the blood in my wee like it did last time, I'm trying to go for Blood test today, fingers crossed its not a chemical again, good luck for all your tests today, things can change in a day x


----------



## magz1

BFN for me. congraulations to all the bfp`s and big hugs to the bfn`s. stay strong and follow your dream. thanx for support magz xxxxxx


----------



## Shikamika

Hi Tina,

Thank you for giving me hope .. Yet I started bleeding already .. Also just peed on a stick and got a BFN .. It's d10pet .. Do you think it's too early to test? .. So frustrated kept crying all afternoon  
It's a strange bleeding though .. Fresh blood combined with the brown I was having since d3pet and thought that would be implementation spotting .. Hard AF pain and bloating .. Hope for   is fading away .. Will try to keep myself together till OTD this Monday .. Seems like waiting for ever for that day.

Congrats to all who had BFP  and best wishes to those who got BFN like myself  . Well maybe next time .. Who knows I might have never been to be a mom   I wish I could have a miracle .. But if it's not meant to be for me what can I do!?

Best of luck to all testing soon

Shikamika


----------



## Helend75

BFN for me


----------



## Tinky27

Helen   xxxx


----------



## Tinky27

Magz   xxxx


----------



## MadameCissy

I've just caught up reading everyone's stories.

Congrats to those who got their BFP. To those who got a BFN,   and for those still in ther 2ww, worrying and wondering, I   you get your BFP.

This whole 2ww thing is such a rollercoaster!


----------



## Tinky27

Have any of you ladies been given norethisterone to induce a period?

I saw the consultant on Wednesday and despite scanning me and saying my body is due a natural period he has told me to take the norethisterone to make sure my uterus empty's properly??

I've been taking it for two days but feel awful, my body is clearly trying to have a period, I have sore boobs, period pains and VERY hormonal :-(

Any advice would be greatly appreciated xxx


----------



## sammyjoe

*Tinky* I've had to take that every cycle. Like you said it clears everything out, as the clinic said to me, start with a blank canvas! I start mine tomorrow and then sniffing Monday


----------



## Tinky27

Ive read it makes bleeding lighter though? My natural periods are very light and mostly brown.... If it makes periods lighter why am i taking it?

xxx


----------



## sammyjoe

Go over to the cycle thread and talk to everyone on there. I'm sure someone there will be able to help xx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=304328.0


----------



## canim13

Hi 
i am in my 2 ww , 9 dp2dt with 3 embies on board.
2 x grade 1 and 1 x grade 2

I had my treeatment done in Istanbul.

My test date is 14th May and I am feeling nervous about testing.
I did test to make sure trigger shot was out so i know thats now out of system but this makes me more nervous as Iknow the result will be real.

Good luck to all waiting and to those with their BFP congratulations, to those not so lucky this time hugs xx


----------



## michaelaeloise

Heland - so sorry to hear that   life is so cruel. I wish you all the best for the future xx


----------



## liquorice comfits

Hi everyone,

Had my ET this morning so for the first time ever I am now on the dreaded 2WW. Thought I would join you on this thread as think I will be going slightly mad over the next few days!

My test date is 21st May.

Good luck to everyone!

X


----------



## zest42day

hi. everyone,

will catch up with everyone's news later.

*SHARRY /DONNA* please could you update- official bfn for me today sadly.

hope everyone is doing ok.


----------



## maristeve2013

OTD tomorrow!!!!!!

excited no sign of AF!!!

always good i guess  xxx


----------



## chez111

Hi ladies hope you are all well. 

Big  to everyone with BFN's since I posted last - life can be so cruel   I wish you well
With your future journey which ever direction you take. 

To everyone with BFP's congratulations   looking forward to seeing you all in the due jan/feb thread. 

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow  

To everyone on the 2ww   to you and   you get your BFP!

Chez Xx


----------



## zest42day

*maristeve* good luck for tomorrow.

*l.comfits and canim* welcome and good luck in your 2ww.

*tinky* sorry I can't help, but hope you feel better soon.

*magz and Helen*  , so so sorry. I know how you feel.

*shikamika* got everything crossed for you. 

*perfectlyflawed* I appreciate your message of good luck. Thankyou, but sadly wasn't meant to be. hope you are dong well.

*seabob, congratulation!*  that it sticks.

*muldog, dudders, lex*  for you all. so sorry

*tina* good luck with follow up again. I'm in a similar situation, so will see what follow up throws up.

*hannah*  that its good news for you.

*dancookie* hope you are doing well.

Zest


----------



## maristeve2013

6am last pessary done.... stomach doing sommersaults! xxx

so nervous about testing this morning 

wish me luck!!! will keep you all posted!!! 

Zest im so sorry to hear that  xxxxxxx cuddles xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cece0207

Good luck. How are you feeling about it?..x


----------



## DanCookie

Hi all- congratulations to all those BFPs! I am so sorry to hear so many BFNs- I really hope your dream comes true soon.  

Zest- I am so sorry to hear that it hasn't worked. I think that you're being incredibly positive already thinking about the future. I will   that things work out for you. 
As for me- I am feeling very fragile and really suffering with severe AF pains particularly in the evening. I'm just hoping that things will just work out- it's such an odd feeling and I still haven't allowed myself to get even slightly excited. Thanks for the mention. 

Good luck to those testing today  
D x


----------



## maristeve2013

well looks like were back to the drawing board BFN for us this morning devastated


----------



## Tinky27

Marissteve2013   

I'm so sorry. It's so bloody hard, but we will get there in the end  

xxxx


----------



## Seabob

This whole process is so cruel,


----------



## liquorice comfits

I am new to this board but have been reading your updates and wanted to send huge   to anyone who is getting BFNs. This process is certainly one of the hardest things we will have to go through and I just wanted to say that I am sorry to hear your bad news, but I wish you all the luck in the world for your next steps. Persevere and be positive xxx


----------



## Hannah10

With a broken heart I'm letting you all know its another BFN for us as this mornings official test date confirmed our cycle has failed.  So heartbroken  

Mariesteve - I was praying your result would have been good news - so sorry   

Thank you all for your kind words of support over the past 2 weeks, those left to test please keep positive xx


----------



## tina11

Hi ladies

I am so sorry Hannah and Maristeve that you got a BFN   
This is such a difficult thing to go through, but we will eventually get our bfp just stay positive.

xx


----------



## twinkle29

Morning girls. Can I join you? I had transfer today with 2 3day embryos. Everything was straight forward so just the dreaded wait. Test day is the 25th....

Sorry to see there where some bfn this morning   take care of yourselves and lots of hugs.

Can someone post the day by day of a 3day transfer please xxx


----------



## Perfectlyflawed

Hi ladies

I still keep tabs on everyone every though I had a BFN and I'm sooooooo sad to see so many people's cycles follow in my footsteps.

*helen**hannahmaristeve* *magz* and anyone else I've forgotten.....I'm so sorry for your BFN. I've been through it twice now so I know how hard it is to go through a negative after the long, draining process that is IVF and my advice is this: let yourself mourn. Give yourself a few days to feel sad and even hate the world a little bit and when you feel a little more stronger, write you next steps list. Its will help to organise what your next stage is.

AFM- I'm a bit better. I won't lie and act like I've accepted the BFN or that I'm 'over' it because I'm not. I have accepted it though. I started bleeding brown blood last night and I've been awake half then might with the worst cramps ever! Oddly, there isn't much blood yet and just red when I wipe but I'm guessing that the cramps are the lining coming away so the full force will be seen later today. To some extent, I wish I had bled before the blood tests. This way, it feels like constant little reminders to drag me back down & remind me that there were my little embies inside and this whole process was a waste. As soon as I started bleeding, I had the same feeling in my belly that I had with the BFN on the HPT and then the negative beta phone call. I guess I wanted to act like it never happened. Well it has, and on Monday I embark on my mission to try and lose 1st7 by July 31st which is my follow-up to discuss why they feel this cycle failed (I'm predicting a "these things happen" talk) and discuss what to do on my final funded cycle.

To those ladies with BFP I want to say congrats and thank you for giving me that hope for a positive in the future. Especially you *boris*! You've been a great support and to see your highs and lows result in a BFP gives me enough hope to try again even though I was promising myself I wouldn't when I got that BFP. Third time lucky right? 

All you ladies still stimming, having EC or ET, I'm going nowhere so hope I can still pop on and offer support. Don't take our BFNs to dishearten you. Prepare for the worst but hope for the best  take it easy, try to avoid POAS early and enjoy the 2WW. That in itself sounds odd but trust me, as it nears the end you'll start to wish it could continue

Thinking of you all and sending you loads of luck
Xxxx


----------



## Supercalifragilistic

I just want to share my unlikely story here - I joined in the 2WW thread last time I cycled but I found it hard when the result wasn't positive, so I've stayed away this time. However this time we had a very different result - completely baffling, actually!

- We had a 2-day 4-cell embryo transfer the first time, which didn't take. I was devastated (but not surprised) and found it easier to cope with our second cycle without coming here at all; it almost felt like extra pressure to "perform" and reading all the BFP stuff was quite painful. Add to this, a very close friend of mine had just announced her successful IVF pregnancy (on her third try) and I was just finding it really hard to cope. I also left my 7-year full-time job, took up freelance work and changed a lot of stuff quite dramatically!

- Our second cycle ended in top results: they increased the amount of Menopur to 450mg per day, I ate about two eggs a day and drank masses of water (couldn't do the milk thing as I am allergic), took my Pregnacare preconception and in the end, we got 11 eggs at collection, 8 of which fertilised, 6 of which carried on dividing normally, and one of which was day ahead of all the others in development and raced ahead to blastocyst. So they put back the blastocyst, which was graded 5AA, top quality - and on the transfer day it was actually already beginning to hatch. 

- So we had high hopes... but my test day was yesterday and I took the hospital wee dropper test and it was negative. I had not been "feeling" pregnant at all, if anything, there has been a dull, odd ache in my cervix for about four days so I was pretty convinced it would be negative. Defeated, I crawled back into bed next to my husband and we tried to comfort each other. Then he went to have his morning shower and came back with the test... "what's this OTHER line DIAGONALLY on the test? I'm not convinced that it's negative after all."

- So I called Woking and the nurse was baffled - she said she'd never heard of a test like that. She told us to buy a home test, do it today and carry on taking Cyclogest.

- Did a Clearblue Digital test this morning and it said: PREGNANT, 1-2 weeks. I stood there in the bathroom, staring at the test, crying. 

So I will be calling the hospital on Monday; husband will be picking up more Cyclogest and I guess we'll probably try to get a blood test? I have no idea. I am still in shock and disbelief and the nagging ache in my cervix is making me incredibly nervous.

So that's where we've got to so far.


----------



## zest42day

*supercali* that's great news, all the more better after thinking is a negative. wish you all the best.

*perfectlyflawed* good luck with your weightloss and hope you get sem answers or at least some closure at your follow up and hopefully start looking forward.

*twinkle* good luck. this wait seems so long.

*hannah* so sorry about your sad news. thinking of you.

*maristeve* you had such positivity that it was catching. so sorry it was a bfn  .

*dancookie* thanks for your words. I really do  that everything goes well for you. I'm hoping the Af pains are pregnancy related. I understand what you say about not letting yourself get excited. I think it's a good coping mechanism, but I really hope there was no need for it once you get your BFP.

to all the BFP, congratulations. it's always good to hear success stories and it gives us hope that next time it could be us.

for all the BFNs  . I know how difficult it is. everyone has varying levels of difficulties in their life and this is ours. I feel blessed to be going through this process and feel that Ne day it will be my turn. I feel blessed because the process, although stressful, is also very exciting as we pass each hurdle. it's a special moment seeing our little embies as a few cells and then hopefully progress on to a baby. no-one else will get to experience that except for us. the closet anyone else is likely to get is to see their 3 month scan. and when it finally happens for us, we will cherish the blessing of a child all the more.

I hope and  that all the negatives have success in the future. and I pray to God not to give me whatever I want, but to make me stronger to accept and deal with whatever comes my way. and yeah...hopefully get what I want in the end!


----------



## Nicola2012

Hi ladies I'm so sorry for the bfn this morning really wishing you all the luck in the future this journey is such a hard one take time to treat yourself and your DH   that next time you will all be the lucky ones xxxxxxxx

Congrats to the BFP ladies I'm finding this next 2ww the hardest ever   

Twinkle congrats on being pupo and good luck honey I will be   for you sending you some     thoughts here is the 3dt thing that you asked for xxxx


What happens after a 3 Day and a 5 Day Transfer! 
3-DAY TRANSFER: 

1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing 
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst 
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
7dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells 
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on 
HPT 

5-DAY TRANSFER: 

-1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing 
0dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst 
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
5dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells 
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected 

Afm I think I'm going absolutely out of my mind I really don't know if I can wait until the 22nd for my scan I'm seriously thinking about paying for an earlier scan even though it's still probably far to early I'm just so scared that it could be another ectopic I know that this is a small chance but it just keeps rattling around in my head and I can't shift the feeling I think it's just cause I'm soooo scared and the 22nd seems like an eternity away I am trying my best to stay positive but I'm finding it really hard any advice would be greatly appreciated xxxx

Thanks Nicola


----------



## Supercalifragilistic

Thank you zest42day! Yes, I guess our little clump of cells wasn't satisfied to be just a normal test result; bit of dwama!


----------



## maristeve2013

i have just noticed.... im testing 12dp3dt.... which is not even the 2ww.... my surgery advised today should be my test date, but if im thinking correctly should it not be monday?

im so frustrated as i got a BFN this morning  

xxxx


----------



## BECKY7

Maristeve2013  yes you should test on Monday as it not even 14dp yet eh  so come be postive as it can change in 2 day  
Becky7 xx


----------



## maristeve2013

why would my surgery ask me to test 12days after? im a little confused now 
my emotions are everywhere 
xxx


----------



## BECKY7

Maristever2013 all clinic are different as my clinic say test 14-16dp  and it is all normal to be all over the places  so stay calm and listen to med relaxing music to calm you xx


----------



## macamoo

Aww *maristeve* I've been thinking about you all day & was so sad to see your result  I would defo test again on Monday as it may well be too soon!? , there has been posts on here where ladies have had BFNs in morn then BFPs in afternoon so you really never know.... Also my OTD is 17dpt 3dt!!! The 2ww (longer) is killing me but I had a BFN last time and its horrendous there is nothing that can prepare you for it but as others on here say it does get easier  and we dust ourselves off and start again 

Sending lots of ❤ &  to all who have had BFNs & also big  to the BFPs ❤ 

AFM - had no symptoms until yday feeling very bloated at tea time...can't seem to finish my meals which really isn't like me  also today had cramping..,.,really trying not to think too much into anything as don't want to get my hopes up or down but it's SOOOO hard not too ......I've still got 9 days to go until OTD!!  

Xxxx


----------



## liquorice comfits

MariSteve - the two week wait is from egg collection day, so if you had a day 3 transfer it is usual to test 11 days after that. My clinic says the same as yours and my test date is two weeks from collection. I know that others say different, but if you think about a textbook 'natural' cycle (what's that), a woman typically ovulates on day 14 and then gets her period 2 weeks later if BFN. Hence the two week wait from collection day.

However, if I were you I would test again over the next few days to be sure.

Lots of love x


----------



## nannynoknicks

Hello ladies. 
Could i be added the the list please.
We had our final iui on Thursday so out result date will be the 23rd.
I managed to grow two little beans and dh apparently did a good sample of 10 million so fingers crossed.
Struggling to feel positive after all bfn's but Im trying to get past my defense mechanism lol.

Wishing you all the best of luck.
Lots of love
X


----------



## Aloe

Congratulations to all the BFPs   
and big   s to everyone with sad news....
Mari, I'm so sorry to hear about your result but as the others say test again for a few days just to be sure, I'll keep everything crossed for you!    
And of course, good luck to everyone in their 2ww!!!
XXX


----------



## Hannah10

Hi ladies, thanks for your kind words. I'm feeling so low after our BFN this morning. Our clinic has asked me to stop taking pesseries and re test on Monday as I have not had a bleed (apart from a tiny bit on we'd night and nothing since). I feel so upset as this is our 4th cycle and I just want to know what is going on. I can't imagine that my negative result will change so this just feels like torture. 

Mariesteve - my thoughts are with you pet


----------



## zest42day

*hannah* so sorry you feel so down, especially as this is your fourth cycle. it's so toughs. thinking of you, and hoping maybe maybe your result could change.

*maristeve* there is a possibility that your result could change, but I don't want to gt your hopes up. prepare for the worst, hoe for the best as they say.

*nannynoknicks* (interesting name!) welcome and good luck for the dreaded wait!

*macamo* fingers crossed that your cramps and bloated ness are all good signs.the wait seems like an eternity.

*nocola* hope your scan comes around quickly so it ca put your mind at ease. I'm sorry I wouldn't know what to advise as I'm not sure how early they can accurately scan. I thought the heartbeat is seen at 7 weeks. it must be so tough worrying, but hang in there.  everything goes well for you and your little bubba.


----------



## maristeve2013

ok.... so if my AF doesnt appear by wednesday next week were going to do another test....

just dont understand why different hospitals give everyone different amount of days to test its messing up our heads please pray my AF doesnt appear  xxxxxx

Congrats to all the BFP, BFN i know how your feeling  ^cuddles^ xxx


----------



## maristeve2013

Hi Hannah,

i cannot imagine how devastated you both must be im a wreck and this is my 1st cycle  xxx

i hope you'll be ok sweetie, chin up xxxxxx


----------



## Nicola76

Good Morning Ladies,

I hope everyone who is still waiting to test is managing to stay sane! It's pure torture this 2ww!

I am so sorry for those of you who got our BFN and I wish you the best of luck for your next cycles.. You will get our miracle babies.

Congratulations to everyone who has tested over the past couple of days and got your BFP.. I tested on Thursday and then on my official date on Friday  and couldn't quite believe it but I got a BFP!..

Look after yourselves everyone and sending all lots of positive vibes.

Nicola x


----------



## Aloe

Congratulations, Nicola


----------



## zest42day

congrats nicola76! thats great news


----------



## Ivfmamma

Hello, currently on day 3 of my 2ww (or 3ww at my clinic!!) official otd is 24th may, notice how I said official otd haha I'm a crafty early tester! Well i was last time & doing my best to hang on this time but i have to be honest with myself its not going to happen. 

Last time I had ivf we had 1x 5 day blast put back, this time we didn't do a 5 day transfer we did a 3 day transfer (of 2 embryos) so not entirely sure when I will be safe to test this time, I mean last time i was testing ridiculously early   think 3 days after transfer lol, obviously was negative at first but did get my first faint positive about 5 days past 5 day transfer. 

Anyway I'm holding off this time, keeping busy & not giving in to testing just yet, not sure when to actually start testing though? Ideally id like to hang on until otd all i can do is try X


----------



## Ivfmamma

Anyone have 7 cell embryos back on day 3? I had 2x 7 cell back on day 3 x


----------



## littlebean

hi ladies, could I have some advice please? Today is 10dp5dt. It was a FET after a failed cycle last year. OTD isn't til next Sunday but I just couldn't wait that long. It took a long time to persuade my husband but we just did it an hour ago. At first there was absolutely nothing there. I kept on staring at it and after AGES I thought I saw a line but wasn't sure if it was in my head. About 30 seconds later we both noticed a REALLY faint line. Faint but definitely visible.

Has anyone else on here had such a faint line that has gotten darker??


----------



## Nicola76

Hi littlebean,

I tested 11dp5dt and mine was a FET. When I first tested the line was very faint, however 7 tests later and it's getting darker x x


----------



## Ivfmamma

Hi little bean, my line last cycle was that faint I downloaded a flashlight app on my iPhone just to inspect lol, was a bfp x


----------



## littlebean

ooh thanks to both of you, does this mean I can get excited?? Like most people on here, I have waited a LONG time for this.

Many many congratulations on your BFP's!


----------



## Nicola76

I would say yes, a positive is a positive not matter how faint the line is x


----------



## Supercalifragilistic

If it's only 10 days past transfer, you *may* still be seeing traces of the trigger shot. I would say remain cautiously optimistic, but don't get excited until you've tested firmly positive on or nearer the test date.

And then, you may find that it's positive but miscarries (I am currently biting my nails after my BFP on Saturday because I'm experiencing light bleeding... can't wait to test again tomorrow and hoping that this is just some typical early pregnancy bleed and not the start of a miscarriage).


----------



## Nicola76

I don't think you would of had a trigger shot if frozen embryo transfer .


----------



## Supercalifragilistic

Nicola76 said:


> I don't think you would of had a trigger shot if frozen embryo transfer .


Ah! Missed the FET part.

In that case, it does seem auspicious indeed!


----------



## Ivfmamma

After 10 days of the trigger your pretty safe to say it isn't the trigger (with the odd exception of course) but the majority of people would have tested it out by now, I had 10,000iu units last time & it was tested out within a week & 10,000iu is a pretty hefty dose. x


----------



## DanCookie

Hi Littlebean, 

I tested the same time as you and it was so faint. I then tested the next day and it didn't show anything. 
On my OTD I used a clearblue- it said pregnant. I felt far more assured as I didn't have to read a line. 
I agree with the others- a positive is positive- good luck! 

D x


----------



## Sarah36

Hi Everyone,
I haven't posted before on the 2ww.
I had my 1st IVF in August last year but have had big issues with my lining.
Finally on the 30th Apr I had one of my little fighters transferred and yesterday I found out I had a  
I am over the moon and still in shock and tested again today to make sure.
Like many of us this has been a hugely emotional journey and I can't believe after all the cancelled FET's since last Aug it has worked for us. I really wanted to say to everyone especially those with lining issues that there is hope. Loads of luck to everyone    xx
Ps I had no major symtoms apart from increased sense of smell and very tired plus niggles similar to what you would have near a period xx


----------



## littlebean

Thanks Dan and congratulations! we plan on getting a digital tomorrow as I don't think I will believe it until I see the words 'pregnant' Super, no I didn't have the trigger shot but you're absolutely right about being cautious, we know it's very early days. I hope your bleeding goes away, apparently it is fairly common but I know I'd worry if it was me.


----------



## twinkle29

Random question.......

I had ET yesterday so that makes me 1dp3dt doesn't it x


----------



## Seabob

Yes, 4 dpo also


----------



## JeNandDaN

Hello everyone!

I am in my 2ww my OTD is tomorrow!  I have stupidly tested today and got a BFN.  I would like to know if you think it is possible I could get my BFP tomorrow??

It is our 1st IVF Cycle ! 

I wish you all , all the luck in the world with your journeys.

Much Love

Jen. xxxx


----------



## maristeve2013

ok so im 13dp3dt.... got a big fat negative saturday am, still no sign of my period pessaries finished saturday am, my cervix feels very low what does this mean is there still hope for me to get my BFP? :/ xxx


----------



## Nicola76

Hi mariesteve,

On the guidance notes from my clinic it says if you haven't had a period 1 week after official test day then do another test 1 week after. I really hope you get your BFP x


----------



## maristeve2013

thank you nicola im driving myself insane so upset  x


----------



## liquorice comfits

MariSteve - the pessaries can delay your period a bit, so I would give it another couple of days.

X


----------



## BECKY7

Maristeve2013  pessaries will delay your cycle by 3/4 day as I got BFN on Wednesday and I stop my pressies on wed night and got my period this morning so it took me 4 day.

Becky7 xx


----------



## maristeve2013

thanks everyone im secretly hoping it wont come but i know it will, so emotional, taking tomorrow off work going to phone the hospital get some advice, absolutely heart broken  x


----------



## Suzierox

Aww Maristeve,I can't stop thinking about you!I know exactly how you feel honey but please don't give up hope!
Look after yourselves and take as much time as you need to recover,it really is a very tough process to go through and the first time is probably the hardest as everything seems so hopeful but actually looking at the statistics it very rarely "works" first time round.I know that doesn't make  it any easier right now but in time you will find that's true and when you feel ready emotionally again you will be stronger and more prepared to start again.If it can happen for an older lady like me at 41 then there is absolutely no reason why it can't happen for a spring chicken like you!You so deserve your little miracle so keep believing!!
Love and hugs
Suzie   
Xxx


----------



## maristeve2013

thanks Suzie

i honestly just thought it would work, now im thinking what is wrong with me? why didnt it work? is there something else wrong with my body?

heart broken never thought it would be this tough  xx


----------



## Nicola76

Big hugs mariesteve x x


----------



## BECKY7

No maristeve2013  it does happen  it just on of these thing hat happen  but stay strong and it will get easier but it will happen  just take longer then you wanted to happen. Do you have any more goes of IVF
Becky7 xx


----------



## maristeve2013

thanks all, 

we only have 1 more free go at IVF :/ 

weve decided to wait until we come back from our holiday in mexico to do it though, as its in august so were thinking the middle of september.

how long in between cycles is it until you can try again? x


----------



## Suzierox

Big hugs Mari 
There is nothing wrong with you honey... I felt the same way first time round,thought it would never happen for us despite the fact the docs told me I was fine and that our only issue was male infertility factor.Also I was concerned that we were throwing thousands of pounds down the drain for something that might never happen but when we started the process my DH and I agreed that unless there was a physical reason for us not to,we would give it 3 tries before looking at other options like adoption.Write yourself a list of questions for your consultant for your follow up appointment so you can get some reassurance that you have a really good chance of it working if you try again.I knew I would get too emotional to remember what I wanted to ask so was good to have a list to focus on.I felt much better when she reassured us that she really felt we had a good chance and we discussed using a different drug protocol(which may or may not be the reason why it worked this time or maybe it was just our time for it to work,we will never know!)We then booked a mini break,recharged our batteries and came back feeling refreshed and ready to start again.What doesn't break us makes us stronger,keep
Believing and I hope your dream becomes a reality very soon!
Love Suzie xxx


----------



## Seabob

The hospital confirmed this morning Im having an early miscarriage as hcg dropped fom 7 to 8 so it's all over for me I'm so very sad, I cannot stop crying


----------



## maristeve2013

Seabob im so very sorry for you i cant imagine how you must be feeling xxxxx

lots of cuddles for you sweetie xxxx


----------



## Suzierox

Aww Seabob,so sorry to hear your news😟
Look after yourself honey.Big hugs 
Suzie x


----------



## elg

Seabob, I'm so sorry. Take whatever time you need. This process can be so cruel. Sending   xx


----------



## Hopeful36

Hi Ladies

I would love to join this forum. After IVF#1 and 6 FET's I am back on the IVF train and in need of people who understand!  My OTD is 25th May but I doubt I will hold out long.  

I have no idea how to add a signature on here to outline my treatment to date if anyone can point me in the right direction.  

Best of luck to everyone xx


----------



## Hannah10

Seabob - I'm in tears reading your message pet. How cruel can life be. I don't have any words that are right and can only imagine the pain your feeling. Be kind to yourself xx

Mariesteve- heartbreaking is right. I didn't get my period on sat either. Clinic said to test again this morning but I have not as af arrived yesterday and I'm in so much pain today that I had to call in sick from work.  I think the pesseries do stop your period for a few days (which is so cruel) but unless you have a bleed I would test again as you need some closure.

Girls I feel so low, my life seems to be on pause for the last few years and can't believe I have 4 failed ivf attempts behind me now. As my amh is so low I am scared that I am running out of time even though I am only 33.  To make matters worse its my Dh birthday today and I forgot to get him a card ( even though he says it doesn't matter).  .  I don't know how much more I'm expected to handle

Hopeful - I just noticed your post - go into profile at the top of this page, click forum profile and you can update details there. Wishing you lots of luck xx

Love Hannah


----------



## Hopeful36

Thank Hannah10, hopefully this has worked now.

I have read some of the prior posts and I am so sorry for those that have had a BFN so far and I am hoping that we all get a BFP in the future xx


----------



## maristeve2013

i know hannah its such a horrible horrible feeling, worse than the 2ww 

my AF hasnt arrived yet and still no signs of it  i wish it would just come and get me out of my misery 

totally feel your pain, are you going to try another cycle? x


----------



## canim13

My OTD is tomorrow. 
Off to get bloods done at 8 am.
Feeling so nervous.
Not sure weather to test myself tonight or not
X


----------



## maristeve2013

Canim - hood luck for tomorrow let us know how you get on! how are you feeling about it? xxx


----------



## zest42day

*canim* hi. it is tempting to test, it depends on how you feel. some people would prefer to find out at home, in case it is negative so they can have time together alone to come to terms with it. however, on the other hand, you can feel like you are a bit in limbo. if it is negative you can't get closure until the blood test, if it is positive, things could change by tomorrow and that would be devastating.

whatever you decide, I hope and  it's a positive result for you.

*maristeve* it is tough, especially as you ar so young and it is your first try, your expectations are really high. however you still have an nhs go, so try to focus on that. you have many things in your favour, especially your age, so don't feel like this is the end.

*hopeful36* welcome. I hope your 2ww goes by quickly and you get some good news after all your negative cycles.

*seabob* so so sorry to hear you are having a miscarriage. you must be feeling awful. of course you will be upset. thinking of you 

*hannah* I've read your profile and it is so sad that this is your four cycle. on the positive, you had fertilisation when in the past you have not, so im sure things will be more positive in the future. don't give up. I'm sure your dh doesn't mind about you forgetting, although it matters to you. hang in there, I know it's tough but sometimes we just have to go through these things to get to our final destination of motherhood. if you can afford it financially, then I say give your mind and body some time to recover before you make a final decision about whether you can try again. at the moment you just be feeling physically and emotionally drained so the idea of trying again use be difficult. give yourself time.

*jenanddan* sorry you got a bfn yesterday. how are things looking today? I hope you are well.

*ivfmamma* I've read your diary and just want to give you a . will be following you to see how you do. wishing you all the luck in the world.

*twinkle*welcome and good luck in the 2ww.

*littlebean* hope you line turned into. very definite BFP!

*shikamika* how did your test day go today? thinking of you.

to anyone I missed 
to everyone with good news, hope you are still doing well
good luck to all those yet to test

zest


----------



## canim13

Oh my god, 
Did a clear blue digital and its positive, 1 to 2 weeks it says.

Don't no how I feel. It's not sunk in. Got smile on face but still can't believe it.
Maybe will feel real once get bloods tomo. 

X


----------



## star17

Congrats canim and everyone else witha BFP!

Really sorry for all of you with a bfn.  I unfortunately have to join that camp as I tested negative on Sat - and again on Sun.  My AF arrived this morning late and painful to add salt to te woud!  But hey onwards and upwards......fresh cycle in July.

Take care all and hi ivfmamma - nice to we you on here being PUPO!!!

xxx


----------



## maristeve2013

canim thats excellent so happy for you!!! xxxxxx

star17 im the same tested negative on saturday AF was due friday so thought it had worked BFN on saturday havent stopped crying since to top it all off got out the shower tonight and AF has arrived  just want to crawl under a rock and cry some more for a while 

xxx


----------



## zest42day

*canim* congratulations! that great news

*star* so sorry it didn't work out this time, but good to see you are being positive.

*maristeve* it does get easier. just take it easy. soon you will be all rady and excited for another go and it will all start again.


----------



## Shikamika

Hi Ladies

Thank you all for thinking of me .. I got a BFN this morning and I'm trying to get over it 
I woke up at 3am this morning & kept praying that I get to accept the failure trial, leave it behind and look further
I guess I just got what I wanted .. when I got the sad news email I was on my lunch hour .. I did not cry or crush out I just fwd it to my hubby .. I guess he is more upset then I'm now .. poor hubby 

Big group   and   I   for good luck to all of us in future 
Congratulations to everyone who got a BFP hope everything goes well till you get your  miracle  I   that may our turn be next  

I'll be off for a while until DH & I get through this and also meet with our doctor to see what the future plan would be !

Best of luck to all still in 2WW .. I know it is hard just stay positive I'm crossing everything for you  

Shikamika


----------



## star17

Mariesteve - it just sucks.  Sorry you are in the same boat as me.  This is a tough journey.  I had a bfp last year followed by a m/c in Jan so I went into this one cautiously and guarded my emotions.  Didn't work!  So next time I plan to throw myself ito it with the same positivity I did last time and see what happens!!  Maybe we can be cycle buddies next time and keep each other sane!

To Shakinika - really sorry.  hopefully see you net time.

Zest - thank you.

Finers crossed to the lucky remaining  PUPO people - I hope the 2 ww isn't driving you too crazy.  Thinking of you all. 

xxx


----------



## Babdee

Hi ladies, please may I join this forum? I had my 2nd DIUI on 9 May, OTD is 26 May. Been reading through some of your posts; hugs to all those with sad news, congratulations to those with BFPs. FX for all those waiting xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Got up this morning & sat for half hour crying, I'm 5dp 3dt & convinced myself it hasn't worked.

If I doesn't work I'm throwing myself under the nearest bus, last cycle worked & I had a miscarriage so if it doesn't work this time I will be so angry that the only time it did work is the time I'm robbed.

Can't take much longer of this  been far too long ttc now.

*depressed!*  x


----------



## canim13

IVF Mamma hope you feel better. Stay possitive, sending you good vibes to keep you strong. xx

AFM  I had bloods taken at 8am and was asked to call back about 2 ish as they said they were quiet so should be back by then.

I feel a nervous wreck as although i got apossitive on clearblue the nurse said were aiming for a result of above 50 for a good result so fingers crossed.

Good luck to all testing, congrats to all with BFP'S and to all those who did not get the results they wished for, hugs xx


----------



## canim13

Just got my blood results back and its 83! So its a sure positive.

cant think straight at all.

thanks all x

Good luck to everyone xx


----------



## Hannah10

Canim13 - wonderful news enjoy every day xx


----------



## zemer

Hi there

Congrats to all the ladies with positive results & hugs for the ladies with negative results

I had ET on Saturday 3 day embryos put back they said they are very good one remaining got a call today to say that it was slow to reach blastocyst day 6 today and it doesn't meet their criteria to freeze it!!
I'm so down today with that news thinking that if that one wasn't good what's the chances of the 2 inside me making it??
Reading into symptoms to much boobs were sore and swollen till today now they are gone down my test date is not till the 26th which I thing is way to long 18 days past EC, not positive at all this is the 7th Ivf and last one which makes it more hard and sad?
Any word of encouragement ladies(((
X


----------



## Hopeful2278

Ivfmamma what makes you think this hasn't worked already you are only 5dp3dt I know it's hard but try to stay positive until otd I had a wobble 5dp5dt when I started bleeding bit you have keep the faith. I am sorry if I sound harsh but there is still so much that can happen, take care of yourself and   that your little embie is doing everything it needs to be doing.


----------



## Ivfmamma

*hopeful* it might have worked it might have not, but I assume the worst always as it usually is the worst news with me, i had a 5 day transfer last time & got a bfp, this time its a day 3 transfer so kind of feel like ive been downgraded if you can understand me, so will I be lucky enough for the day 3 to work?!

I haven't tested I'm not until otd which is still 10 looooong days away yet, already done 5 days, feels like I've done a stretch in prison lol just want to know x


----------



## Hopeful2278

I know hun it's sooo hard - dont think I could ever have imagined how hard the 2ww is on ivf. How many eggs did you have fertilise, my clinic only let you go to blast when a certain number fert due to the fact that only 40% will make it to 5 days - there are plenty of people get bfp with 3dt and 2dt   you are ok for the rest of the 2ww x


----------



## Katie :)

Hi,

Just want to say hang in there for all you ladies who are feeling negative. I had a two day transfer with a four cell and six cell put back. This is our third attempt at ICSI, I'm currently 11 days past our transfer and have been really naughty and tested early! First test was on Saturday which was a BFP, faint but still a BFP! We are still in shock and I've been testing everyday since and to my amazement I keep getting our long awaited BFP! It's getting stronger too and now I think I may have mild Ohss coming back as my stomach is getting bigger and my trousers won't fasten for work! Lol.

I still can't believe it and its making me really scared and nervous and I'm hoping they are comfortable and stay in there!  

My best advice is to stay positive as it can happen and even with a two day transfer. 

Wishing you all the luck in the world on getting your BFP  

Katie x


----------



## Seabob

Ivfmamma I had  2 good blasts put back and they didn't work, at the same time my friend had 2 x 3dt and she is currently pg so don't loose hope yet I know it seems like they put them back just for good measure that's what I thought last year so I really wanted to get to blast this year but that didnt work either its just down to luck.


----------



## Sasha1973

Ivfmamma - seabob and Katie are absolutely right, don't be disheartened by quality, I had two 2day embryos put back both with moderate fragmentation so I felt it was going to be negative right from that point, but 3rd May I got a massive surprise BFP so it can happen. My first cycle my embryos were top notch and it didn't work so it really goes to show that it is just mother nature x x


----------



## zest42day

*shikamika* so sorry to hear of your news . I hope you are ok.

*babdee* welcome. hope you can have a restful 2ww and a lovely BFP at the end of it all.

*zemer* welcome and don't be disheartened. there are so many variables that you can't always compare. your 6day embie may not have been as strong. the ones inside you might be better, or they may respond better due to your uterine environment, so you just don't know. just stay strong and think positive.

*ivfmamma*  . it s a terrible place to be when you feel this low, but you have no reason to at the moment. it's too soon to say anything, so take it easy, remain cautiously optimistic and don't let the 2ww gt to you. hope the next 9 or 10 days go by quickly for you.

*katie* that's great news. naughty naughty. enjoy.

*canim* great to hear you blood results were so good. hope the levels only get better. good luck.

to everyone else, hope you are doing well whatever stage you are at.


----------



## macamoo

Evening ladies, 

So happy to hear of all the BFPs   . Sending lots of    to all those who weren't so lucky this time   I know how hard it is!!  

Welcome to all the new ladies....the 2ww is bloody awful but this site is fabulous for helping you through!!  

AFM - I am going crazy today   back at work this week, but no actual symptoms on & off cramping, slightly sore (.)(.)   Gotta wait until Monday 20th!!! REALLY REALLY tempted to test as I am 12dp 3dt!!! 

Help!!!


----------



## Desperatetobeamummy

Hi ladies, my name is Stephanie I'm in my 2ww wait with my second attempt at icsi the 1st one I had egg transfer on day 3 and went right up to day 12 and started bleeding!!! So it was a bfn this time around it has run really smoothly had egg collection last Tuesday 7th may and they only managed to get 7 eggs and only 5 of them was mature enough and only two fertilised 😭so had to have transfer on day 2, I'm now at day 5 of 2ww I'm just a little worried getting little cramps and felt really sick this morning anyone getting same thing my eggs was grade a one was 4 cell the other 6 cell when I went in the nurse told me my egg that was 4cells now had turned in to a 6cell as it was half 2 in the afternoon which was expected please share with me your experience I feel like I'm going mad sorry for long message haven't worked out the short write yet x


----------



## canim13

hi despertatetobemummy

im just finished my 2ww and it ended  with a BFP

I had a 2 day transfere too with 3 embies put back. 2 grade 1 and 1 grade 2.

I too felt crampy and had some discomfort but just put it down to the meds.

Keep focused and possitive. 

xx


----------



## Desperatetobeamummy

Congratulations I'm so pleased for you think it's where I have already had I failed attempt did experience something yesterday when I went to the fridge I had my eyes went all funny and it was like I was seeing all this little black star type things only lasted about a min but it was like dizziness? Where are you ladies based I'm in uk


----------



## canim13

in nUK too

I had treatment in Istanbul tho


----------



## Desperatetobeamummy

Thank you for your support please add me to ur friends list so I can stay in touch as dont no how to us this site yet x


----------



## celticgirl

Hi Donna, please could you add a BFP for me today x thanks so much


----------



## Babdee

Canim, Sasha, Katie & Celticgirl - congratulations! Wonderful news!
Zest - thank you!
Desperatetobeamummy - welcome. Think we both had treatment on the same day! (Although I've had iui)
Macamoo - I'm also going   and I'm only 6 days in!!

In the 2ww there is hope. Stay positive ladies. Hugs x


----------



## Desperatetobeamummy

6days in my 2ww wait got stomach cramps so couldn't resist doing a test came back a bfn   second time around aswel so not looking to good now


----------



## Babdee

Desperate - You wouldn't get a BFP at 6 days anyway, so it means nothing. Stay positive and try not to test again for another week or so xx


----------



## Desperatetobeamummy

Really!!!! I don't no keep feeling sick a a little twinge every now and then in my lower belly near overies and my backaches I had two embryos out back in last Thursday 2day transfer for exited as last two day woke up feel sickie but now feel really low how far long would the progress be there seems to be a lot of people on here that no step by step on how they would be progressing x


----------



## BECKY7

Desperatetobemummy  as least the trigger is out of your body so I am sure in few day time you will start seeing the faint line as 6 day are far too early  as you won't get the result till past 10 day 
Becky7 xx


----------



## Desperatetobeamummy

Thank you ladies I'm just so impatient as we won't this so bad just like the rest of u guys I have been I been going with this since I was 22 and now its just taking its toll on me 4 years of ops and disappointment with one icsi failed attempt just before Christmas x


----------



## Babdee

When is your OTD? I don't know icsi details so maybe you get to test earlier than with other treatments, but 6 days sounds v early. 'Symptoms' may or may not mean anything... We all get little niggles here and there that we convince ourselves are signs (and they may be); just have to wait and see... It's really tough, with emotions all over the place. Has your clinic given you any info sheets on what to expect? Xx


----------



## twinkle29

Desperatetobeamummy - it is likely to be your progesterone support causing side effects as there is no way you would get a positive after 6 days. Your embryos are only 8 days old and would only be starting to implant, so try not to panic, easier said than done. We are given an official test date for a reason!    Big hugs   

Celticgirl - congrats on bfp xx


----------



## Hopeful36

Big congrats to those that have got their BFP, its lovely to hear some success stories.  To those that have not I wish I could give you all a hug as I know how hard it is.

This is my 6th 2ww and so far no bundle of joy to hold, i'm amazed I haven't gone crazy by now!  It certainly doesn't get any easier and I have already POAS at 3dp5dt telling myself it was to test out the trigger but really it was just to get a sneaky test in.  Obviously it was a negative.  My OTD is the 25th March, which is 14dp.  There is no way I can wait that long so will probably test this weekend.  If this fresh, 5AA, perfect blast does not take I might just give up!  DH went away yesterday to Oz for 3 weeks so the days are dragging out even longer  .

Best of luck everyone xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Oh I'm an F' in joke, I tested again today at 6dp 3dt, negative. 

I promised myself literally pinky promised myself that I wouldn't test again & I've just shown what a failure I am doing it 

Last cycle which I got a bfp from I started getting very faint (I mean faint like that faint only I could see them) lol at 5dp 5dt, 3dp 5dt & 4dp 5dt were negative, so my bfp from last time would in effect be tomoz so why did I test today?!

I really need some help here, I am a first class idiot testing but have no will power what so ever, my oh would burn me at the stake if he knew I was testing.... 

I know it's too early, so why do I feel like all hope has left the building? 

I'm reading things on google like OMG I got a positive at 5dp 3dt & I'm like ha well that's me out then! 

I really want to wait until next Friday 9 days time until the clinic, but how ridiculous I am I will probably do another test when I next need a wee. 

Give me the name of who invented the 2ww, cos i'm after him! X


----------



## Ivfmamma

I've downloaded from the App Store on my iPhone, bakery story, so at the minute I'm running my own bakery & in between my cakes cooking im trying to get past level 31 on candy crush   so yeah I'm trying to keep occupied here   x


----------



## canim13

I had 2dt a d only got very faint pos at 11 dpt so far too early to test. Try to just enjoy
It xx


----------



## MARIA218

i know how you feel. i go though the same thing almost every month.
but this month i am over by 5 days but ive had 2 BFNs  
can i still be preggers?? im reali going crazy. im trying my best
not to test again


----------



## Hopeful36

maria218 how many days post transfer are you?

IVFMomma, your posts are making smile, hang on in there, its still far to early.  Maybe I should practice what I preach but I can almost here those pee sticks calling me from home!

I am convinced mine hasn't worked either but I think thats self preservation more than anything as another heartbreaking BFN is going to be hard so i'm trying to get my head around it now.


----------



## MARIA218

im sorry i am new to this i dont know what you mean by days past transfer? 
all i know is i am on day 33 of a 28 day cycle and i have had 2 BFNs.

have any of you had BFNs which later ended up in pregnancy?


----------



## Ivfmamma

Maria - when you've had ivf, days past transfer means how many days since your embryo(s) were put back inside, so for me - my embryo transfer was last Thursday so today I'm 6 days past transfer or in slang 6dpt lol, or if you have seen me write 6dp 3dt you will be confused what the 3dt means.. well that part means how old your embryos were when they were put back, so for me, I had my embryos put back in when they were 3 days old, so all together now - today I am 6dp 3dt = 6 days past 3 day transfer. 

Confusing if you don't know what it means, & as for your question hun, before I had my tubes out when we were trying naturally for the 9 years (9 years god I sound old  ) if ever I got a negative then it always stayed a negative, sorry that isn't what you want to hear but sometimes our periods can just be late with no rhyme or reason for it. 

Xx


----------



## MARIA218

thanks for the reply ivfmamma. 
i havent had ivf.. docs have just said i have high prolactin levels
and iv got an appointment with the endocrologist in june.
i was just hoping if i could get my first ever BFP  

i hate the waiting game. if its not going to be BFP then AF should
come and we could start our next cycle


----------



## chez111

Hi just wanted to say congratulations to all the BFP's since I last posted. Hope to see you all in the due jan/feb thread. 

Big   to everyone with BFN's I hope the future brings you your dream. 

Good luck to everyone on the 2ww hope you aren't going to  

   to everyone

Chez Xx


----------



## leah1234

Hello
I was wondering if you could help, Ive had FET today but OTD is not till 1/6/13 but cant find 2ww for June, do any off you know who i need to find on here with regards to the groups, 
hope you don't mind me butting in and good luck to you all and sending hugs to those that have got BFN
Many thanks Leah x


----------



## macamoo

Hello Leah,

Good luck with your cycle  think this is the June thread

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=304328.msg0;topicseen#new

Xxx


----------



## leah1234

Hello macamoo
Thank you for your help but ill looking got the 2ww as i had transfer today and test on the 1st June 
Thank you again 
Leah x


----------



## Ivfmamma

Good luck Leah x


----------



## Sharry

Leah I have started a June 2WW thread

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=306626.0


----------



## hotcoffey

Good morning ladies! 

I'm hoping you don't mind me joining you? I had my 2 day transfer yesterday, with 1 grade 1.5 and 1 grade 2 embryos. My OTD is 29/5, if I could be added to the list please? Just a quick question, and I'm sure it's been asked before, but on my phone so not so easy to look back! After transfer I have had on a couple of occasions a very faintly pink streak on the tissue after wiping - is this normal? It's next to nothing, but we all know what the old knicker watch is like!! Thanks in advance for any help xxx


----------



## Babdee

Morning all 

Welcome hotcoffey, good luck with your 2ww. I've not had ivf/icsi so can't really advise on what to expect, but I'm sure it's nothing to worry about; after all, a smear test can cause a little bleeding... Xx

Maria, try not to worry about prolactin levels. I had the same first time round (back in 2008/09). Elevated prolactin stopped us having treatment for a while as the fertility doctor didn't understand what it meant so I was referred to an endocrinologist. When we finally saw him, he said that even the 'fear/anxiety' of having a needle to take the blood can cause prolactin to increase (within a matter of minutes!). Yes, there may be issues if the level is very very high, but the specialist will be able to advise. Good luck and try to stay calm 

Hope everyone is ok. Lots of   xxx


----------



## annette2605

Hi- hope you dont mind me joining your conversation. I am on the long cycle ivf treatment at Leeds Seacroft and just thought id let you all know just how beneficial this forum has been to me and probably to a alot of other - so thank you everyone who post on here. since I have started i have only been a "stalker" on these threads but they have been a point of reassurance and help.

I am currently on 6dp3dt and have so many similiar symptoms to you all- the most prominent was has been the lower back pain 3dp3dt i thought i was going to cry with the pain, it has eased now thank god, and my nipples are less tender- they were killing me also- I know i shouldnt complain (lol).

Feel a little queazy today but most of my symptoms have calmed down- i am due back to have my pregnancy test on the 24th May so heres hoping. This is my first time IVF.

Thanks again to all who are keeping us ladies in 2ww sane.

And again good luck to everyone here- i hope you get all your wishes x


----------



## MARIA218

thank you babdee. 
AF arrived this morning   i do try and not worry about the prolactin levels, my doctor told me that if you have high prolactin levels your periods will start coming late and thats what is happening... did the endocronologist
give you anything for the prolactin levels? i have an apoinment with the endo in mid jun..

xxx


----------



## HannahBox

Hey ladies,

Please may I join you? There are a few ladie on here I know already  I'm 7dp3dt and my OTD is on 20/5 *(Please could you add me - thank you *

I have been really bad and tested early  Got a faint line on first response, but a history of chemicals. Please stick this time


----------



## MARIA218

hi hannahBox. 

hope it sticks for you. lots of baby dust to you and everyone XXX
Hope you get the well deserved BFP!!!


----------



## Ivfmamma

Annette - same hospital same test date !!! I must of had transfer the day before you on the 9th im 7dp 3dt xxx


----------



## Babdee

Hi HannahBox, fingers crossed for you  

Maria - sorry to hear AF arrived  will you be having any treatment or trying naturally? Are you using OPKs to detect ovulation? No I didn't take anything for the elevated prolactin as endo said it wasn't really very high (fertility doctor referred me as she was just following paper guidelines. They refused us treatment until endo said it was ok). Basically the stress of waiting for treatment & desperately wanting to be pg, possibly combined with the needle, caused it to be raised. I believe prolactin is the hormone released when breast feeding, which stops your periods whilst doing so... I was still ovulating and having periods (although my cycles were longer then - average 35 days), so endo said I was ok to start treatment. We were having treatment at St Mary's in Manchester at the time. Have you been given your actual prolactin result? Seriously, try not to worry. Maybe try OPKs from day 8 or 9 of your cycle, and/or BBT charting to see if/when you ovulate...? Hugs xx


----------



## MARIA218

babdee.. thanku for the encouragement!!  
what were your prolactin levels? the doc showed me my reults
i was tested 3 times. 1st time 600 2nd 240 and 3rd 1200.
so what treatment are you on now? i have been using OPKs
but i havnt used it for a few months. this month i was 
thinking of using conceive plus and also use the BBT hopefuly
that will work.


----------



## KoolKat

Hi everyone. Does anyone know somewhere in London where you can get hcg tests done easily and no too expensive. my GP doesn't do them and I want something more definite than a pee stick!! Thanks


----------



## Ivfmamma

http://www.bloodtestslondon.com/

http://privatebloodtests.co.uk/Beta-HCG-Pregnancy-test-blood-test

http://www.medichecks.com/index.cfm?s=2&d=21&test=shcg

Found those for you samba mama x

/links


----------



## canim13

Well went for my second hcg test and looks like bad news. Gone down from 
83 to 67.4 
Feel totally gutted
To go for another blood test on Monday, just feel totally empty after being 
Told my numbers were good. Well will just need to see how it pans out between now
And Monday


----------



## Ivfmamma

So sorry canim, my friend had a chemical pregnancy at Xmas, & her numbers did just that. So sorry x


----------



## MadameCissy

Hi ladies,

I've been following everyone's stories. Congrats to the BFP's and hugs to those who got a negative. So sorry to hear your news, canim.  

AFM: I started bleeding this morning and spent all day in hospital. The scan showed no signs of a viable pregnancy at 5w4d and its most likely a miscarriage. However, the blood was minimal and there hasn't been any since. Some brown stuff but no more fresh. My cervix is also firmly closed. Also, the sac was there but super tiny so we're assuming its over. Waiting for our hcg results and have to go back on Saturday for a second round to see if its risen or gone down. I am expecting it to go down and if it hasn't,  they'll look for an ectopic although there didn't seem to be any signs of that today. I am not in any pain, I have no cramps or twinges which makes it even stranger. 

We're on holiday and this is has really ruined it. As soon as we get back on Monday I'll see my own GP and take it from there but at this moment in time it's 95% sure it's a miscarriage.


----------



## nannynoknicks

Hello.
Just thought id pop in to say hi.
Firstly, sorry for the ladies who got a bfn. They really are the pits.
It took me a couple of days to recover from them. Sending hugs. X 

I've just started the final week of the 2ww. I wouldn't normally but Im going to have to do a home test next Thursday.
Because me and dh work together i really don't want to take that result call at work. Id like to think that I'll handle a bfn bettervthis time but i don't want to risk being in tears at work lol.
At least I'll get a heads up first with us together at home in the morning.

Symptom wise, not much happening at all. In previous months I've had all the signs then a bfn which really baffled me.
This time, some of the same but there's one new thing. Apologies in advance for the tmi but i usually lose a lot of clear fluid not a discharge but gushes of water to the point where id need to change clothes. But this time nothing!  

Best of luck to us all, fingers and toes firmly crossed. Xxxx


----------



## Cece0207

Madamecissy and Canim13 I am so sorry for what you are both going through. It is so difficult and emotional to have to wait on the results of your tests. I have just suffered my second chemical pregnancy so I can totally sympathise with you.

I have my fingers tightly crossed....x


----------



## zemer

Another question ladies

I have had awful pains on my left ovary on Tuesday night wich would have been 4 days after 3dt  kept me awake all night paracetamol didn't help I phone the consultant he told me to take co coda mol and wait for 24 hours see if it goes away wich it did by the evening, yesterday I was fine a bit cramping but today it has started again about 2pm it's so sore but is right ovary and just above pubic hair, can hardly walk!!

Any of yours experienced anything like this?
My Maya massage therapist is saying that is implantation cramps and there is defently one of them has implanted  but ahe couldnt feel any HCG after the session today) I so hope that she is right gave me a bit of hope today after an awful morning
Also feeling very lightheaded but I felt like this since starting the Menopur and Clexane probably having low blood pressure doesn't help.

Any ideas 
Xxx


----------



## Babdee

Canim & MadameCissy so sorry to hear your news. Fingers crossed it's not the worst   

MadameCissy, I had bleeding about 5 or 6 weeks into pregnancy with my son. My sister-in-law (a midwife), said it sounded like 'breakthrough bleeding'. It stopped and the pregnancy continued without any issues. Hoping you get better news after Saturday  

Maria, I've just checked through my notes from last time; I think I also had 3 tests but only received results for two of them: 523 then 613. They seem to vary by quite large amounts, don't they? Apparently 523 was only slightly raised. Hope that helps to settle your mind a little. I know your 1200 sounds quite high, but I'm sure I remember the endo saying 2500+ was considered high... My dh and I are having iui with donor sperm. Currently on 2ww on our second attempt for baby 2. Are you being advised to start treatment, or to continue trying naturally for a while longer? It's all so draining isn't it?! Stay positive and see what your endo says next month


----------



## Babdee

Sorry, no advice zemer, but got fingers crossed for you


----------



## alirus

Hi all - Please can you add me to the list - This was our first IVF attempt and this 2ww is no joking matter!  OMG 

Had our two embies put back last Saturday (day 2) both grade 2 - our test date is 26th may 

Sunday morning - got jumped on by the dog yes! on the tummy a direct hit! great that's goanna help my nerves this week.

Monday was uneventful- but read every post I could find about other people who had dogs/cats jump on them during the 2ww

Tuesday woke up at 4am with really sharp pain on my left side - OMG, but it settled after 10 mins - rest of the day it reappeared but niggled away and eventually settled to nothing   just loads of indigestion and wind lol (think it must have been that fruit I ate before bed last night) 

Wednesday - had some AF type pain -  but settled - still lots of burps etc 

Thursday - ok so I must  be imagining the slight nausea that has been coming and going throughout the day - right   its to early to get any symptoms isn't it?  

My god this rollercoaster keeps on going!

big       to all the ladies that need it 

and         to all still waiting


----------



## MARIA218

babdee - thank you  
im just waiting for my appointment with my endo to see what she says.
until then ill jus be trying naturally hoping for a BFP  

gud luck with trying for baby number 2 hope you get your BFP soon


----------



## Desperatetobeamummy

Hi can I please be added to the 2ww wait I am half way though now had egg collection 7 may two embryos put back in on 9 may 2 day transfer so that makes me if I'm right 8days post transfer Get a little pain in the bottom of my stomach hate this waiting game just wanna no now


----------



## Ivfmamma

Hi desperatetobeamummy yes your 8dp 2dt x

Sorry to those with bad news recently, so unfair x


----------



## Babdee

Maria, thank you also  fingers crossed for us all


----------



## zemer

OMG OMG I am 7 days past transfer 3 day embryos I did a cheap pregnancy test this morning waited about 5 minutes nothing, went to bed came back to hours later there is faint line()

Is that positive or not can it be positive so early on I can't stop shaking?


----------



## Ivfmamma

Zemer - they say *not* to read the results from a test after 10 minutes, what brand did you use? why not do a first response early result test tomorrow morning? X


----------



## Ivfmamma

Ladies - *can you please answer* I know they say first morning urine is best, but for me it seems as though mid morning / dinner time wee is better for me, any one the same? Xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Hello ladies, I've done a few negatives tests this past few days, but the day before yesterday (thursday) I got what seemed like a shadow on a first response, so did a couple of SuperDrug sensitive tests & got what I thought were shadows very very faint positives, so did another first response yesterday & got a very faint line so I thought hmmm, so ive done another first response today & that's the one in my profile pic, so much more noticeable today than yesterday. 

don't ask why the pic is turned on its side? can't seem to turn it the right way up! 

I'm 9dp 3dt today.

Zoom in on my profile pic & let me know what you think please   xxxxxx


----------



## Louisej29

Ivfmamma.  Replied to you on our other thread..... But I would say you are most definitely pregnant my darling!!!!    Well done.  You so deserve this.  Made up for you xxxxxxx


----------



## chez111

Ivfmamma - definitely a faint line there!! Hope it continues to get darker!! 

Chez Xx


----------



## stacey87

Ivfmamma I can see the line wahooooooo. I did my first test at 10dp3dt and it was positive, I'm sure your test isnt telling porkies   fingers crossed it continues to get darker. Eeeeeeek twinnies Hehehe xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

It is darker than yesterday, my tests did this last cycle started off faint & got darker. Just hope this ends well as it's my 4th pregnancy now & ive yet to have been called mum! 

my husband keeps calling me fertyl mertyl lol, how weird is that I've had ivf twice & both times it has worked?! I feel so special lol 

Just really   January next year I can bring a monster or two home with me xxx


----------



## stacey87

This is your time lovey, and if it's twinnies I reckon they will be Christmas babies   lovely jubbly. Excited for you. Will continue to   that things progress as they should, like I say it's your time now, you deserve it xx


----------



## Tia-maria

congratulations IVFmamma  

    

fantastic news x.x.x


----------



## Babdee

Ivfmamma, the photo is really small on my phone, and I can still see the 2nd line!!! Congratulations!!! Xxx


----------



## Ruffles79

Hi ladies had my ET this morning & already I'm feeling emotional   but it's mixed emotions we have had a bit of a journey to get here today we were told we had a grad 5a blastocyst put in they said it was really good but we ain't sure what that means (well the grade a bit) can some explain pleeeease?!?!? 

Would love t chat with someone in they're 2ww 

All we can do now is


----------



## Ivfmamma

Hi ruffles all clinics grade the embryos in a different way, I wouldn't even try research it, they are the experts & they said it is a good grade so it is a good grade, so don't drive yourself mad & trust in what they have said. 

Good luck x


----------



## Smith8450

Hi there  

Well done on getting a great result so far! Grade 5a is looking like one of the best blastocyst results you can get! So now it's time to relax! Put your feet up and don't stress! 

Easier said than done I know but it has to be done! It's very important to be stress free as possible! 

I am currently having tx and due to have EC on Monday so about a week behind you. I would be thrilled with the quality of embie you have on board so don't stress!

    

Love, Michelle xxx

PM me if you fancy a chat any time or just someone to listen. Take care xxx


----------



## pmc

Wonderful news ruffles

"A" means Many cells, tightly packed, in the inner mass of your blastocyst. Excellent.. 

Try and stay sane during this 2ww, I'm 8dp5dt. Take things easy and try to relax.


----------



## Ruffles79

Thanks ivfmamma &     with your test hope to hear back from you with some fantastic news I will   for u xxx

Thanks for your message smith8450 put my mind at ease now we try not to research to much info it'll drive me      for Monday & maybe you can pm if you want we can get thorough this together   

Thanks PCM that's great info also    for test day I will   for you also xxx


----------



## Ruffles79

Sorry ladies I'm bk again I've just been to the loo & had a small bit of bloody discharge is this normal after et it was very uncomfortable as my cervix was low down   x


----------



## Ivfmamma

Hi ruffles, yes it will be normal, the catheter they use to transfer the embryo could of irritated the cervix x


----------



## Ruffles79

Thank you soooo much ivfmamma I can't thank you enough for this advice I must stop worrying god help me these next 10 days    xxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Hey ruffles - worrying is normal, we all do it   x


----------



## zemer

Thanks for replying Ivfmama and congrats on your BFP happy & healthy 9 months ahead)

I did another 2 HPT this morning both came back positive with faint lines within 5 minutes I'm scared of raising my hopes up I'm only 8 days past 3dt my test day is not till week today!im of to get a First response later and test in the morning again


----------



## ml

Hi all,

I'm new to FF and to pretty much everything to do with this process to be honest! It's really reassuring to know there are so many others going through the 2ww right now too. This is my first round of IVF and I have been hit with OHSS - doc diagnosed mild - really feel for anyone who has had it severe as I am finding this tough to cope with! Although my doctor had mentioned it was a risk for me early in the process, I thought I had the all clear when nothing had happened after EC. Unfortunately that wasn’t the case. So far I have been managing at home, taking painkillers and drinking lots of gatorade. The nausea and pain has subsided a bit (this is day 7 of having it) but the swelling seems to have gotten worse. Looks like I am 6 months pregnant - how ironic! From reading these posts it seems like it’s not going to go away anytime soon..I have another week before pregnancy test, hoping and praying…

Have a question I hope someone can help me out with. I’m due to take a 3 hour return flight in a few days . Does flying pose any increased risks to possible pregnancy when suffering from mild OHSS? I will wear flight socks, walk around and drink plenty but if anyone has any experience of this would be very grateful to get some advice.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## liquorice comfits

Hi everyone,

I am nearly at the end of my 2ww (OTD is Tuesday, which will be 2 weeks from EC). I have been really good and haven't tested yet. Feeling a bit down today. Have started to feel something very low down, a bit like AF is on her way, but it's only a very faint feeling.

Any advice or experience of this followed by a BFP?

X


----------



## Ruffles79

Hi liquorice comfits i really couldn't comment on the feelings your having as I only had ET yesterday   I can understand that your a little down as its a long old road to go down but your nearly there so keep   lovely   for Tuesday & lots of    we will all be   for you x


----------



## liquorice comfits

Thanks Ruffles. Feeling a bit better this evening. Good luck to you too   x


----------



## macamoo

Well I can't believe I have made it to OTD eve and not tested!! Think its as DH  wouldnt even let me buy any HPTs until yesterday!! 

I'm going or may have already gone insane    I am now 16dp3dt and have no clue if I will get a BFP or BFN.......been symptom spotting so much I am really not sure  my head is in the clouds   feel optimistic but am trying not to get my hopes up...I   that it is the result we want and that all this insanity has been worth it this time ❤ 

Good luck to those that are still to POAS  & lots of love & hugs   to those who will be taking this journey again & congratulations to all the BFPs   hope it's one for me tomorrow   

Thank you to all who have kept me going through this 2ww  

Take care xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Macamoo - best of luck for the morning. xxxx


----------



## Babdee

Welcome and   to those just starting 

Zemer, sounding good! Hope the lines continue to get darker  

Ml, sorry your experience so far hasn't been great. I can't offer any advice I'm afraid. Have you asked your clinic? Hope things improve for you. Sending  

Liquorice comfits, hope you're ok. Well done for not testing yet! Everywhere I read about early symptoms, it just keeps saying feelings that AF is due and BFP can be the same... Good luck, and   AF stays away for you  

Macamoo, I can't believe you've not tested yet!! Impressive!! I think it's v promising that you've made it past OTD and still no AF! Good luck for today xxxx


----------



## GemH

Hi everyone, can I join 

I'm 2dp3dt.. Been suffering with very bad constipation & where I've been sore since egg collection I've had bad belly aches! But seems to be getting better now.

I just wondered when's the earliest anyone tested with a 3dt? I'm looking to hold out as long as I can but clinic have give me 1st June to test which I don't think I'll be able to hold out that long to lol. 

Congrats to all the bfp & sorry to off the bfn  xxxx


----------



## canim13

well had my 3rd lot of bloods this morning, so will be able to conirm if its def a chemical by them.

fingers crossed i get good news. 

Good luck to all waiting xx


----------



## liquorice comfits

BFN for me this morning   Had a good night's sleep last night so decided to test a day early today (13dp EC) so that I don't have a sleepless night tonight. I know people say it may be too early to tell, but I have a gut feeling that it isn't my time yet   Will test again tomorrow and then update. Good luck to everyone else testing over the next few days x


----------



## canim13

well im out for sure now as count dropped again..

Now need to get focused and think about round 2
x

Good luc for tomo and a day makes a difference. xx good luck


----------



## macamoo

Words cannot explain how hard this journey is and to get a BFN has literally broken my heart   I am so sad. 

Lots of love & hugs to all & a huge thanks for helping me through xxxxxxxxx


----------



## MadameCissy

Hi ladies,

Just dropping back in to say congrats to all the BFP's  and sending   to those still waiting and those who got a BFN.

AFM, we've been through the mill the last few days but the result is that we lost our baby. I officially miscarried.  
It's been one hell of an experience with lots of hospital visits and doctors but we're now at the stage that we can slowly begin to look forward to the future. Time to heal and prepare for another attempt of achieving our dream.


----------



## liquorice comfits

The journey can be so cruel. So, so sorry to hear people's sad news today. Big  xxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

So sorry for all the bfns. Xx

So sorry for the miscarriages too ladies, I've been there myself & it's not pretty, you'll get through it though. Xx


----------



## Babdee

Welcome GemH, good luck with your 2ww. Hope it goes quickly and smoothly for you  different treatment I know, but I don't think I'd test before 30 May... Hope you can last it out!  

Canim, macamoo & MadameCissy, I am so so sorry to hear all your sad news. Life can be so cruel.

Liquorice, I hope your gut feeling is wrong, and that a day or 2 makes all the difference  

Love to all and good luck to those still waiting xxxx


----------



## zemer

Hi GemH

I have test since 7 days past 3dt and been getting a faint line, today 10 days past I did a clearblu e digital and first response they both came up within minutes 2-3 weeks pregnant and this is my 7th Ivf hopefully this will be my lucky cycle but as I has chemical pregnancies before I really don't want to believe it I'm a nerve vreck at the minute

Canim, madam sissy& Macamo I'm SOS sorry about your news xxx


----------



## Glitterintheair

Hi ladies, I'm joining you a week into the 2ww - hope everyone is doing ok, my test day will be when period is late (according to dp) so I haven't even bought a test this month where as last month I had 4 in my drawer ready!  

Good luck to all you ladies, Gemma xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Hi Zemer - how many embryos did you have back? A level of 2-3 weeks on CB at 10dp 3dt is good, means your hcg is already above 200. Which could possibly indicate multiples. X


----------



## Ivfmamma

Hello glitter. X


----------



## Glitterintheair

Hello   xx


----------



## liquorice comfits

Officially a BFN for me  Follow up booked next week and will hopefully move on from there x


----------



## zemer

Hi Ivfmama

With a history of chemical pregnancy the 5 failed ivf I had 2 embryos put back, I phoned the clinic but the won't accept my results till official test date wich is not till Sunday 15 days past transfer talk about killing the mood and not let you be happy(


----------



## Ruffles79

to all you ladies on the BFN keep strong & good luck with your next cycles xxxx


----------



## zemer

Sorry how do you know that Hcg level is above 200?


----------



## Ivfmamma

1-2 weeks on clearblue is hcg of less than 200
2-3 weeks on clearblue is hcg of above 200 but below 2000
3+ weeks on clearblue is hcg of above 2000

I can remember all of that info from my last ivf cycle when I spent days researching hcg levels. The info was on quite a few different websites too so not something that is just made up I don't think! I'm sure someone said it was actually off the clearblue website x


----------



## 2708belle

Hey girls,

I was starting to panic that the clearblue digital test I took at 4+1 wks only showed 1-2 wks pregnant. I know this means 3-4 wks officially, but I found myself comparing myself to others who got a higher reading at this stage, especially as I've been getting awful cramping and am worried anyway! 

Finding the following link made me feel a bit better. I hope it does the same for others too:

http://www.baby2see.com/preconception/hcg.html

/links


----------



## tryingagainandagain

Hi everyone  Im 3dp3dt and i know    its too early to test but for next week    is anyone using cheapie tests or are you all doing first response? Do the cheapies not pick up as high amount of hcg? 

gl to ya'll   xx


----------



## zemer

Oh OMG  you said that then my Maya therapist said the same)it looks like twins for me just back from my maya massage and she is 100% sure  both of them have implanted one of them is a bit weaker but she said not to worry that is normal in twins))

The first 2 days were cheapest out of eBay 5 strips for like £2 and I had a faint line 7 dt past transfer, but not everybody is the same 
X


----------



## zest42day

*ivf mamma* wow! so happy for you. congratulations.

*zemer* great news for you too, and twins. wow.

*liquoricecomfits* 

*madame cissy* so sorry u lost your baby  that's just awful.

*macamo*  so sorry

*canim* so sorry for your loss 

to all the BFNs, it's tough but hang in there

for the BFP, congratulations! hope it all goes well

Good UK for all those still waiting.


----------



## Ruffles79

Hi ladies so great to hear some fab news   2 you all with your BFP  

I'm on day 3 of my ET & going back to work tomorrow I'm sooo nervous it's driving me mad I didn't get much sleep last night I kept thinking about every movement I made I'm   every night for myself & all you lovely ladies   xxx


----------



## Desperatetobeamummy

Well I'm pleased to say I have nearly made it past day12which is where it all went wrong for me last time but I have pains in the bottom of my belly feels like it's near my overies and the bottom of my back I'm on knickers watch it's driving me nuts anyone had the same thing or systems fingers crossed and congratulations to all bfps and so sorry to all bfns I no how it feels as have been there really hope it's my time now


----------



## zemer

Desperatetobeummy

I have the same pains and I have been reassured by my Maya therapist and my friends who had babies that is normal your womb is expanding to make room for babies, the ovaries are the size of a tennis ball after IVF but still is driving me mad and I have been in bed all morning with pains, even tho I tested since day 7 past 3dt and have been testing every morning still my mind is going mad at thinking.. Of to boots to buy more test to so me till Sunday my official test date)
So fingered crossed you get your positive result)


----------



## Rebajayne

Hi everyone,

I have been lurking on this forum for a while, so just wanted to say hi. I am currently on my 2ww 6dp3dt. This is my 3rd cycle so   for a BFP. 

Been feeling quite crampy with lower back ache and nausea, hoping this is a good sign but know its probably down to the meds  . Resisted the urge to test so far (dragged myself past Boots earlier when them temptation to go in was sooo bad) but have kind of decided I will test on Friday. 

Best wishes to everyone x


----------



## mariajayne1

Hi I am on day 6 of  2 embryos transferred and I do not have any symptoms, is this normal? would love to hear your experiences. Day 2 and 3 I felt bloated but not sure if it's my imagination.


----------



## Desperatetobeamummy

Hi Zemer, I really hope your right my
Friend said the same thing I do y no if I scared or exited about test day being tomorrow so many different emotions going on but I'm positive at the moment as I passed day -2 where it all went wrong last time x


----------



## charlie14

Hi ladies I have an OTD for 3rd June I am 2dp5dt and I have been getting a lot of aches especially in my lower back could this be a sign something is going on this early? Did any of you experience this or experiencing it


----------



## bluebell1

Hello folks  

Mind if i join you? 

I am currently 7dp 3dt, OTD 29th May and I have 3 embies onboard    

This is my 7th cycle, hopefully 7th time lucky. I got a lovely BFP in Nov but sadly mc at 6w. I would like to think each 2ww gets easier but it doesn't!

I tested 12dp 3dt last time and got a feint BFP so I may sneak one in then.

My symptoms so far are:

Cramping, sharp stabbing pain 4/5dpt in uterus area, very strong pulling sensation behind belly button, light headed, weeing like a racehorse  , strong lower backache, getting up in night for a wee, vivid dreams, only mildly tingly boobs.

I am trying to stay positive as these were the same symptoms when I had my BFP.

Not long now for everyone, I always said the BBC should forget Springwatch and Autumwatch. KNICKERWATCH would be far more entertaining! Lol  

Sending lots of  

Bluebelle x


----------



## bluebell1

Donna...

Please could you add me to the HOF.

OTD 29Th May FET.

Thanks x


----------



## zemer

Bluebell you made me laugh

Charlie I had awful cramps and lower stomach pains 4 and 6 days past ET that even co codamol didn't help so I think that was implantation pains as I have been testing positive since 7 days past ET, today I have ovary pain and low stomach pains that I drove myself to a panic attack and tears from fear that something bad is going to happen


----------



## zemer

Welcome Rebayne  fingers crossed those are good symptoms

Desperatetobeamummy your official test date looks like a day before mine


----------



## charlie14

Zemer - Hopefully it is a positive sign for me. I had lower aches and pains after I got BFP with my son its your womb stretching and adjusting try not to worry, I know its easier said than done.


----------



## Desperatetobeamummy

Zemer I'm official test date is tomorrow hope and pray its o
Worked and all that all ladies in waiting get the answer they are looking for aswelx


----------



## nannynoknicks

Hi ladies,  

I hope you're all well and keeping strong in the 2ww. 
We did our final IUI this month and we're off to ACU tomorrow for the bloods and results.
Weelll, I just couldn't hold off any longer and after feeling dreadful for the last 3 days I caved and did a test tonight and only went and got a BFP!!!   
Like a moron I used a test that had been in my cupbard for a month and I'd thown the instructions away..lol..
I snook upstairs and sat there googling results. I've checked it and multiple checked it and DH agrees it's a definate positive.
I had to tell someone so I called my dad who lives in spain so I always said he'd be the first to find out being the furthest away.
He sounded bloody mortified that I'd done a test myself. Bless him..he's not going to be exactly clued up on PT's..lol. It did make me feel I should have waited but me and hubby work together in a busy office so I didn't want thinking I'd be as upset as all the other BFN's. Now I'm still worried incase the test was a duffer... 

Sorry for the long rant but it's my first BFP and I'm freeking out now. Although we've been TTC seriously for almost 4 years we were casually trying for another 4 years. Does'nt feel real


----------



## Desperatetobeamummy

Nannynoknicks  congratulations  hope I get the s a me result tomorrow as I it's test day,for me.


----------



## nannynoknicks

ooh good luck chick.
I'll be thinking about yer. The waits awful isn't it. It'd better if they didn't make you wait 4 hours..by far the worst bit of the 2ww. 

Fingers crossed for us  
Xx


----------



## chez111

Hi ladies

I haven't posted on this board for a few days just wanted to pop in and say   to anyone with a BFN and Congratulations to the BFP's  

Just a little bit of reassurance for ladies experiencing cramps and AF type symptoms - I tested on may 1st and got a BFP. I had AF symptoms all through my 2ww and still get them for time to time now so don't let it get you down - I think its just our bodies adjusting and changing to accommodate our embies.  I had my early scan today and I am currently carrying twins (although one is much smaller) so don't let the pains make you feel negative! 

   to you all - hope to see you on the due jan/feb thread.

Chez Xx


----------



## Desperatetobeamummy

Test day in the morning think.all the stress has given me a sore throat    I'm worried still got cramps near overies and my back hurts anyone else had this


----------



## zemer

I had all of that still do so good luck for the morning x


----------



## bluebell1

Morning folks

Deperatetobeamummy -   you have your BFP

Chez - Wow, twins congrats. Thanks for the reassurance  .  Have a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Nannynonicks - Have you tested again? Get your butt in Boots  

Zemer -  Very interesting about your Maya therapist. Looks like you'll be following Chez.

Hello to everyone else. Hopoe you are not going too  

AFM...  Now 8dp 3dt.  Still got Af pains and yesterday was very light headed and dizzy. Hope its the bubs burrowing in  
Very tempting to test, got lots in the house but quite like my PUPO bubble. Ask me again on Monday and I will probably have caved.

Lots of  

Bluebell x


----------



## Desperatetobeamummy

Ladies I'm pleased to announce that I got a bfp it don't feel real I'm so exited cant wait to get to the next stage of having scan in 3weeks please hold on in there little baby


----------



## bluebell1

Yayyy                         

Desperatetobeamummy.......................................  Congrats. You Are PREGNANT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well done, so pleased for you. Feet up and rest. Sending you lots of extra special sticky stuff. 

Bluebell x


----------



## Desperatetobeamummy

Thank you bluebell I'm so exited and scared all at the same time wasn't expecting
It to work but it has I'm over the bloody moon!!!agter the 4 years of hell I have been though I have finally
Got what I set out to get and that's a little baby lets hope
I have a nice pregency wanted to put
My test picture up but don't no how to


----------



## bluebell1

Hi DTBAM (Shortened name  )

You upload your pic onto comp then you can change the pic by going into your Profile. x


----------



## Babdee

Congratulations desperatetobeamummy, chez and zemer and all other BFPs!! Xxx wonderful news!!
Hugs to those with bfn and good luck to those still waiting  

Afm, AF turned up unexpectedly this morning (not due until tomorrow)  really gutted as I'd had loads of 'symptoms'. Will be taking a break for the next month, but hope to start again in July. Think I'm going to request daily blood monitoring next time as I don't really trust the opk (not when the clinic insists on doing the iui the day after the smiley. I think that was too late this time)

Keep smiling everyone    we all get there in the end! Xxx


----------



## Ruffles79

CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP desperatetobeamummy xxxxx


----------



## zemer

Oh I'm so sorry Babdee x

Congrats Deaperatetobeamummy happy and healthy pregnancy) x


----------



## charlie14

Desperatetobeamummy - Congrats


----------



## Glitterintheair

Oh god I've just completely lost it today, absolutely distraught and exhausted from crying. I'm only on my second month of trying after a 9 month break following a miscarriage... Im on the 2nd week of the 2WW and having massive AF symptoms already. I knew I shouldn't have tried this month I'm still grieving for my stepdad who died 3 weeks ago. I think it was too soon... I haven't cried this much in ages my face is red raw from all the tears that I don't even have the strength to wipe away. 

Why is this so hard?


----------



## bluebell1

Babdee...          

Glitter.....  Af symptoms can be good. Don't give up. You have been through a tough time , sending you  

Bluebell x


----------



## 2708belle

Hey Glitter,

Try to stay positive if you can - I have had the worst AF symptoms for over a week now, including before I tested. I got a BFP last Friday and am still getting awful cramps on and off (they were there for most of the day before). I was also getting them down below which was making me worry even more. My clinic told me it is normal for lots of people and not to worry. AF pains can be a good sign - even though they do not feel good!  I've been googling this like mad and I've found loads of info about really bad AF pains that go on to pregnancies and healthy babies. 

It sounds like you've been through a terrible time recently so you're bound to be feeling low. Be kind to yourself, talk to your partner and make sure you get plenty of hugs.

Sending you lots of     and


----------



## Ruffles79

Hi Glitter i'm totally with you on this today im currently on day 5 after after ET on saturday HPT on wednesday I feel like im going crazy im driving my husband mad lol i just wish i knew what was going on in there    a    to you and hope you feeling better tomoz.

Congratulations to all you lovely ladies on your BFP   
A   to all & lots of love to all you others 



        Lots of  to all waiting for test day x


----------



## alirus

HI everyone - this 2ww is still no joke!   Have had AF cramps in the evenings for last few days and was convinced AF was coming but still nothing    Have had the most horrendous migraine all day today (which can be normal for me around AF time) but no pains so far tonight.  Have felt really sick with the migraine today though which isn't like me)

Test date isn't until Monday - which will actually be 16day after a two day transfer (which is over 2ww) ? why its so long - I am very temped to test but at the same time not wanting the BFN

my heart goes out to you all with BFN     

congratulations to all with BFP    

everyone else  sending      your way


----------



## Ruffles79

Hi Alirus I agree 2ww is driving me crazy 2 I've had a really bad head since yesterday on & off which I normally get around AF time it's had me on pins I'm in knots every time I got to the toilet & i felt quiet sick early today   

hope you feel better soon Hun    to ypu & good luck for Monday   

My test is Wednesday which is 16 days also my last cycle I tested on day 14 I was a little puzzled why this was  

Sending lots of   your way x


----------



## nannynoknicks

Hello ladies.

The clinic confirmed my bfp wooohooo. Levels over 200 sounding good for twins with the 2 foli's.
Me and Dh sat in the carpark at work to make the dreaded call and it was really emotional.

Desperate to be a mummy- i was thinking about you too massive congratulations Xx 

So sorry for the ladies with the bfn's. Don't give up hope Xx 

Cat believe all those hundreds of pee sticks and never a bfp then one last night and another this morning...no mistaking. I kept going back to check them. This is going to take a while to sink in

Xxxx big hugs and love to you all Xxxx


----------



## Ruffles79

Massive   to u & your partner nannynonicks       xx

Hi ladies can any1 tell me when the trigger shot will b out of my system i had it on the 10th may I'm on day 6 of transfer with a 5 day blastocyst thanks to any1 in advance xxx


----------



## Babdee

Congratulations nannynoknicks!! Wonderful news!!

Thanks for all your support ladies. It means a lot 

Good luck for those still waiting


----------



## Ivfmamma

Ruffles it's been 2 weeks so even if you had highest dose it would be out by now x


----------



## Ruffles79

Hi ivfmamma thanks again for your advice I had a 250 shot I'm so not on track of all this   lol thanks again & hope your Doing ok   x


----------



## bluebell1

Nanny...... Brilliant news. You must be over the moon  

Bring on the twinnies!             

Put your feet up now and rest. Enjoy x


----------



## Magscrow

Hi all,
Am new to ff. my story got pregnant with my dd after my second ivf 6 years ago . When she was two started the ivf rollercoaster again !! Six ivf's later I am currently on my 2ww with test date 31 may , so 8d post 3dt. Had loads of symptoms till last tues but now feel just fine , no pains, nausea etc so am slowly going insane as its def our last go!!! 
Any advice would b welcome x

Mags


----------



## zemer

Congrats Nanny happy 9 months ahead

A question girls I have been so bloated since Tuesday can't fit in any of my clothes I look about 5 months pregnant had to go out today and buy clothes I have gone from size 8 to size 14 since the start of treatment but most of the weight has creeped on since last weekend is that normal??
I'm also so tired and nausea a bit but mostly acid can't even walk a bit without getting breathless or is that me just panicking??

X


----------



## penny48

Hi Zemer on fone, keep a eye for ohss, maybe call clinic and check with them xx


----------



## twinkle29

Morning girls, its a bfp for me this morning! 

Lots of love and luck to those testing today and in the future! Keep strong and stay positive x


----------



## charlie14

Congrats Twinkle


----------



## bluebell1

Congratulations Twink !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well Done, now onto the important stuff. What symptoms have you had if any?  Purely for research purposes you understand !!  

Bluebell x


----------



## twinkle29

Hahaha bluebell. Not many. Had a few moments of nausea but mainly headache and hot sweats! Slighty sore boobs. Completly different to last time! Oh and stinky strong pee! Doesnt smell like normal pee! Lol!


----------



## Ruffles79

Big congratulations twinkle       xxxx


----------



## alirus

ok so I caved in a few days early - I just couldn't wait any longer and................OMG OMG BFP   

I really didn't think this would happen - this was our first and last attempt at IVF due to maternal age, low ovarian reserve and having to self fund. I was also really worried about how I would feel going back to work as a midwife if this didn't work - I love my job but its been hard over the last few years thinking I may never get to experience the thing that brings so much joy to so many people.

I know we have a long way to go yet but I am so happy were another step forward .

Review of symptoms on 2ww.

Had A/F type pains 4 days after a 2day transferee (which I was hoping was implantation pain)

Lots of indigestion/burps/wind etc - bloating ++ cant fit in to my trousers!

Started to feel nausea around 7 days after - but worked out this was after taking progesterone

Had a few nights were I started to need a wee a 3am in the morning 

My tender boobs have now settled (I got much worse during my usual A/F) - now soft and painless

Tue, wed, thus I had abdo pain and was sure AF was coming ( it was the same time each night 5-8pm)but it never arrived and had a mega migraine all day Friday (which I usually get with my AF)  but no pain and no pain again today, I also feel really well today  so I just had to know, I couldn't agonise over the next few days however I will still be testing again tomorrow 

Congratulations Twinkle    


Ruffles79       for Wednesday (If you last that long   )


nannynoknicks  congratulations - when will you find out if its twins (we had two eggs put back in)


Magscrow  welcome to the rollercoaster of the 2ww again - I second guessed every symptom I had and didn't have.  I have had acupuncture and listened to zita west every day which has helped to keep me more positive. sending       


            ^prayto all still waiting 

and the biggest        to all that need it


----------



## Magscrow

Alirus a huge congrats !!!!!!!!! I am a midwife also  tonight have really bad migraine and very bad cramps all of which happens before af so not feeling too hopeful :-( 
Twinkle congrats on ur bfp !!!!


----------



## alirus

Magscrow hang in their hun - I was convinced all over when I had my pains and migraine -  and the fact I have felt so normal today -  stay positive


----------



## nannynoknicks

Hi ladies.

A massive congratulations to alirus and twinkle. I don't know about you two but Im still in shock..lol
And thank you all so much for your kind words and congratulation messages.

We have our second bloods next Thursday and the early scan the week after which should tell us if we're having multiples.
The nurses did warn us before iui and when dh called in for the first blood results.

My 2ww symptoms wasn't that obvious really. Swollen boobs went right down two days before otd .  on day 9 i had what must have implant spotting although it was very slight. On day 12 my legs went to jelly and i felt sick and all out of sorts. Thisccarried on until say 15 but oddly seems to have gone....for now anyway. 

I know it'll seem silly but everyones really excited but Im terrified something will go wrong.
A few years ago i took every bfn like my world had caved in around me. Mentally i feel it messed me up and to deal that i felt i had to accept its unlikely to happen for me and dh. Now it has don't get me wrong we're absolutely  thrilled but Im worried mother nature will snatch it away and I'll have a long way to fall. Im guessing this must be quite normal at this stage and will pass once its sunk in properly. 

Last year dh booked our dream holiday which we go on in 3 weeks. Im planning on enjoying being very bored and waited on hand and foot..lol..were really looking forward to it as an opportunity to chill just us. 

Fingers crossed for anyone still waiting  x 
Love Natalie
X


----------



## charlie14

So apart from losing a bit of white stuff from spots on my boobs Since i took bra off last night for bed boobs are really sensitive mainly around nipples and hurt bad surely this is a good sign


----------



## bluebell1

Morning folks

Another day nearer! Not many of us left eh?

Charlie..... I am as excited for you as I am for me! Lol....  Are you not going to accidently trip over a HPT and wee on it    

Its so tense. I can see you didn't sleep much last night as you posted a 4am!    Insomnia is a good sign.

Very tempted to get a FRER. Got lots of paper cheapies but not sure I trust them.

Afm....  Pains have subsided, wish they would come back. They are reassuring in a daft way. Would have said up until Friday I was pregnant but now not sure. 

On my last BFP I didn't really suffer with sore boobs so can't help on the mammory front  .

Waiting for the next instalment  

Bluebellx


----------



## Ruffles79

Massive congratulations to alirus on you BFP         x


Morning ladies I've woke up on total melt down today  I'm going   I'm so desperate to do a Hpt but so scared of the BFN 3 more sleeps til we test I don't know if I can wait   help x


----------



## bluebell1

Ruffles...

Me too, so tempting. May go and buy some and then who knows?  I don't think I will last till Wednesday.  

Alirus ... Yayyy Congrats.. Lets hope we all follow you.


----------



## Shell15

Ruffles and bluebell don't do it I've just done one and got a bfn    do you think I still have hope OTD is Wednesday? I've never tested early before.  DH doesn't even know I've tested   Im 8dp 5dtr

Michelle x


----------



## charlie14

Bluebell - I already gave in and did HPT and it was negative wish I hadn't done it now just made myself upset for nothing probably wouldn't pick up yet too early

Shell  - I have done mine at 6dp   wasn't even my first wee either lol, knew it wouldn't show up so stupid   I read it doesn't pick up until at least 9dp


----------



## Ruffles79

Hi bluebell glad I'm not the only 1 I've not been to bad until today I've already been in tears 3 times my Dh has his handsfull today big    & try & hold out until wednesday least it will be OTD & we can't beat ourselves up about it then good luck Hun xxx

Charlie & shell this doesn't mean it's over you have both tested early so we can all still    for your BFP xx


----------



## charlie14

I am sat here crying boobs are absolutely killing me, just don't think this could be progesterone


----------



## penny48

Charlie couldn't read and run, please calm down, you will just have to wait and see what is happening,this is a really long hard journey. You have tested and got neg, just test each day and remember you have so many drugs and so much stress that you will feel out of sorts.  I know how u are feeling trust me, but u can't change the out come and if you are pregnant all this no good for you. Take care, chin up, and its not over till past test day xxx


----------



## charlie14

Yep just keep positive


----------



## BECKY7

Charlie if your boob is killing you then that is a pretty good sign so  chill as you know stress is not good for your baby.

Becky7 xx


----------



## zemer

Charlie my boobs are not big but I can't sleep on my stomach or the side even my arms touching on the side is sore, that's a good sign) xox


----------



## charlie14

Thanks Zemer keeps me thinking positive did you have it before testing


----------



## Ivfmamma

I must be a weirdo cos my boobs don't hurt at all, not even in the slightest. x


----------



## zemer

I did have it before testing then they went soft and for last 2 days they are sore but not big)
I know is hard but you really shouldn't compare yourself to anybody else my friend had twins and didn't have any symptoms at all nothing))
Try to relax  xx


----------



## Ruffles79

Chin up Charlie that's still a good sign   we will all keep    for you Hun stay positive xxx


----------



## dotty84

Hello lovely ladies hope your all doing ok on this yukky 2ww congrats to all the bfp's  do anyone think i may still have a chance, ive tested bfn 10dp5dt fet one blast with frer? No symptoms just the odd niggle which im used to with severe endo, im prepared for the worst my otd is 14dp5dt xxxxx


----------



## zemer

Dotty still early darling wait till you date don't loose hope some women don't get positives till last day, as for symptoms my friend had twins not a single symptom through the whole pregnancy

Finger's crossed for a positive result xxx


----------



## Magscrow

Well girls my 2ww is over - af came this morning :-( . Wishing everyone with bfp's and those still waiting the best of luck xxxx


----------



## dotty84

Thanks Zemer, hoping theres hope   sorry to hear that mags, gentle hugs to u xxxxx


----------



## Ruffles79

So sorry to hear that magscrow sending you    xx


----------



## zemer

Magscrow I am so sorry hinny sensing you loads of hugs

My HCG level came back today 19dpo at 3567


----------



## Ruffles79

OTD is tomorrow I'm sooo nervous I feel like crying GOOd LUCK to every1 whos OTD is tomoz xxx


----------



## charlie14

Good luck Ruffles


----------



## Ruffles79

Thank you Charlie all the best to you I'll be thinking of you x


----------



## Glitterintheair

Hi ruffles, my OTD is tomorrow too  hooray! But am sure AF will be here any second - boooo  x


----------



## bluebell1

Good luck to my fellow testers tomorrow  

I am out of the game, BFN today. Hope all your dreams come true.

Bluebell x


----------



## charlie14

So sorry bluebell


----------



## leah1234

Im so sorry Bluebell sending hugs
Leah xx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Blubell I'm so sorry, you've had a rough ride with icsi judging by your signature & it's not fair. Hope one day you get what you deserve xx

Glitter good luck for the morning   xx

Magscrow I'm sorry for your bfn, I really am can only imagine how heartbreaking it is after treatment. xxx

Ruffles - best of luck for tomorrow morning  xx


----------



## Ruffles79

Morning ladies I've got the BFP I've been waiting for      I'm so   thanks for all your support & kind messages xxxx

Bluebell I'm so sorry Hun sending you lots of love xxxx


----------



## Ivfmamma

Good news ruffles     x


----------



## Babdee

So sorry Magscrow and bluebell. Sending lots of hugs   

Congratulations ruffles! Wonderful news!!  

Good luck Glitter

Xxx


----------



## bluebell1

Congrats Ruffles.  Put your feet up and rest! x


----------



## Glitterintheair

I am staying in my PUPO bubble as long as possible! I haven't tested and it's day 15    I'm sure i'll know one way or the other later, so will keep hold of my £12.99 for the moment!   Glitter xx


----------



## Ruffles79

Thank you so much babdee for your message x

Also thanks to ivfmamma you have been great support with all my questions hope your doing really well x

Thanks you bluebell1 thinking of you sending you lists of   x


----------



## Ivfmamma

Your very welcome ruffles, good luck x


----------



## Ruffles79

good luck to you to ivfmamma xxx


----------



## GemH

Hiya girls,

Can anyone help me? I got my bfp Monday 9dp3dt... Been testing like mad since as I'm still in shock..managed to not do 1 this morn though lol. I did a clear blue digi Monday and it said 1-2 weeks. When would be the best time to do another 1? Should it show 2-3 Monday coming? Or should I wait until later in the week? Scan isn't until 22nd June xxx


----------



## Hopefulella

Gem I'm wondering the same question, I tested Tuesday and official day tomorrow. Last time I kept testing and it kept saying 1-2 weeks so this time thought I'd not keep testing to stop me worrying. I get that I'm 4 weeks pregnant yesterday so you would think I'm nearly in the next bracket wouldn't you?

Have you had any symptoms? I keep feeling really sick & gipping at minor smells xx


----------



## GemH

Hi hopefulella,

Yeah I tested Monday and official test date is Saturday. I was 4 weeks yesterday too... So really only 2 weeks will show. So maybe if we test next week we should get 2-3? I don't know lol.

No I haven't have nothing, except I'm full of cold but don't know if that's anything to do with it. Get used to that sickness feeling  Have you got a early scan booked yet? I've got 1 for 22nd June. Feels ages away. Xx


----------



## Hopefulella

Hi gem

I haven't got to ring clinic until tomorrow so won't know scan date til then. Last time it was booked for 7 week so think it will be 19th june roughly. Yeah next week at this time I reckon we would be in the next 2-3 week. It's very exciting isn't it and I feel more positive than last time round so fingers crossed it sticks this time. Going to go buy some ginger biscuits today. Already been googling how to prevent it lol xx


----------



## GemH

We will be really close to each other then  

Sorry to hear about your miscarriage, lets hope this time is your take home baby. I keep worrying something is gonna go wrong, my Dh keeps telling me relax but I can't. So nervous! Ha ha glad I'm not the only 1 googling like crazy   xxx


----------



## Hopefulella

Aw thank you. Don't stress too much think I did way too much stressing last time but this time I've really chilled out until Tuesday lol. I promised my dh I wouldn't test early or go on google this time & obviously I broke my promise. Just couldn't resist   he didn't shout cos it was bfp but at end of conversation he said you promised me you wouldn't test, ooooops! 

Is this your first cycle? Dh don't understand do they?   xx


----------



## GemH

Haha I also promised Dh I wouldn't test early but I did it when he was asleep and went running in waking him up screaming  

Thank you. I'll try not to worry. I'm constantly on knicker watch too! Driving myself  

I did a cycle in Feb but it got canceled a day before ec due to poor response. So this was the 1st time getting past ec etc. & it's the 1st time I've been pregnant. Doesn't feel real. Still keep wanting to test lol. 

Is this your 2nd cycle? Xx


----------



## Hopefulella

Fingers crossed for us both gem. Yes this is my 2nd cycle, get your feet up and keep me posted     xx


----------



## GemH

Will do. Keep me posted about you too.. Fingers crossed for us xxxx


----------



## Hopefulella

Gem it's  official       so excited ringing clinic at half 1 so will know when my early scan is. Hope you are ok. Think there must be only us left here, I've joined June one xxx


----------



## GemH

Congrats huni, yayyy! mines tomorrow, but I have already used all my tests this week   so I've got to get more.

I know I joined June too. 

We are little loners here haha xxx


----------



## Glitterintheair

Hi ladies, 

Congratulations GemH and hopefullella! Forgot to update you ladies with my BFN this month - I'm nowhere near giving up hope so onwards and upwards for me   xx


----------



## GemH

Sorry to hear that glitter  You have the right attitude though.. Good luck for your future cycles xxx


----------



## Ruffles79

So sorry to hear glitter big    to keep strong & stay positive Hun xxx

Congrats to all on BFP xxxx


----------



## Ruffles79

Hi Donna Maria can I be added to the thread I did my test on the 29th may & got a BFP thank you xxx


----------

